# My fizzy goats!



## FizzyGoats

We made the 7.5 hr round trip and have our little doelings home! We weighed them and gave them some probiotics then they promptly began to avoid us. We were expecting this. I’ve been just sitting in the barn with them as they figure out their new place. They are soooo fun to watch and now come near me. They don’t want me touch them, but if I leave the barn, the little black and white one calls for me. I’ve never had a goat call for me. So many firsts!

Anyway, I’m just excited to finally have my first goats. They are 10 week old ND. 
(White one is Thistle, Black one is Petunia, and brown one is Jasmine)

I’m sure I’ll be bugging everyone even more with questions now that I have them. Thank you for being patient and helpful and helping me get ready for these lovely ladies.


----------



## JML Farms

So excited for you! They are too cute! I hope they gentle down quickly for you.


----------



## BarnOwl

They are adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sooooo cute! Isnt it exciting? Theirs just something about haveing goats! Congrats! Enjoy!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Finally, the long awaited for day has arrived! Congratulations on becoming a goat owner and welcome to the roller coaster ride they can sometimes take us on. Your 3 new ladies are adorable and they will settle down before you know it. Just wish I could be a fly on the wall and witness your reaction when they first come up to you for some scratches.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

They are gorgeous! A super humongous congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats

JML Farms said:


> So excited for you! They are too cute! I hope they gentle down quickly for you.


Thanks. I hope so too, lol. 


BarnOwl said:


> They are adorable! Congratulations!!


Aw, thanks. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Sooooo cute! Isnt it exciting? Theirs just something about haveing goats! Congrats! Enjoy!!!


It is exciting! Thanks so much. 


NigerianNewbie said:


> Finally, the long awaited for day has arrived! Congratulations on becoming a goat owner and welcome to the roller coaster ride they can sometimes take us on. Your 3 new ladies are adorable and they will settle down before you know it. Just wish I could be a fly on the wall and witness your reaction when they first come up to you for some scratches.


lol. I’ll probably throw my hands in the air a few times on this roller coaster. Luckily I’ll be able to come here when that happens. I can’t wait until they come to me for love. They will walk up to me when I’m sitting here on their already poop filled bed, but I can tell they’d bolt if I tried to pet them just yet. I’ll probably pass out the first time they stroll right up for a scratch. 



ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!


Thanks!



MellonFriend said:


> They are gorgeous! A super humongous congratulations!


Aw, thank you. I can’t believe I finally have them!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for sharing this magic moment with is! The girls are soo cute! You will be dreaming of goats tonight!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh for sure! I put a nightlight in the barn because I know this has to be a really difficult adjustment and they seem slightly more content with it. Already so in love with my goaties!


----------



## Tanya

Yay


----------



## Kaitlyn

FizzyGoats said:


> We made the 7.5 hr round trip and have our little doelings home! We weighed them and gave them some probiotics then they promptly began to avoid us. We were expecting this. I’ve been just sitting in the barn with them as they figure out their new place. They are soooo fun to watch and now come near me. They don’t want me touch them, but if I leave the barn, the little black and white one calls for me. I’ve never had a goat call for me. So many firsts!
> 
> Anyway, I’m just excited to finally have my first goats. They are 10 week old ND.
> (White one is Thistle, Black one is Petunia, and brown one is Jasmine)
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be bugging everyone even more with questions now that I have them. Thank you for being patient and helpful and helping me get ready for these lovely ladies.
> View attachment 208289


Congratulations! Having goats is such a treat, I wish you the best of luck with your girls!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks!

They love to hang out with us and cry when we leave but are still not wanting to be pet, and that’s fine. It hasn’t even been a full day. 

Luckily they will follow me right into the milk/med room, so it’s easy to catch them in there without a lot of hoopla. I gave them another small dose of probios this morning and then brushed them for bit. They liked it but didn’t want to like it, lol. I brushed and scratched them until they were calm then stopped and let them slowly walk away. Of course they still won’t come to me for scratches, but I’m hoping it’s only a matter of time if I keep this up. 

My only real concern right now is that I’ve only seen one drink water. They all eat hay and leaves and chew their cud just fine. They even eat the loose minerals (no takers on the kelp yet). Any tips on getting them to drink water?

I put a bucket of water by our automatic waterer because they were used to the small buckets. And the one I’ve seen drink does so out of the bucket. I thought the other two would copy her, learn from her. So far, I haven’t seen it. All their poop looks good but I only saw one pee this morning (one that I haven’t seen drinking) and it wasn’t a lot.


----------



## Tanya

Give them a chance. They will catch on. You could add a little molases to the water


----------



## MellonFriend

This is so funny, I had the same concern when I got my goats. They'll figure it out. You could put out an extra bucket of electrolytes. That's what I did, but they never drank it. 😅


----------



## Tanya

What color is your bickets. I have found all my bovine and deer and goats love dark green.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My buckets are black. And you both were right, I saw the other two drinking out of it today. They just took longer to figure it out and I don’t think they’re great at it yet. 

Here they are napping in a toy, yet they play on the beds. Silly girls.


----------



## Tanya

Seee... I am so happy for you. Oh and toys are for napping and beds for playing... didn't you know that????


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Apparently I have a lot of goat rules to learn.


----------



## Tanya

Yrs. if it can be climbed ot will. If it can be chewed it will. And if it can get stuck it will.


----------



## MellonFriend

So how did you like your first day of goat chores? 

I love Thistles facial markings. She makes me want a white goat. 😙


----------



## FizzyGoats

The goat chores aren’t that bad so far. My little turkey poults are more work right now.  Of course, tomorrow is clean the barn and pen day, so my opinion might change. Most of my time is spent sitting in a chair in their pen, letting them get comfortable and if I move to do anything, they trail behind like puppies. Still no coming for cuddles but I will make it happen, lol. 

Thistle’s face markings is what made me first fall in love with her. Here’s a little bit better pic of them.


----------



## Goats Rock

My goats will not drink out of black buckets- I don't know if it is scary, or what. Try a different color. 
Seriously, some won't drink out of black- you can train them too. Oh, and they are very cute! 
How old are they? Don't worry, soon they will all be climbing all over you- it just takes a little while.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ll have to try a different color. They are 10 weeks old.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute, congrats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks!

So my favorite thing to do today was walk to a different part of the pen, watch them realize I was on the move, then laugh as they hop/run after me. 

They’re out in the barn bleating away. I feel bad for them. This has to be such a difficult adjustment. I want to show them I’m here and can be trusted to comfort and care for them but also not set a precedent that I too now live in the barn. Still finding a balance.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

It's an adjustment for all of you. It's not easy to let them cry some when settling in weanlings. I wanted to go comfort mine during the adjustment time when ever they would maah out like that. Understand and empathize with the balance you are trying to reach, and how it can tug at the heart strings. That is fabulous they are following you around, it shows they are willing to begin trusting you for their leader. It is sort of thrilling each time they show more trust in you and learning to predict how they will react to different situations gives you the opportunity to learn their individual personalities. Like the highs (following you) and lows (bleating for you) of a roller coaster ride. Hang in there, you are doing a great job.


----------



## MadHouse

The look so happy napping in their barrel! I am sure it is thrilling for them to explore their new place and to get to know you!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you. I’m glad I’ve been able to learn here.

And guess what?! Thistle (the white one) came to me and my husband for scratches!!!! I mean, we sort of forced her at first but she stayed willingly, then walked up to us again later asking for more. It somehow both melted my heart and made it flutter. I’m sure we’ll have to start at square one tomorrow with her but it was awesome. The other two are still in the unwillingly getting scratches phase but after we start, they relax pretty quickly and we don’t have to firmly hold them in place. Then when we stop, they don’t run away. They just sort of stand there and try figure out if they like what just happened or not.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so exciting!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Congratulations! I like the name Thistle...and they all have such sweet faces.


----------



## MellonFriend

Great to hear Thistle is warming up to you! I'm sure they'll be running you down for scratches in no time!😋


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks everyone. I fell in love with them impossibly fast. 

I’m just going to ask a care question here if that’s ok. Are they too young for copper? They don’t have fish tails and their coats are soft, but their tails are a bit scruffy? Not sure that’s the right word. Like the hair is splaying out with intent to fish tail, lol. I haven’t checked FAMACHA but if I should then I can do that tonight. I know I couldn’t give them much copper (they range from 14-20 lbs). Do I need to wait until they’re 22 lbs so I can give a gram? They are freshly weaned and chewing their cud. They have loose minerals and do eat them here and there. And they’re 10 weeks old. I was thinking of waiting until 12 weeks of age but if I shouldn’t wait, I won’t. 

I have 10,000 or so photos of them already and I think this shows their tails.


----------



## MellonFriend

If it were me, I'd wait a little to give copper. As long as their coats aren't turning red or getting rough then I would wait. I've found that the fishtail sign comes after the coat reddening. Petunia should be a pretty good indicator since she is black. I'd keep my eye on her and when she starts to turn red, give it to her and evaluate the rest.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ok. Thanks. She’ll be my early warning system then. And thanks for being so nice about all my question. I’m even annoying myself at this point.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> Ok. Thanks. She’ll be my early warning system then. And thanks for being so nice about all my question. I’m even annoying myself at this point.


Oh, no don't worry about it. I love answering questions. You remind me of myself when I first got goats. I was worried about every little thing. 🙃


----------



## FizzyGoats

So there’s hope for me yet!


----------



## Damfino

If you offer a good loose mineral they may not need supplemental copper. Heck, my first goat Cuzco only had access to a horse block and he never needed copper! He had black hindquarters so copper deficiency would have shown, but his back end was always deep black and shiny. My goat Finn rarely needs copper either. He does well on just the loose mineral. Some goats are very easy keepers and you don't want to overdo things with them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you. Good to know. Thankfully, I do have good loose minerals for them and they munch on them a bit. And yeah, I’m probably more in danger of over doing things, so I’ll need to tread lightly (and double check here until I know what I’m doing...which seems like an impossible dream).


----------



## Lil Boogie

I absolutely love the white buckskin!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. That is Thistle. She’s the most into pets and scratches. And she constantly steels the chair I bring there to sit with them, lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s a miracle. I was finally able to convince my little hold out, Jasmine, that she wants to be pet and scratched. Now we have all three tame enough to love on. Happy day!


----------



## MadHouse

That’s wonderful! Thanks for sharing your happiness! Whoo whoo!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww yeah! Give them all an extra scratch from me.🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That is precious that all 3 are now close to their humans. So happy for you and your ladies. And the pleasure it has given you to get this first hurdle under your belt makes me smile.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks all. I am pretty happy. Though I now see the problem of having only two hands and three goats who all want love. I don’t know how you all do it with many more. 

one- convince them to love me (well, at least to let me love them). -Complete-

Next week I begin to tackle steps 2 -4

two - get them used to me putting a collar on them and taking it off (too paranoid to leave it on and this is step one to get halter broke and learn to lead someday...hopefully)

Three- get them to take treats from me so I can start the herbal dewormer regimen (I think I’ll make dosage balls without the herbs, put them in their dish until I find a recipe they cannot resist, then feed by hand until I know they’ll take it, then add herbs...does that sound like it might work?) Right now if I try to hand feed them anything (and I’ve tried many different things) they just look at me like I’m an idiot. 

Four- get them to let me pick up and mess with hooves without fighting me (they had their hooves trimmed when I picked them up Saturday, so I’m hoping by next trimming time, it won’t be as complete fiasco - but we’ll see). 

Any suggestions or advice is welcome.


----------



## MadHouse

All sounds like a great plan! You are doing wonderfully!
For the hooves, you can start with just touching them, then next time, touch them a little longer and so on, until you lift them up.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Step two - Squat or sit down, put the collar on starting under the chin, not the top of the neck, and then fasten it under the chin. Do the same when taking it off.

Step three - Pretend you are eating what ever you are offering and place it into the feed dishes until they are comfortable taking it from a hand. Some goats won't readily eat something unfamiliar for the first two or so times. Same as above, squat or sit and extend your hand towards chin level when offering them something.

Step four - When you are petting/grooming them, make stroking their legs, picking up and holding all 4 hooves a regular part of the routine. If they start trying to jerk away, hold tight until they calm down. Once standing calm give scratches/strokes and praise voices before letting go. And yep, squat or sit down while doing this.

The reasoning behind squatting or sitting down is to make yourself seem as unthreatening as possible. Movements that are directed towards the top of their heads frighten most goats. When standing up, the body has to bend at the waist and that concave appearance with outstretched hands appear to look like an entrapment to a critter much smaller than you.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you both for the tips! I need all I can get. I will definitely be applying them. I absolutely love that I can rely on the experience of others since I have so little myself.


----------



## MellonFriend

Have you tried giving them raisins? I tamed all of my goats with them. Even if they don't take them right away keep trying, all of mine eventually started loving them. Also, are you giving them any grain? I started out giving my goats herbs in their grain. I would spritz some water on the grain so it would stick and give it that way until I found the treat balls they liked.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I haven’t tried raisins. But I will now.  

They do get a small amount of grain in the evening. Sometimes they eat it. Sometimes they don’t. And it’s the exact same the breeder had. And two are better eaters than the other. Petunia (black and white one) is a docile, gentle soul and super sensitive and she is also the one with a smaller appetite but loves to forage. 

This morning her poop was clumpy. Still pellets but clumped. So I gave her some probiotics and am waiting to see if this helps. I’m hoping it’s from new forage. She’s still bouncy and happy and sweet as ever. I am not great at getting that big tube of probios in a tiny mouth yet and smeared half of it on her face. Should I give her more tonight if her poop is still clumpy?


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good advice by all. 


They are really cute.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> This morning her poop was clumpy. Still pellets but clumped. So I gave her some probiotics and am waiting to see if this helps. I’m hoping it’s from new forage. She’s still bouncy and happy and sweet as ever. I am not great at getting that big tube of probios in a tiny mouth yet and smeared half of it on her face. Should I give her more tonight if her poop is still clumpy?


It wouldn’t hurt to give her more probiotics in the evening, especially if you think she didn’t get all of her dose. You can also catch a fresh poop and do (or send in ) a fecal. Since they just moved, there may be a worm bloom.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I am not great at getting that big tube of probios in a tiny mouth yet and smeared half of it on her face. Should I give her more tonight if her poop is still clumpy?


Squirt it into a 6cc or so size syringe, the type with a regular tip on the end, not a luer lock, too short. Wash it out real good afterwards using a little bit of dish detergent and rinse really well, use it again for dosing her probiotics. Probably from the browse, though keep an eye out on the poop. If the consistency of the poop becomes concerning to you, fecal test including cocci. Cocci can present in the early stages without noticeable loose runny stools. And yes, give her another dose later today.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Squirt it into a 6cc or so size syringe, the type with a regular tip on the end, not a luer lock, too short. Wash it out real good afterwards using a little bit of dish detergent and rinse really well, use it again for dosing her probiotics.


Just don’t make the mostake I made and use hot water to wash out a syringe. It changes the plastic and makes it unusable.


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Squirt it into a 6cc or so size syringe, the type with a regular tip on the end, not a luer lock, too short. Wash it out real good afterwards using a little bit of dish detergent and rinse really well, use it again for dosing her probiotics. Probably from the browse, though keep an eye out on the poop. If the consistency of the poop becomes concerning to you, fecal test including cocci. Cocci can present in the early stages without noticeable loose runny stools. And yes, give her another dose later today.


Since I’m leaving for the evening, I gave her a dose right before I left. I won’t be back until late and I didn’t want to wait, especially since I botched it the first time. My adult son is home watching the animals though because I don’t feel comfortable without a “babysitter” around yet. And I plan on both doing an at home fecal and sending it in on Monday (just to double check that I get my counts right). I’ll definitely put the probiotics in a smaller syringe. That’s a great idea. They were treated with Valbazen (I believe, I’ll double check when I get home), and the breeder gave me a dose to give them in ten days, so three days from now. 



MadHouse said:


> Just don’t make the mostake I made and use hot water to wash out a syringe. It changes the plastic and makes it unusable.


Oh geeze. I had no idea and I would have used hot water too. Glad you told me.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I’m sitting back and learning while you do! This is all great information, I think all of us newbies are lucky to have found this site. A great experience! 👍


----------



## BarnOwl

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s a miracle. I was finally able to convince my little hold out, Jasmine, that she wants to be pet and scratched. Now we have all three tame enough to love on. Happy day!


Do you have any tips for how to get them used to being handled? 

I'm picking up my three doelings on June 1st---we can't wait!! These will be our first goats. I don't know how tame they will be. I'm making a smaller temporary pen to keep them before we move them to the big pasture so they can't just run away and disappear into the blackberry bushes. I assume that a few treats now and again will help them warm up to us.,,


----------



## FizzyGoats

Kaitlyn said:


> I’m sitting back and learning while you do! This is all great information, I think all of us newbies are lucky to have found this site. A great experience!


That’s exactly what I do. Learn from all these amazing people who are so very willing to help us noobs and each other. I’d be so lost without TGS. 



BarnOwl said:


> Do you have any tips for how to get them used to being handled?
> 
> I'm picking up my three doelings on June 1st---we can't wait!! These will be our first goats. I don't know how tame they will be. I'm making a smaller temporary pen to keep them before we move them to the big pasture so they can't just run away and disappear into the blackberry bushes. I assume that a few treats now and again will help them warm up to us.,,


Our girls weren’t used to being handled so we kept them strictly in the barn the first day (they have a ton of ventilation, toys, climbing structures and of course food and water). When we took them out of the truck, we took them straight to the milk room to weigh them, then forced them to be pet and scratched until they relaxed then let them walk off calmly so they weren’t bolting away. That’s all it took for one. She was pretty happy for us to pet her after that. For the first three days, we caught them every morning to give them probiotics, then we brushed them and gave scratches until again, they relaxed enough to either stand there for a while or calmly move away. It took our second one until about the third day to really like it. And the third one just came around on day six. We did catch them every morning and evening to groom and pet them. We also spent a ton of time hanging out with them, doing nothing really, laughing at them, talking, and enjoying their company without forcing them to be around us. We have a small pen attached to the barn and we let them out in that (and that’s all they are still allowed to roam in because they’re just so tiny). We did notice that right away, even when they were still suspicious of us, they followed us everywhere, so that helped get them where they need to be. 

I can’t wait for you to get your goats. They are so fun and such characters. You’re going to love it! I’ve only had them a week today and can’t imagine being without them.


----------



## BarnOwl

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s exactly what I do. Learn from all these amazing people who are so very willing to help us noobs and each other. I’d be so lost without TGS.
> 
> 
> Our girls weren’t used to being handled so we kept them strictly in the barn the first day (they have a ton of ventilation, toys, climbing structures and of course food and water). When we took them out of the truck, we took them straight to the milk room to weigh them, then forced them to be pet and scratched until they relaxed then let them walk off calmly so they weren’t bolting away. That’s all it took for one. She was pretty happy for us to pet her after that. For the first three days, we caught them every morning to give them probiotics, then we brushed them and gave scratches until again, they relaxed enough to either stand there for a while or calmly move away. It took our second one until about the third day to really like it. And the third one just came around on day six. We did catch them every morning and evening to groom and pet them. We also spent a ton of time hanging out with them, doing nothing really, laughing at them, talking, and enjoying their company without forcing them to be around us. We have a small pen attached to the barn and we let them out in that (and that’s all they are still allowed to roam in because they’re just so tiny). We did notice that right away, even when they were still suspicious of us, they followed us everywhere, so that helped get them where they need to be.
> 
> I can’t wait for you to get your goats. They are so fun and such characters. You’re going to love it! I’ve only had them a week today and can’t imagine being without them.


Thanks so much! I hope ours get used to being handled as quickly as your did.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Update:

It’s been a days of learning for all of us. 
Goats learned that collars are fine. Leashes aren’t evil. And off leash time is fun. 

This was yesterday, the first day of being walked on leash. It was interesting. They are still learning just to give to the pressure of it, so we haven’t worked on walking manners yet. 









Today, we have about the same resistance on leash, which is sporadic but not bad. And they got some off leash time and that was wonderful. We had to squeeze our field trip between two storms but we got it done. 

Here’s everyone hanging out. 









Here’s Thistle nibbling some clover. 









This is Jasmine and Benji carefully watching the adventurous ones who trotted across the pasture. (Photo bomb by Lucy the chicken)









And Petunia figuring out how to get leaves from the trees. 









I also trimmed hooves for the first time ever. I don’t think I trimmed enough. Hopefully, I’ll get better. I need to get a milk stand built and train them to it so I can do it on that next time. 

There’s been more lessons and learning but I am loving it and hoping I don’t mess up badly enough to harm the goats. I know we are going slow, but I’m okay with that as long as we’re going in the right direction most of the time.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww, they look so happy.😙 You are doing a great job with them!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks. They are so much fun! I just can’t wait until I’m somewhat confident in what I’m doing.


----------



## BarnOwl

Looks like a fun day! I haven't tried mine on leashes yet. I love the pics. Your dog is hanging out with them like he's part of the herd.


----------



## FizzyGoats

He thinks he is. After watching them so much, he started trying to eat leaves and such but decided it wasn’t so great. He likes playing with the branches, not the eating the leaves. And he learned a new trick too. If he drags a branch with leaves over the goats follow. I posted this pic on another thread, but I’ll do it here too. 

Benji happy to discover goat bait.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for sharing your learning process and wonderful pictures!
I love the dog carrying branches to lure the goats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, love the pics.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My goats exploring the perimeter of our garden on one of our little outings. Thankfully, they didn’t find a weak spot to enter through. And don’t make fun of the big funny-looking goat in the middle. (Yeah, I really think he believes he’s at least part goat)


----------



## Tanya

Now that is such a beautiful picture of your herd. Funny one in the middle included.


----------



## MadHouse

Lovely! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat.


----------



## BarnOwl

What a great photo. Your dog is so fun. He looks like he fits right in. I wish my dogs could frolic with the goats. Alas, they have too much prey drive. Your garden is lovely also.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. The garden is a never ending project…like every other project around here lately. Lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sorry to keep posting pictures. I’m so obsessed with my goats. Feel free to ignore me. I just post them here so I don’t annoy all my non-goat-loving people. 

My girls discovered the joy of fallen branches today.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Your girls are getting so big, gosh, they grow fast during those early months. Wonder though, do they "play" with the limbs? Push them to see if they roll or slide? Try to balance walk the length of them? Leap from one limb to the other?

I see something my bucket wearing clown NDG Patch Work would love exploring! The section of tree, leaned against the mature tree, would be just perfect for him to be able to vault up into the V section. He would really think he was the king of the mountain being up that high.

Maybe female goats aren't as rough and tumble as male goats..... One day, when/if you have male goats you could observe if they are different in their mannerisms.


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Your girls are getting so big, gosh, they grow fast during those early months. Wonder though, do they "play" with the limbs? Push them to see if they roll or slide? Try to balance walk the length of them? Leap from one limb to the other?
> 
> I see something my bucket wearing clown NDG Patch Work would love exploring! The section of tree, leaned against the mature tree, would be just perfect for him to be able to vault up into the V section. He would really think he was the king of the mountain being up that high.
> 
> Maybe female goats aren't as rough and tumble as male goats..... One day, when/if you have male goats you could observe if they are different in their mannerisms.


Lol, I’d love to see Patch Work bounce around here. We have so many things I think should be fun for goats, and mine just shrug and walk away unimpressed. Ok, they don’t shrug, but the sentiment is there.  We have log piles, downed trees, weirdly shaped huge trees they could easily hop on, and a big mound of gravel waiting to be spread. Only one girl has climbed up the gravel mound, and only to see if there was something to eat on top. There wasn’t, so she left and that was that. They love to chew on small branches. Petunia, the black and white one, likes to carry sticks around. It’s pretty adorable when she does it. It’s hilarious when my big dog comes to play with the stick and she goes to headbutt him away and misses and goes under him.


----------



## MadHouse

Please keep posting pictures and stories of your goaties! I love it!


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> Please keep posting pictures and stories of your goaties! I love it!


Thanks! I feel like I have to get this goat-mania out and this is the best place to do it. 

I seriously have a problem. My phone is so full of goat pictures and any free moment in the day, I’m hanging with them (or the little turkeys or the little chicks). 

No one here warned me how addictive spending time with goats would be. Lol. One second. That’s all it takes to become addicted.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s hilarious when my big dog comes to play with the stick and she goes to headbutt him away and misses and goes under him.


😂 Yep, hilarious! Contact will happen when it's least expected. Guess those lovely little ones of yours need to get some more age under their belts yet to take on climbing trees, cavort up and down gravel piles and place a well aimed headbutt. Need to remind myself they are still just 4 legged toddlers.


----------



## MellonFriend

Post as many pictures as you like. I can't get enough of them! It helps my goat addiction! 😂 No goat addicts intervention here!


----------



## Tanya

I second Mellon's sentiment. The more the better


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Post as many pictures as you like. I can't get enough of them! It helps my goat addiction!  No goat addicts intervention here!





Tanya said:


> I second Mellon's sentiment. The more the better


Good to know. I really feel like I’m going to walk into the barn one day and all my animals and family will be there for an intervention.


----------



## BethJ

They are so adorable! I couldn't help but notice that Jasmine looks so similar to my little girl. If not for the ears they could be twins!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh, they do look alike. She’s so cute. Yours is the sister with the long, luxurious ears. Jazzy would be so jealous.


----------



## BarnOwl

I love your pictures and updates! My family doesn't really understand the obsession either, but they humor me.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s crazy, right? I wonder how they can _not_ be obsessed with goats…They wonder if I should be medicated.


----------



## MadHouse

No, the others should be medicated!


----------



## MellonFriend

Goats are the medication! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

See. You all get it.


----------



## Tanya

I go into my goat pen just for that reason


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are PROUD MEMBERS OF GOAT ANNONYMOUS! 🥰 😇😇😇🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐

Have you had your Fix today???? 🐐 🐐 🐐


----------



## Tanya

I did. I did. Destiny came to the house after escaping the pen to come and greet her momma... and her poor maaa had fun getting her to the bed time pen


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, silly little Destiny. 

I didn’t get much goat time today. I spent 12 hours push mowing and brush hogging while my husband did weed eating and the riding mower. Then as I was done and coming through the back gate, I somehow broke the tractor. After 12 hours working, we had another 2 hours of getting the brush hog detached and getting a dead tractor on a trailer. Fun. I did take time to give them EO drenches and make them their garlic treats with dinner. I plan on giving snuggles and brushing them tonight before bed time. 

During one of my husband’s breaks, he did manage to get this pic of Thistle wearing his hat.


----------



## BarnOwl

Oh my goodness, cute picture! Hope your tractor is up and running again soon. 

We had our field bush-hogged today also. However we don't have a tractor so we have to hire the neighbors to do it.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh, silly little Destiny.
> 
> I didn’t get much goat time today. I spent 12 hours push mowing and brush hogging while my husband did weed eating and the riding mower. Then as I was done and coming through the back gate, I somehow broke the tractor. After 12 hours working, we had another 2 hours of getting the brush hog detached and getting a dead tractor on a trailer. Fun. I did take time to give them EO drenches and make them their garlic treats with dinner. I plan on giving snuggles and brushing them tonight before bed time.
> 
> During one of my husband’s breaks, he did manage to get this pic of Thistle wearing his hat.
> 
> View attachment 209519


Look paaa I also be helping


----------



## toth boer goats

That is adorable 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are often “helping.” 😁
Our tractor is running again. We still are waiting for a part to come in but fixed the bigger issue and can make it work until then.
My TGS app isn’t working and I’ve completely forgotten how to use the website, lol. I’m trying to relearn it.


----------



## Tanya

🤣 you have some really good helpers there. They dont just look cute but they help with blood pressure and tempers.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That they do. Though sometimes they also spike the blood pressure and tempers, lol. Not often though. There’s nothing better than having goats love you. They are just the sweetest things. I don’t know how I ever did without them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Another random weird question. (Sorry!) Sometimes when my goats get really into the game of headbutting, my dog walks between them to break it up. He does it calmly and just basically uses his big body to stand in the middle and interrupt their game or sometimes their tussle over a tasty sapling. Should I correct him for this so they can continue to play/spar? He doesn’t do it every time, but when it lasts for a bit, he decides it’s time to intervene. Is this okay behavior from him?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Another random weird question. (Sorry!) Sometimes when my goats get really into the game of headbutting, my dog walks between them to break it up. He does it calmly and just basically uses his big body to stand in the middle and interrupt their game or sometimes their tussle over a tasty sapling. Should I correct him for this so they can continue to play/spar? He doesn’t do it every time, but when it lasts for a bit, he decides it’s time to intervene. Is this okay behavior from him?


----------



## MellonFriend

I think that's probably okay. He just doesn't want to see his girls picking on each other. As long as he isn't using his mouth or being overly forceful, it's probably fine. I've heard of LGDs breaking up rooster fights and that was a positive trait.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Good to know. I grew up with LGDs but they guarded big animals from big predators and never cared if the horses got in a tiff. So this one sort of made me scratch my head.


----------



## toth boer goats

I would worry about the dog getting hurt, goats can slam pretty hard at times.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m hoping by the time they figure out how to put some oomph behind their headbutts, he figures out not to intervene. I think he’s figuring out that it is okay because he let them do it today and just stood on the sidelines watching. He’s still trying to figure them out. 

He loves them but can’t figure out why they like eating leaves instead of playing with the branches by dragging them around. He does help me train them. I’m trying to get them to come when I call them and he will come and they will follow. Then everyone gets a pumpkin seed (even the dog though he know he has to wait to get his last). And today, the goats actually came when I called them even though the dog was already at my side. Now I know I have to keep up with it. But maybe someday they’ll sort of listen to me, lol. Goat goals.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Today my checking fence turned into a lovely goat walk. 

And yes I’m in Crocs checking fence. I know, I should be wearing real shoes.


----------



## MellonFriend

Look at all the delicious goat food. 🤤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Anatolians will do that also. I think its to keep the herd calm. Easier to watch over.
This was your last question. After I posted, others came up inbetween the one I was answering..sorry..but strange.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Look at all the delicious goat food. 🤤


They sampled everything. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> My Anatolians will do that also. I think its to keep the herd calm. Easier to watch over.
> This was your last question. After I posted, others came up inbetween the one I was answering..sorry..but strange.


He let them headbutt and play quite a bit today. The only thing he did was when two got a little past the point of play, he just walked up to them. Didn’t do a thing. Didn’t even get in between them. Just walked up and stood there and they stopped. It was so weird. I swear my guy think he’s an LGD. He is absolutely not. Love his instincts though. 

We also had a baby turkey get out today. My dog barked to let us know and stood there watching it as it ran up and down then fence chirping like crazy (dumb bird squeezed through a tiny gap between the aerial net and fence to get out then was frantic to get back in). I didn’t know if he’d be trust worthy around little, frantic squeaky birds or not. Turns out, he is. 



toth boer goats said:


> Happy goats.


I hope so because they sure make me happy. 


I picked a tick off each one of them after our adventure, two off my littlest one, but the ticks were crawling, not bit in, thank goodness. We check them a lot. I think the garlic is helping. They still pick them up on occasion but don’t seem to get bit as often.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Our flatbed trailer is their favorite place to rest and chew cud. Goats just make everything their own, don’t they?


----------



## Tanya

How comfortable


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh you thought that was a trailer? It's definitely only a goat deck. 😙


----------



## MadHouse

Didn’t you put it there for them?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks like a raised bed R.V. for goats to me. 🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Well, they certainly agree with you all.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Had to share this. Amelia, our lone hen, is hanging in the barn with the goats on this rainy day. She’s in the bottom left corner of pic. 

We’ve had misfortunes with chickens as of late, and Amelia lost her two flock mates. In a month, the little chicks who are about two months old can be her buddies. But for now, she much prefers the barn and the goats to the coop and the little chickens.


----------



## MadHouse

I love it when different species have friendships. Dog, goats and hen. 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

There’s is something extra cute about it. They were all on the bed together, chicken included, until I came in to sweep the barn and everyone moved before I could get a photo.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww that's so nice that she sees the goats as company.


----------



## FizzyGoats

She’s an odd bird. Lol. And the goats seem to accept her. They would start screaming when she stepped out of the barn and into the rain to go find some yummy bugs. Apparently they think rain is just as bad for chickens as they believe it to be for goats.


----------



## Tanya

Fizzy what time is it there? 

I know goats love chickens and chickens love goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Right now, it’s 8:20 in the morning. How about where you are?

They do seem to get along well. Petunia tried to befriend the turkey poults through the fence and one pecked her little eye. Rude. That friendship was short lived.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> She’s an odd bird. Lol. And the goats seem to accept her. They would start screaming when she stepped out of the barn and into the rain to go find some yummy bugs. Apparently they think rain is just as bad for chickens as they believe it to be for goats.


That's adorable that the goats think she's a goat too. All your animals seem to end up thinking they are goats! 😆


----------



## Tanya

Its 15.50pm here


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> That's adorable that the goats think she's a goat too. All your animals seem to end up thinking they are goats!


Right? They just got here and they somehow already rule the barnyard. I guess they are the cool kids. 



Tanya said:


> Its 15.50pm here


Well then, good evening to you. 


We are getting some practice in on the milking stand. It’s not the prettiest stand (I’m sure you can tell it’s my first diy stand) but I hope the goats learn to love it.


----------



## MellonFriend

It's beautiful!


----------



## Tanya

Its really good. Very proud of you


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. The goats love hopping on it (as a toy), so now I just need them to acclimate to eating out of the dish and letting me mess with them while they do. Petunia doesn’t care. Thistle isn’t impressed with the food. And spazzy Jazzy is herself, lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m going to ask another dumb newbie question (so skip this post if you’re sick of me doing that already, lol). 

Aren’t they supposed to have their sleek summer coats now? They’re about 3.5 months old. They still have long-ish coats, not super shiny. They are already softer after the cooper bolus not long ago, but I feel like I am still missing something in their care since they are not sleeked out. Is it their age? A health matter? And yes, I’m as clueless as I sound.


----------



## MadHouse

My little ones all had soft fuzzy fur in their first year. The smooth fur happened after their first winter. That was for mine, and they are ND and Nubian/ND mix.
There are no dumb questions! It is good you are asking, so we can all learn from wach others’ experiences.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you. That makes me feel better. These kids make me worry as much as my human ones did.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m going to ask another dumb newbie question (so skip this post if you’re sick of me doing that already, lol).
> 
> Aren’t they supposed to have their sleek summer coats now? They’re about 3.5 months old. They still have long-ish coats, not super shiny. They are already softer after the cooper bolus not long ago, but I feel like I am still missing something in their care since they are not sleeked out. Is it their age? A health matter? And yes, I’m as clueless as I sound.


Have they been improving from their copper deficiency? You may not be seeing their coats at their 100% sleekest if they are still a bit deficient. Definitely though, they can be fluffier as kids than they will be as adults. My four month olds are only starting to look really shiny and tight coated now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Have they been improving from their copper deficiency? You may not be seeing their coats at their 100% sleekest if they are still a bit deficient. Definitely though, they can be fluffier as kids than they will be as adults. My four month olds are only starting to look really shiny and tight coated now.


Their coats are softer. The little hooks on the hair seem to be better but not gone (though I know it takes some time). Their skin isn’t as flaky at all anymore (and it was pretty flaky). 

Side note, their temperatures and weight gain have been fine when I check them every two weeks, but their FAMACHA is always pale to me (like a 3 or 4 …always). Wether I’ve done the fecal or had it sent in, never had a barber pole worm egg, one had some bankrupt worms but only three total. I asked the breeder and she said some of her goats just have paler membranes than others. It just worries me. I’ve tried to get a pic of it, but no luck so far. 

They are super lively and playful. Their poop, pee and appetite are all great.


----------



## MellonFriend

My kids seem to have lighter FAMACHAs than the adults and I've never seen a single barber pole worm egg in their fecals either. I couldn't seem to get and answer on that when I looked for one. They've been growing great and seem very healthy over all and I've been giving them their herbal dewormer anyway. We will worry if we see the worms and worry if we don't I guess! 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> My kids seem to have lighter FAMACHAs than the adults and I've never seen a single barber pole worm egg in their fecals either. I couldn't seem to get and answer on that when I looked for one. They've been growing great and seem very healthy over all and I've been giving them their herbal dewormer anyway. We will worry if we see the worms and worry if we don't I guess!


Lol. Sounds like a plan. I tried to find an answer too. I found something somewhere (helpful and specific, right?), that said the FAMACHA score isn’t reliable until at least 6 months of age, but I can’t remember or find the source again, so no idea if that’s even close to accurate. 

I also use herbal dewormers, and various EOs on a schedule then they get twice daily cinnamon, cayenne, ginger, slippery elm, and garlic. That coccidia scare has stayed with me. They are obviously over it. I’m not.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m going to ask another dumb newbie question (so skip this post if you’re sick of me doing that already, lol).
> 
> Aren’t they supposed to have their sleek summer coats now? They’re about 3.5 months old. They still have long-ish coats, not super shiny. They are already softer after the cooper bolus not long ago, but I feel like I am still missing something in their care since they are not sleeked out. Is it their age? A health matter? And yes, I’m as clueless as I sound.


They still have their "baby hair"; it will begin to shed out when the weather cools and the under coat hairs (cashmere) starts coming in. Don't be alarmed if there are color changes once their baby hair sheds out. It's not uncommon for some goats to change colors during this time. Youngest grandson felt I had gotten rid of his Reese Cup goat (dark tan/chocolate buckskin) and replaced him with a mostly black buckskin. Gosh, such tears and accusations coming from the little dude were heartbreaking. It took convincing the Grand to interact with what appeared to him to be a new goat, reassuring him it WAS his claimed goat, and no I wasn't trying to trick him. Those two had a special bond, thankfully their closeness sealed the deal and the Grand realized it was indeed his goat buddy. The story he told when he returned home was of his magical goat that nature gave a hair dye job (how do 5 year old children know of dye jobs?) and now his Reese Cup goat had a black cape like Batman.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no, your poor grandson. That’s is both funny and sad. Well, at least now I will know not to freak out if I have any “magical” goats. Lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh no, your poor grandson. That’s is both funny and sad. Well, at least now I will know not to freak out if I have any “magical” goats. Lol.


The color change is gradual unless you've not laid eyes on the goat for about a month and a half or two. Both of the NDG changed colors, Patch Work added a roaned spot to his chest and left shoulder area. The mini Alpine stayed the same color, although you almost had to wear sun glasses to look at him while out in the bright sunlight. 

The Grand declared Partner (Alpine) aka his Boss Goat, had been rolling in white rock crystals (Quartz crystals) that somehow were pulverized and sprinkled into their dusting hole. He spent several minutes on grooming the "sparkles" out of his fur, only for the shine to be more brilliant for his efforts. This sort of upset the Grands' apple cart because in his eyes, no other goat could dare be more hansom than his Reese Cup goat. It just wasn't going to be allowed to continue. 

Well, his next project was to take his aka Reese Cup goat (Coco Nut) to the dusting hole and spread handfuls of dirt to coat his fur all over so he would have way more white rock crystal sparkles than aka Boss Goat (Partner). He groomed that goat for the longest time, taking breaks so he could walk him into the direct sunlight to check his progress. Tried to explain to him, NDG had longer and thicker hair and just wouldn't shine as brightly as Partner; who was a different breed with less dense and shorter fur.

Had to have a "talking too" a little later that afternoon with the Grand when he decided to slip out with his art box (contained safety scissors) to fix the long hair problem. 

Patch Work was a double unicorn with a beard for about a year, until the Grand was read the story with "Billy Goat Gruff". So the Grand just had to rename Patch Work aka Gruff. Other than color, there is a sameness of horns and a beard. Yep, goats are as magical as the creative mind of a child deems them to be.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh, I LOVE the way your grandson’s mind works. You could write a series of children’s books about a boy and his goats based off these. Too funny. And sneaking out with an art box made me laugh so hard. 🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Thank you FizzyGoats. I also love the way his mind works, and his heart is made of pure gold.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh that’s such a cute story! Your grandson has a great imagination and personality! I agree with Fizzygoats, I love the way his mind works! ️


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Thank you Goatastic43.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I couldn't stop.laughing about your Grand and his search for lost Reese goat. Then the sparkles! Lol lol glad he didnt have any glitter! Wow ...that would have been a Sparkle goat! 
So cute


----------



## NigerianNewbie

There were tubes of glitter, glitter glue in several colors, multiple bottles of different types of paint, stickers of all sorts, pipe cleaners, and last but not least, safety scissors. He most definitely was in the frame of mind to change the appearance of his goat one way or another. We settled on him being allowed to tempra paint the front hooves a striking orange hue. He had a blast painting those hooves, held them up all by himself, chatted with the goat the whole time and until dark, fanned the door to go take a look at the goat seemed like every 15 minutes.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Orange hooves, that’s perfect. How cute is that?! What a grandkid. He sounds like an amazing little guy.


----------



## MadHouse

@FizzyGoats , who is the herd queen of your doelings? Who gets the best food first, and who is leading the others (into trouble).


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s still a toss up. I think it’s going to be Petunia (black and white one). But Thistle (white one) isn’t giving up. Petunia gets in to everything. But the other two pal around more, so she doesn’t really lead them in to it. They’ll get bored with her trouble and move on to go eat or lounge while she’s still making trouble. It’s a strange dynamic. Petunia has the win in most head to head matches. But Jasmine (the runt) is the only tie breaker and she will listen to Thistle calling for her more than Petunia. Though to be fair, Petunia doesn’t call for her much. She doesn’t really care if the other two don’t follow her. She’s doing what she’s doing, with or without them. 

I wonder when I’ll be able to tell who is queen. How long does it usually take the girls to figure it out?


----------



## Goatastic43

It took ours a few months to decide. I seemed like Snowflake would be the winner, but it ended up being Buttercup as queen. (Though some days I wonder if she even is... I can be hard to tell...)Another thing I noticed, is when they had babies the roles always changed up some.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s interesting. I may never know with these two, lol.


----------



## Tanya

In my herd of 2 and 1 human, Chevani is herd queen.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that it’s Chevani. 

I have no idea exactly where I stand in their minds. They are super sweet and affectionate. They have never tried to headbutt me. They do jump on me when I’m giving treats though. They don’t get them when their hooves are on me, four on the floor is my rule if you want the treat. If they look up from browsing and can’t see me, they will call for me. When I answer back, they will come find me and graze near me again. And if they get spooked, they run to me. So if nothing else, I think they see me as a guardian of sorts.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yes that’s totally it! Your their guardian, not their leader lol!


----------



## Tanya

If Vani runs Destiny and Gizmo runs. If Vani goes to a special graze spot and sits they follow her and graze there. If she blocks them from walking they wont walk there. With me they smell my breath and Destiny pees on my feet. If they are scared they hide behind my legs or call me.
Chevani metes out the proverbial discipline when Gizmo tries to be more dominant rather than submissive.
The one thing I love about my two. They absolutely hate strangers. If Vani is not there they will attack that person or persons.
You will figure it out in time. Its takes a few month.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s so funny. I can’t believe they attack strangers. I mean, it’s not funny to the strangers, I’m sure. It’d be hilarious if mine tired because they’re so tiny. And I am the only one who corrects them. My husband and son look in their little goat faces and just can’t. 

Mine are fine with other people. If I go sit somewhere, they will often follow but not always right away. And they come when I call them, but that’s because that’s the only time they get a treat (usually a pumpkin seed). They sometimes listen if I block them from a place (like an open door to the feed room) but sometimes it takes multiple times to get the message. And some days, they are just bouncing off the walls with energy and don’t listen at all. 

I have to say, there’s about nothing cuter than three little goats out grazing who pop their heads up and perk their ears when you call them. As soon as their eyes find you, it’s a miniature stampede to get to you. It makes my heart happy.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> As soon as their eyes find you, it’s a miniature stampede to get to you. It makes my heart happy.


I agree!


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> I have to say, there’s about nothing cuter than three little goats out grazing who pop their heads up and perk their ears when you call them. As soon as their eyes find you, it’s a miniature stampede to get to you. It makes my heart happy.


So very true! I love the miniature stampedes and the flapping ears when they run to you. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

It is a heart melting moment. 

Mine are feeling awfully spunky today. They don’t just hop off a stump. They toss theirs heads, twist their bodies, kick out their hooves and really think they are the coolest thing ever. I don’t know how they have so much energy in this heat. Makes me laugh though. Crazy little boogers. 

And we had to get hay today too. It’s all stacked in the hay room so nice and pretty now. First time ever filling up that space with hay. At least it was only 42 bales. Not a particularly fun task but a great feeling once it’s done, knowing we have a good food supply for our girls.


----------



## Tanya

That j7mping doesnt stop at all. My Gizmo and Destiny do that for Vani too. Especially when she runs them. Its is the cutest ever. It never gets old. 
You have to enjoy them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so glad to hear it doesn’t stop. I love when they do that!


----------



## MadHouse

That’s what makes my day, when they do the jump/twist dance moves! Mine all still do that!
Interesting about the dynamics. I did mean, who is queen among them, not humans included.
I know it can change. Willow was queen for the longest time in our herd, then she let Coco have the food he wanted, now he is king for food. But she still is the watch guard if there is some perceived danger. When Jeffrey is with them (most of the time right now) he is king over all food, but Willow is still the watch guard. But they follow Jeffrey on adventures (just stay out of reach of his horns).


----------



## FizzyGoats

I think their dynamics must be fluid like ours. It can and sometimes has to change. I love how they interact with each other, people, and all the other animals. I’m still interested to see who will be queen. I think Petunia, but other days, I think Thistle. 

It seriously makes me so happy to know they’ll have these spunky, crazy times for a long while.


----------



## MellonFriend

Herd dynamics are so fascinating! In my herd it's Bella all the way as queen. She gets all food privileges which she shaire with her kids, and she is in charge of where the herd goes and what is determined to be danger or not. Her daughter Murphy, I think will be above my doe Prim eventually. When I bring Prim back from milking, Murphy will walk up to Prim, butt her, and run away. She doesn't stand a chance against Prim in a real fight, so she figures hit and run is the way to go. 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hit and run. Lol! She’s saying, hey, I’m coming for you later. Bella sounds like she’s one who will hold the crown for quite a while. 

After all that, it’s been Petunia and Jasmine duking it out all day. Little Jazzy can hold her own. She’s all about the head down and hit. Petunia does the fancy footwork and spins. They are still young and the fights are still playful, but I think they’re also trying to sort out the herd order. I got a great video of them playing today. But I was laughing so hard I sort of ruined it.


----------



## Goatastic43

Hit and run reminds me of Snowflake. She’ll hit Boots, cry like he hit her, then run with a sly grin...


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Herd dynamics are so fascinating! In my herd it's Bella all the way as queen. She gets all food privileges which she shaire with her kids, and she is in charge of where the herd goes and what is determined to be danger or not. Her daughter Murphy, I think will be above my doe Prim eventually. When I bring Prim back from milking, Murphy will walk up to Prim, butt her, and run away. She doesn't stand a chance against Prim in a real fight, so she figures hit and run is the way to go. 😆


That is funny, smart little Murphy!
I wonder if Bella will give the crown to one of her kids like Willow did. Still not sure if she meant to do that.
My little May one time butted Willow in the rear end (hard!) when they were both on a narrow ramp and Willow was below her. Willow had to jump off. I laughed so hard!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Hit and run. Lol! She’s saying, hey, I’m coming for you later. Bella sounds like she’s one who will hold the crown for quite a while.
> 
> After all that, it’s been Petunia and Jasmine duking it out all day. Little Jazzy can hold her own. She’s all about the head down and hit. Petunia does the fancy footwork and spins. They are still young and the fights are still playful, but I think they’re also trying to sort out the herd order. I got a great video of them playing today. But I was laughing so hard I sort of ruined it.


The little ones can surprise you sometimes!! Good for Jazzy!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> Hit and run reminds me of Snowflake. She’ll hit Boots, cry like he hit her, then run with a sly grin...


 What a stinker. 🤣 That’s too funny. 

My goats tell on each other. If one is too far away or gets up and meanders off while everyone’s resting, the other two will call for the goat. If the goat ignores them, they look right at me and bleat so loud. I seriously think they are tattling. “Mooooom! Look what she’s doing.”



MadHouse said:


> Still not sure if she meant to do that.


 Favorite line of the day. I don’t know why, but this little addition to your info just made me laugh so hard. 



MadHouse said:


> The little ones can surprise you sometimes!! Good for Jazzy!!


Right? I was surprised. She even won about half the time. She’s usually content to watch the other two spar. Today, Jazzy was wanting in and Thistle was the chill goat. And even though my little spazzy Jazzy is the runt, she’s feisty for sure.


----------



## MadHouse

The smaller/younger ones can surprise us, and themselves I think!
Another time I watched my Jeffrey and Coco playing King of the Hill on a play structure. Jefffell off. Coco did a happy dance! He came off and danced and danced! “I did it! I won! I can’t believe it!”


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. The joy of winning, even if by default. I love how excited Coco was. 

This sort of happened with Jasmine yesterday. They were sparring on the trailer and Petunia was doing her fancy footwork moves and jumped up on the slick metal wheel well and did a spin and fell off. Jasmine strutted around a bit, feeling big and bad and Petunia yelled at me for laughing so hard. She shook the dirt off looked right at me as I was cracking up and did a short loud bleat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Petunia has started an odd little habit. When I’m sweeping their barn, if I accidentally bump them with the broom, I always say sorry and give them a little scratch or some love. Now Miss Petunia stands in the way of my broom. If I move, she moves and again stands right where I’m sweeping. I realized she’s doing this so I’ll bump her with the broom and stop what I’m doing to give her some love. And she’s so cute when she does it. She looks so hopeful watching that broom and positioning herself just right. 

And I promised myself I wouldn’t let the goats train me. Hmmm. This is going to be more difficult than I thought.


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe yes, this is the beginning stages of goat takeover... when you realize they are smarter then you... it only a matter of time now... (PS the Doe Code is the final stage. At that point they OWN you!!)


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Oh no. So much to look forward to.


----------



## MadHouse

So cute! And so smart!


----------



## MellonFriend

That is hilarious! Yes, they are very very good at training us. 😆


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

What is it with goats and log piles? My girls love them. They are going to be so sad when we finally get around to cutting this all up for firewood.


----------



## Tanya

They love bark and lichen. And climbing is the #1 activity of the day


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Ooh look... SNACKS!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I guess it is like a buffet/jungle gym. Maybe it’s like if, instead of a buffet line for us, we went through a fun obstacle course to get to each dish.


----------



## Tanya

@Fizzy it certainly is. And it makes a perfect King of the castle podium.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m happy to report the milk stand training is going well. I do now realize I made the head hole a little big. Oops. I feed them breakfast in it. I mess with them, pick up their feet, feel all over their bodies, even pinch their skin out like I’m getting ready to give a shot (so hopefully I can when the time comes). 

A few days ago, I trimmed all their hooves without assistance and without hassle on the milk stand while they happily ate breakfast. Yay!

And I had to add this picture I just took because my dog heard a gunshot and barked to alert and all the goats, who had been browsing, went running to him. Love their dog/goat relationship.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awesome that milking stand training is going so well! Maybe they'll grow into the head gate size?


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s my hope. Their heads get stuck but if they angle it just right and jerk hard enough, they can pull free. Luckily they’re small enough now that if I see them trying to back out, I just shove them forward and won’t open the head gate until they’re not trying to get out anymore. It’s really only happened once, they’ve been pretty tolerant of it. I guess the baby-steps method works when you have the luxury of using it. I figured I might as well get them used to being in it, being handle and messed with on the stand before it was an urgent need to have them in there.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad things are going well.


----------



## MadHouse

That is great news about the milk stand training. I suspect the girls will get so used to having their feet done, that they won’t even try to come out, unless of course they run out of food 😬.
And great to hear they listen to the dog. Good girls!


----------



## FizzyGoats

It was funny they all ran to him when I was only about 20 ft away. They love him. 

And they stood so well for me to trim them. Didn’t try to back out, didn’t try to jerk their feet away. I guess picking their feet up every morning when I have them on the stand did the trick. And thankfully, I did it fast and didn’t run out of food.


----------



## MadHouse

Do you have any more cute stories and/or pictures of your 3ladies and their guardian dog for us?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Only a few thousand.  My phone is full of pics and videos. And thank you for asking. I never mind sharing photos of my crew. Here’s a few.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww they look so healthy! And having a great time!


----------



## Lil Boogie

FizzyGoats said:


> Only a few thousand.  My phone is full of pics and videos. And thank you for asking. I never mind sharing photos of my crew. Here’s a few.
> View attachment 211864
> View attachment 211865
> View attachment 211866
> View attachment 211867
> View attachment 211868


Is your dog a Dane mix? They look so happy!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! 🥰 Thank you!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

How old are you girls these days? They look so happy! I love that picture with their ears flying. 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww they look so healthy! And having a great time!


Thank you! Happy and healthy is my goal but I’m still learning so much about how to do that. 



Lil Boogie said:


> Is your dog a Dane mix? They look so happy!


 He is. He’s a big, lovable doof. And he’s great with all the animals. 



MadHouse said:


> Aww! 🥰 Thank you!!!!


 You are most welcome. ️



MellonFriend said:


> How old are you girls these days? They look so happy! I love that picture with their ears flying.


They are 5 month old now. I need to start making plans to breed them next year at this time but just keep going in circles trying to figure out even the simplest of logistics.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Picture captions, just because I can't help myself some times.
#1 Like ducks in a row #2 Here chicky chicky #3 Move over, you're hogging the bed #4 Coming Mama #5 I've got a secret about our dog


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Picture captions, just because I can't help myself some times.
> #1 Like ducks in a row #2 Here chicky chicky #3 Move over, you're hogging the bed #4 Coming Mama #5 I've got a secret about our dog


Lol. Perfect. I love those captions. So fitting.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Thank you, I enjoy thinking up captions for pictures.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Question for you goat cuddlers out there. When did on-the-lap cuddle time end for you? There’s nothing better than taking my breaks in a relaxing, zero-g reclining lawn chair and having a goat hop up to keep me company. 

The only problem is when I tap my chair and say, “Up,” to invite them, the moment their little hooves leave the ground their weight somehow triples and their hooves become torturous spikes. They leave the ground as adorable 30+ lb goats and inevitably land on me (not the chair where I scooted over to make room) as 90 lb stomping machines. Once they settle, it’s heaven. But they are goats and change positions often. I’m always half laughing and half groaning. 

They’re only 5 months old. I never want lap time to end. Did you all have it? If so, did come to an unavoidable end? And when was it too much for you?

Here’s Thistle taking my morning break with me.


----------



## K.B.

Mohawk didn't want lap time to end lol.. here's this 130# ND goat trying to sit in my lap!


----------



## K.B.

I had to find this picture! He was trying to get on my lap!


----------



## K.B.

He was a little smaller then full grown, maybe 100#


----------



## MellonFriend

I would say it ended when it got too painful. 😅 Probably around 50 lbs. I'm sorry to say it will end. An actual 90lb. goat's not something you want standing on an organ. 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aww, Mohawk is super cute!

@MellonFriend it’s already unpleasant to have a 30lb goat standing on my organs, so I would assume you’re absolutely correct! 

They’re just so fun to snuggle. It makes me sad this will end. I would say that most days, each goat gets invited to my lap once a day for a 10 minute cuddle fest. But this last week has been noticeably more uncomfortable. I’m even getting bruises. 

I have to get creative. Or I have to buy a much larger chair.


----------



## K.B.

A much larger chair! Lol and thanks


----------



## FizzyGoats

I just found a two seater outdoor recliner, complete with cup holder on Amazon. I know what I’m going to say when my husband asks what I want for my birthday. 

It’s not cheap. But goat cuddles are priceless.


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo is about 60 kilograms now and still gets lap cuddles from me. The bruises are aweful. Destiny gets cuddles from Chevani and spreads herself across Chevani's lap. She also is at 60 kilograms.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. That’s over 130 lbs per goat! That’s some painful cuddling. Why do they have to be so stinking cute? And I swear that my snuggles with them are like mini soul therapy sessions.


----------



## MellonFriend

Just remember, once you start breeding you can always make some smaller versions to be able to hold again.😆 Goat lap time just becomes seasonal then.😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

True.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> Question for you goat cuddlers out there. When did on-the-lap cuddle time end for you?


It hasn't ended here either, just took a little bit of time and consistency for us to learn what adjustments had to be made. There is a covered porch with a wooden floor built into the goat shed. (Summer season for the shade) Also a wooden platform for trimming hooves and such in the lot. (Winter season for the sunshine) When sitting on the floor of either of these 2 areas, it's an open invitation for lap time.

Began by sliding out from under and/or gently pushing away all the body parts causing the feeling of being mashed or stomped on. Once it was comfortable for me, praise words and lots of stroking. The end results are the goat laying with all 4 legs tucked under, head and neck in my lap with their bodies pressed close to mine. Having the goobers to take turns sometimes turned into a display of dominance and ending the lap invitation by standing up and leaving without anyone getting cuddled. They were able to understand the principles of one on one time, and behaving nicely while they waited.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That sounds perfect!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lap time? I call it a Goat pile...lol. Mine are in different paddocks. The bigger herds, 160 lbs +, I sit on a wooden spool and get all their heads pressing in on my lap and back.. My Buck Lightning usually presses his ribs across both my knees. He loves his back scratched. My 2nd group, with bigger Buck Thunderbolt& 8 big does...I dont sit. I stand and they press against me. I scratch alot. But each one gets a special scratching. 
My myos, i sit on a wooden spool and they.all lean on me. 
My 6 young girls..lol...are my babies. My baby goat pile. I sit on the spool, the 2 dapples jump up behind me, Tink & Smokin grab my lap..Frostie & Fritter take a side. And we all pile on the spool. Its GREAT! 😁
Bruises are a normal look for me.


----------



## Tanya

Chevani is always bruised. I have given up explaining to the school its from cuddle time. 🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

😂 Tanya, (take away the part about goats) You're "loving her and squeezing her and loving her" just a little too tightly. Gosh girl, that some serious cuddle time.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lap time? I call it a Goat pile...lol. Mine are in different paddocks. The bigger herds, 160 lbs +, I sit on a wooden spool and get all their heads pressing in on my lap and back.. My Buck Lightning usually presses his ribs across both my knees. He loves his back scratched. My 2nd group, with bigger Buck Thunderbolt& 8 big does...I dont sit. I stand and they press against me. I scratch alot. But each one gets a special scratching.
> My myos, i sit on a wooden spool and they.all lean on me.
> My 6 young girls..lol...are my babies. My baby goat pile. I sit on the spool, the 2 dapples jump up behind me, Tink & Smokin grab my lap..Frostie & Fritter take a side. And we all pile on the spool. Its GREAT!
> Bruises are a normal look for me.


Oh, goat piles sound amazing! Such a sweet description of some good goat cuddles. How fun!


Tanya said:


> Chevani is always bruised. I have given up explaining to the school its from cuddle time. 🤣


🤣 Oh no. Yeah, that’s a tough one. We went through phases where my son had a broken arm at least once a year. Once he broke his arm, got out of the cast, and broke his other arm within two weeks. The only reason I wasn’t seriously questioned by child protective services was he usually broke them at school. The boy could never tuck and roll.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

On another thread, mention was made of the concern the Lovely Ladies possibly weren't licking enough minerals. There is an expression about, "letting goats get a taste" for something different or new. The method that worked with loose minerals when the Monks were young, was to drop a few pellets of the feed on top of the loose minerals daily. You will be able to tell when they start licking them up, then stop adding a few pellets.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you! They actually just started showing more interest and nibbling some more. I think it’s because they were getting soggy so quickly. Silly me, I thought I could change out the minerals 3x’s a week. Nope. Not here. Every evening I dump what is left, clean out the bin with a paper towel so it’s nice and dry, and add just a Tbs or two of new minerals. Gah, I’m learning but it sure is a slow process. They do eat their kelp with a pinch of Herbamins added in really well though. 

Here’s another little snapshot of the girls and their boy. Just because.


----------



## K.B.

Awww


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Tanya

Such pretty goats


----------



## FizzyGoats

Petunia got herself in a pickle today. I had to climb the log pile to eventually get her free enough that she could then free herself. 

Here’s the ‘Um, Mom, something didn’t go as planned’ pic. 









The one after I climbed up and realized she was high-centered and truly stuck. 









And the ‘we’re getting there’ pic. 









Such a stinker. She never freaked out. And as I would try to figure out our next move, she’d happily munch on bark. I’d pull her to a different position and she’d spot the new, fresh bark and eat and wait there while I carefully maneuvered her without causing the logs to move.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww poor Petunia. Good thing you got her out! Those experiences are always very trust building. She probably didn't freak out 'cause she knew you were coming to her rescue!


----------



## MadHouse

Great that she didn’t freak out. It’s amazing, how smart, she was calmly waiting to be rescued.
She is so cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

She is our ‘always in trouble’ goat. She’s just in to everything. You get her out of one jam to turn around and find her in another. I’m assuming everyone has ‘that’ goat. 

About an hour after this, she came to me covered in mud and burrs. I painstakingly picked all the little burrs off her and came inside to wash my hands, walk back out and she’s pushed over chicken wire attached to an elevated planter that has daffodils. She ate a bite of the leaf. Google it, find out it’s toxic, then bring her to the barn and give her the Digestive Blend from LOH since it has activate charcoal and she only got a bite of the leaf. I’ll be watching her closely. She definitely keeps me on my toes. 

Do you both have “that” goat? Please tell me I’m not alone. Lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> Do you both have “that” goat? Please tell me I’m not alone. Lol.


Eh, I can't say that I exactly do. My pasture is extremely goat proof, though. Bella's probably the most prone to things like this, but she doesn't tend to get in too much trouble. If I turn my back on anything new I bring in, she is either on top of it, has knocked it over, or is attempting to eat it.

My buck, Cullen probably has the award for most trouble any of my goats have gotten in. One day I was outside doing chores and I hear him yelling like something is very wrong. I start yelling that I'm coming, and I run over to the buck pen and find that apparently he had rubbed the back of his scur on the rung of the gate so much that it has dug into the horn and his head is now stuck as if he was looking at the sky. I try to yank him free and he's yelling, and my heart's racing as I'm unable to pull him free. I'm thinking any minute he's going to freak out and break his neck, but the suddenly the whole scur rips off. The scur was stuck on the gate (which is still bent to this day from the incident) and Cullen was left with a bloody stump. But it all turned out okay in the end! That was probably the most bizarre thing that has ever happen to one of my goats. 😅


----------



## MadHouse

When it comes to eating things that the books say is toxic, my goats are all trying for the award. They love sneaking lilac leaves, and have shown me over and over again, that they are not falling over dead from them. They used to all try and grab a bite of milkweed in their first year, when we took them for walks on leashes. We called it “their homeopathic mouthful”.
May got her face stuck in the 4x4 inches of goat panel, when she was little. She was the smallest one, and she had to try. It was a scary couple of minutes, until I had her free. She also had to try the chicken tunnel, and then her brother copied her. Their faces when they got to the chicken coop.... it was so funny! What is this place???


----------



## Goatastic43

Yes I have “that” goat. Dottie. She’s a disaster waiting to happen. Trash? Totally on the menu! Kitty litter? Sure, why not! Shelves? Just another place to play! Tiny holes that I can only get half my body through? Yep, let’s try getting stuck in that too!

Edit: Just remembered to add. She also has a history of jumping on our neighbors roof! They have a low hanging roof in one part and she ran out of the barn. Then next thing I knew she was on the roof, leading two month old kids with her!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m laughing so hard reading these that my husband asked me what the heck was going on. So I read these to him. At least we’re not the only ones. 

I know what you mean about the heart racing. I kept thinking, if I move wrong and this log pile starts tumbling, well, you can imagine the rest of that thought. 

And picturing the goats’ faces when they got in the chicken coop, oh gosh, that was my dose of needed hilarity for the day. 

I wasn’t sure if Thistle got some too because she some jumped in the other planter, clearing the fence around it. But no upset tummies and everyone is fine. So I guess they too are trying to show me that they can have a nibble and be fine. I’m still ripping out the flowers today. I have enough to worry about that grows naturally around here. I don’t need to add to it. And little Jasmine was the only one who was no trouble yesterday. I’m sure she’ll make up for it today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Right...just 1 goat?


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## FizzyGoats

@Goatastic43, ahh, so she’s the roof goat. 🤣

@Moers kiko boars That is too funny. Especially the one walking around with a box on its head.


----------



## Goatastic43

Dottie caught in the act…


----------



## Tanya

Oh my word. I am so glad neither my two ANGELS have that in their genetics


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m laughing so hard reading these that my husband asked me what the heck was going on. So I read these to him. At least we’re not the only ones.
> 
> I know what you mean about the heart racing. I kept thinking, if I move wrong and this log pile starts tumbling, well, you can imagine the rest of that thought.
> 
> And picturing the goats’ faces when they got in the chicken coop, oh gosh, that was my dose of needed hilarity for the day.
> 
> I wasn’t sure if Thistle got some too because she some jumped in the other planter, clearing the fence around it. But no upset tummies and everyone is fine. So I guess they too are trying to show me that they can have a nibble and be fine. I’m still ripping out the flowers today. I have enough to worry about that grows naturally around here. I don’t need to add to it. And little Jasmine was the only one who was no trouble yesterday. I’m sure she’ll make up for it today.


I am glad all the adventures stayed adventures so far! Petunia must have a Guardian angel!


----------



## toth boer goats

Goats will be goats, they find trouble.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Have to count myself lucky. The Monks only tried to wear water buckets as hats, which turned out not to be stuck after all, and once freed from the head, to play keep away with each other. The buckets can't be removed any longer, at least as of this morning. They still try to yank the buckets off. Way back when, a barn type large dog house kept getting split opened repeatedly. They liked jumping up on it to play king of the mountain. Once, I went into panic mode looking for a missing goat. Turned out the stinker was sleeping underneath the top section and didn't respond to hearing his name called. Removed the dog house permanently then and there. 

The Mini Alpine will continually swipe the broom to play keep away from me, if I get careless and leave it propped up somewhere. He knows how to play fetch though and will gladly bring back a tossed object. And he just plain enjoys carrying around and dropping his empty food dish once breakfast is finished to hear the sound it makes when hitting a solid surface. He has more of a sense of adventure than the more reserved natured Nigerian(s).

Come to think about it, there is more goat, cat, and dog proofing around here than there ever was baby proofing for the grandchildren.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I know what you mean. I do more goat-proofing than I did child-proofing. It’s funny your goat likes to carry things around. So cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, we tried. 











We cut up the log pile. Now they are just on the new pile of pieces. You can see we are starting to get it chopped and stacked in the background, but that doesn’t stop them. Petunia also hopped up on the chopped and stacked logs. Goats.


----------



## Goatastic43

Why when you want to pet them, they will have nothing to do with you. Then when you go to fix or work on something, they suddenly are all over you and in the way?


----------



## toth boer goats

Because they want to help get in the way.


----------



## Tanya

But they want to learn so that tomorrow they can figure a way for you to rescue them


----------



## FizzyGoats

I made a playground for the goats today. They love it. I’m not completely done, but they are already giving it 2 hooves up.


----------



## MadHouse

I love it!! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

Great use with the spools! We use them to and they work really well! Your kiddos have already claimed it, I see!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That's awesome!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

💕


----------



## FizzyGoats

The same kind of dog bed that’s on the ground is a “bridge” between two of the spools. I drilled holes in the tops of the spools so the legs of the bed would go through and stay steady. It’s their favorite spot. I have to put some tread strips on the thin boards I used to cover the holes because it’s slick. And I need to build one more little log ladder and it’ll be complete. For now at least. 

I love that goats actually play with the things we give them to play with.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Where can those dog beds be purchased from? I need, some, ?how many, and the more times I see the type you use, the more I like them. I've been thinking they were some type of trampoline thingy until just a few minutes ago.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I ordered them from Chewy. I think they’re $20-$25. Just look for outdoor large dog bed. I believe they are the least expensive ones.


----------



## MellonFriend

The playground looks awesome! I wish I had more flat ground to do stuff like that.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Level ground is a rarity here too but at least we do have a few spots here and there. And the one large level-ish area we have is for the garden. I had to move these spools a few times to get them on just the right ground. It’s actually on slight downhill slope but I walked around on it first to make sure it was stable enough (there’s a little wobble in each one). The goats quickly followed me up and I hadn’t even covered the holes yet so I was nervous but they navigated it fine.


----------



## K.B.

FizzyGoats said:


> The same kind of dog bed that’s on the ground is a “bridge” between two of the spools. I drilled holes in the tops of the spools so the legs of the bed would go through and stay steady. It’s their favorite spot. I have to put some tread strips on the thin boards I used to cover the holes because it’s slick. And I need to build one more little log ladder and it’ll be complete. For now at least.
> 
> I love that goats actually play with the things we give them to play with.


You could use roofing tiles as well  I know I have extra laying around!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s actually on slight downhill slope but I walked around on it first to make sure it was stable enough (there’s a little wobble in each one).


Flat shaped rocks, a hand trowel to dig a trough and backfill dirt to level/plant the rock(s): would make a good, long lasting wedge to shove under the high side of those spools.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the great ideas from you all. Thank you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It had been awhile since I went through this thread, and I enjoy seeing your photos and reading about your animals' adventures!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks. I love looking at your thread too!

I can’t believe how fast they are growing. Thistle (white one) was always the tallest and heaviest and always had steady growth and weight gain but this last month, Petunia (black one) hit a spurt shot right past her in both areas. Jasmine (brown one), is still the runt but has still grown and gained a ton. It’s like they’re turning from little babies to real goats. Lol.


----------



## Goatastic43

They grow up so fast….


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

I was just went to the first post I made in thread so I could reminisce about how adorable, tiny, and fluffy my girls were. Then I saw my post about how skittish they were and didn’t like me touching them. As I was reading that a goat came galloping toward me and jumped in my lap, knocking the phone right out of my hand. Oh, how things change. Love these crazy goats. 

(I did make her get down though because they’re only allowed to hop in my lap when invited.)


----------



## K.B.

That's cute! Great that they got comfortable with you!


----------



## MadHouse

That is amazing! And did she demand to see the pictures of adorable, tiny, fluffy self?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goats seem to travel to the beat of their own drum, more so, than any other creature I've had the pleasure of interacting with. From reading yours and others' posts, and listening to the tales of turkey keepers, could be, turkeys might run a close second place.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> That is amazing! And did she demand to see the pictures of adorable, tiny, fluffy self?


 If she had, she’d probably have said, “Aw, I was so cute, and yet somehow, I’ve become even more adorable with age. Now give me all your loves and cuddles.”



NigerianNewbie said:


> Goats seem to travel to the beat of their own drum, more so, than any other creature I've had the pleasure of interacting with. From reading yours and others' posts, and listening to the tales of turkey keepers, could be, turkeys might run a close second place.


Lol. They probably do. I have one tom who can be such a pain but also a love. If I squat down, he’ll walk up to me for me to put my arm around him and pet and snuggle him. None of the other turkeys like that (don’t ask me how I know).


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do not be alarmed, I changed the title of thread since I’ve had my goats a while now. 

Anyhoo, we used a pallet and crate boards from an item shipped to us to build a little shelter for the goats for when they are shut out of the barn for the day. Obviously, if the weather is really bad, we’ll put them in their pen and they’ll have access to the barn. It’s nothing fancy but this should get them through a few rain sprinkles and some wind. All we had to buy was the plywood and roofing material.


----------



## MadHouse

Great job! It looks very sturdy. It looks like the goats are inspecting your work. 😄


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It looks great!


----------



## Tanya

Wow. That looks really good. And how do your Fizzy goats feel about it?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Looks good!! Your girls seem to agree as well! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. They did check it out after their initial suspicion of this new thing in their pasture. Of course, I crammed hay in little space to bribe them. Lol. But they seem ok with it, not thrilled yet. When the random rain spells come through, they’ll like it…or they’ll ignore it completely and run to their pen gate and scream until I let them in the barn.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Awsome little barn thing!


----------



## Goatastic43

They always gotta check out the “new toys”! Beautiful job!


----------



## MellonFriend

That looks amazing for having been made out of scraps! It will be interesting to see how they feel about it in the rain. My girls needed to be shown how to use the shelter in their alternate pasture. They opted for scream in the rain.😏


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> That looks amazing for having been made out of scraps! It will be interesting to see how they feel about it in the rain. My girls needed to be shown how to use the shelter in their alternate pasture. They opted for scream in the rain.


I have a feeling them ignoring the shelter and screaming in the rain is the likely outcome here too.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The picnic table is prime real estate around here.


----------



## Goatastic43

How do you get such good pictures!? Mine will never cooperate! I love the new thread name. My Fizzy Goats has such a ring to it!


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha! Look at that big fluffy dog with the little goaty next to him! 😄🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> How do you get such good pictures!? Mine will never cooperate! I love the new thread name. My Fizzy Goats has such a ring to it!


Thanks. And for every sort of decent picture you see here, there are about a hundred more terrible ones on my phone that I, for some reason, never delete. 



MellonFriend said:


> Haha! Look at that big fluffy dog with the little goaty next to him! 🥰


Isn’t there something so cute about a big dog and a little goat? I can’t wait until he’s full grown and we have babies on the ground. The Komondor in him will keep him a little smaller than a full Great Pyrenees would be, but it’ll still be a big size difference. How was your LGD for the first kidding season?


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> How was your LGD for the first kidding season?


They were pretty good (I have two actually). We had to keep an eye on them just because they were a bit overly interested, but they got used to the new additions quickly. I must admit my anatolians don't guard the goats in the way typical LGDs do. We got them a few months before the goats as more of property protection dogs as a whole than animal protectors, so they aren't really bonded to the goats and they spend most of their day outside the goat pens. They are still trustworthy with them, but the relationship isn't really firm. 🙂


----------



## MadHouse

That is such a precious picture! I think Archer is telling us , HE is a fizzy goat too! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> They were pretty good (I have two actually). We had to keep an eye on them just because they were a bit overly interested, but they got used to the new additions quickly. I must admit my anatolians don't guard the goats in the way typical LGDs do. We got them a few months before the goats as more of property protection dogs as a whole than animal protectors, so they aren't really bonded to the goats and they spend most of their day outside the goat pens. They are still trustworthy with them, but the relationship isn't really firm.


That works too! Trustworthy and protective are really all I care about. The bonding is just the cherry on top but not necessary to be an amazing guardian. 

All my animals are out together during the day and I hope someday he’ll also protect the turkeys and chickens from predators (including aerial) but I know he won’t bond with them. 



MadHouse said:


> That is such a precious picture! I think Archer is telling us , HE is a fizzy goat too! 🥰


Lol, I think so! He sure tries anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats

They look cute and very happy.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, pretty, happy goaties and big fluffy dog!! Looks like they all belong together. 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Someone wants to “share” my drink. 










As soon as we rolled this long lead up, Jazzy got to work. 










Went out to check game cameras and took a breather in the shelter of a very old tree.


----------



## Goats Rock

Cool! Nice old tree!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Your goaties are so sweet, lending a helping hand!
That tree looks very cozy!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures!
The goaties are soo cute (and helpful)!
We wanted to know what kind of tree that is. It is huge (especially compared to what we have here).


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, how adorable. What an awesome looking tree!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm going to guess that tree is an oak? Does my bark ID fail me? That looks absolutely ginormous.

Love Thistle trying to sneak the lid off to see what you've got in there. 😆


----------



## DDFN

Love the pictures but clearly that was her drink she was just letting you hold it for her.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goats Rock said:


> Cool! Nice old tree!


 Aw, thanks. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Your goaties are so sweet, lending a helping hand!
> That tree looks very cozy!


Yes, they are so helpful. Lol. 



MadHouse said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures!
> The goaties are soo cute (and helpful)!
> We wanted to know what kind of tree that is. It is huge (especially compared to what we have here).


 I’m the worst at identifying them, but my husband says it’s a sweet gum tree. We have quite a few around here. 



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, how adorable. What an awesome looking tree!!


Thanks. I’m weirdly obsessed with finding unusual trees in the woods. It’s sort of a hobby. 



MellonFriend said:


> I'm going to guess that tree is an oak? Does my bark ID fail me? That looks absolutely ginormous.
> 
> Love Thistle trying to sneak the lid off to see what you've got in there.


Thistle is the goat that wants anything you have. She wants to know what it is and if she can eat it. 

And that was my guess too and the bark is very similar. My husband said the only reason he knows it was a gum tree is because way up (well out of frame) there were gum balls (very distinctive looking things) still hangin in the branches. I guess I didn’t look up far enough. I was having too much fun at the base of it. 



DDFN said:


> Love the pictures but clearly that was her drink she was just letting you hold it for her.


Lol. She would completely agree with this.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m the worst at identifying them, but my husband says it’s a sweet gum tree. We have quite a few around here.


Wow, that would be the largest sweet gum I have ever seen! Goodness!


----------



## Goatastic43

What fun, great photos! I like your Titans shirt. Go Titans!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

So this obviously isn’t a goat but I have to give a shout out to this little gal today. Any time we have a huge drop in temps or flooding rain (we had both) the mice try to get in. Lola caught three mice last night and is working hard (and having fun) keeping our house rodent free. 

She looks all sweet cuddled up to her stuffed horse toy but don’t let that fool you. She’s a huntress.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a great picture! She is adorable but also looks like she is contemplating her next move😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Yes, she is always plotting something.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What a great cat! We have two little cats that hang around the house, and they will catch anything from rabbits on down. If they aren't hungry enough to eat it, they will leave the offerings scattered across the porch for us to find.


----------



## MadHouse

So cute, how she is holding the stuffie!
Great job catching all those mice, Lola!


----------



## finn's pygmy's

they are so adorable!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

FizzyGoats said:


> We made the 7.5 hr round trip and have our little doelings home! We weighed them and gave them some probiotics then they promptly began to avoid us. We were expecting this. I’ve been just sitting in the barn with them as they figure out their new place. They are soooo fun to watch and now come near me. They don’t want me touch them, but if I leave the barn, the little black and white one calls for me. I’ve never had a goat call for me. So many firsts!
> 
> Anyway, I’m just excited to finally have my first goats. They are 10 week old ND.
> (White one is Thistle, Black one is Petunia, and brown one is Jasmine)
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be bugging everyone even more with questions now that I have them. Thank you for being patient and helpful and helping me get ready for these lovely ladies.
> View attachment 208289


This will be my story in 7 or 8 months. Thank you for sharing it so I can live vicariously through you. Lol
They are beautiful and their names are adorable. I especially like Thistle’s name.


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe she’s so cute! You can see it in her eyes, she’s definitely a huntress!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that this save drafts, I was replying the other day when someone cut the under ground fiber optics for our internet. That is my only source of communication out here, so I was out of touch for a few days. I guess it took them a while to figure out who cut it where and then repair it. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What a great cat! We have two little cats that hang around the house, and they will catch anything from rabbits on down. If they aren't hungry enough to eat it, they will leave the offerings scattered across the porch for us to find.


My cats never eat them. Too well fed and spoiled. They kill it quickly, play with the carcass for bit, then leave it as offerings. I’m sure she’s the one who once left a dead mouse on my pillow while I was sleeping. I sleep with my bedroom door shut now. 



MadHouse said:


> So cute, how she is holding the stuffie!
> Great job catching all those mice, Lola!


 She carries that thing around with her. It’s so funny!



finn'spygmygoats said:


> they are so adorable!


 Thanks!



Chanceosunshine said:


> This will be my story in 7 or 8 months. Thank you for sharing it so I can live vicariously through you. Lol
> They are beautiful and their names are adorable. I especially like Thistle’s name.


 I am excited for you! It’s so much fun. I tend to worry and stress a lot, but the goat family here helps me figure it all out. And I did the same thing as you, I joined before I had them and learned all I could. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Awe she’s so cute! You can see it in her eyes, she’s definitely a huntress!


 Lol, for sure. She’s a little feisty sometimes. 



toth boer goats said:


> Cute.


 Thanks!

Well, we had a little bit of snow fall. This is the goats and Archer’s first time seeing it. Archer (my LGD pup) loved it. He tried to catch falling snow in his mouth and was cracking me up. I couldn’t even get the girls out in the measly little amount of snow until today when some had melted. They are not fans. The turkeys weren’t big fans either, which surprised me. The chickens weren’t phased in the slightest and were out in it all day. We didn’t get much.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! A mouse on your pillow would be an...interesting gift. How generous of your cat to share. 
I love the snowy pics! Archer looks right at home.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse

I love all the pictures 🥰, but especially the one where Benji is trying to figure out what Archer is so excited about, that he has to roll in it!


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> I love all the pictures 🥰, but especially the one where Benji is trying to figure out what Archer is so excited about, that he has to roll in it!


Haha, that’s my favorite one. Benji is very confused why Archer loves the cold and snow.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well that bit of snow melted and then it snowed again. The girls stayed inside until the late afternoon when they probably went a bit stir crazy and decided to brave the snow. 


There’s not much to forage, but there are still some goodies to be found. 











Archer watching his girls. 












The whole crew (at least all the ones who came out yesterday). 











The sunrise this morning. Got this picture as I was hauling buckets of warm water out to the animals because the barn pipes are frozen.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a beautiful sunrise! Archer just about blends in with the snow


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Wonderful photos! That sunrise is just gorgeous!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, your goats are brave!! It bet Archer was so happy to be out there. He looks so cute, watching them lying down! 🥰 
Beautiful pictures, and that sunrise is just gorgeous! (You are brave too, baring your fingers to the elements to take a picture!).


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rancho Draco said:


> What a beautiful sunrise! Archer just about blends in with the snow


 And he loves it. He better enjoy it while it lasts. TN isn’t known for our snow. Lol. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Wonderful photos! That sunrise is just gorgeous!


Thanks. I love when the world around us is so beautiful it stops our hustle and bustle and reminds us to enjoy the moment. Now if only I had your eye for photography.  



MadHouse said:


> Wow, your goats are brave!! It bet Archer was so happy to be out there. He looks so cute, watching them lying down! 🥰
> Beautiful pictures, and that sunrise is just gorgeous! (You are brave too, baring your fingers to the elements to take a picture!).


 Thanks though my fingers are always bare. I don’t have winter gloves, so I’m out there digging ice out of buckets and working with my frozen hands like a complete dolt. And we southerner freeze at least 40 degrees higher than you northerners. Lol. This morning, my hand was actually stuck to the water bucket handle when I was trying to put it down in the barn. Made me laugh because it’s such a “me” situation to get in to.


----------



## MadHouse

Well, I think you are a lot tougher than you thought then! 😆 
Just don’t lick the bucket handles!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh dear! I've had my fingers get stuck to things in this latest cold snap, too. Even though I do have good gloves, I always have to be taking them off to do something that requires more precision.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> Well, I think you are a lot tougher than you thought then!
> Just don’t lick the bucket handles!


🤣 I’m making no promises. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh dear! I've had my fingers get stuck to things in this latest cold snap, too. Even though I do have good gloves, I always have to be taking them off to do something that requires more precision.


That’s why I don’t bother. I’m always taking off gloves when I do wear them and either goats or dogs take off with them or I lose them. And that’s also why I no longer have any. I’ve lost them all.


----------



## FizzyGoats

We went from pretty snow to standing water and mud in a day. On top of the snowmelt, we’ve been bombarded with an inch and a half of rain. And it’s supposed to drop to freezing again tonight, so I’ll be going from snow boots, to waders, to ice skates in a matter of days. 


This is either a tiny pond or a big puddle. Word choice is up to you. Unfortunately our actual pond is overflowing and water has breached the lower banks. Luckily, the lower banks drain into an area that we don’t currently use for anything. 












This is a little creek where we don’t normally have one (but again, are used to it when it rains heavily). 










I will spare you the pictures of all the mud. 



We are supposed to have four dry days in a row starting tomorrow. I’m crossing my fingers and goats are crossing their hooves that the forecast is correct.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh boy! Hope you are able to dry out soon!


----------



## BarnOwl

We are getting a ton of rain too. :-/ I keep waiting for it to slow down before I go check the animals....but I'm about to resign myself to getting wet. 

Your property is beautiful!--even in the rain!


----------



## MadHouse

That is a lot of water! I hope they are right about dry days coming up.


----------



## DDFN

Cute snow pics of the goats . How do you all get yours out in it lol mine act like the ground is lava and they will be eaten alive.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh boy! Hope you are able to dry out soon!


 Me too. And I wouldn’t mind if we stop alternating between pouring rain and then freezing night either.  I was slipping all over the ice this morning trying to do my chores. I’m sure I looked ridiculous. 



BarnOwl said:


> We are getting a ton of rain too. :-/ I keep waiting for it to slow down before I go check the animals....but I'm about to resign myself to getting wet.
> 
> Your property is beautiful!--even in the rain!


 Aw, thanks. And it seems I have the worst timing in feeding and checking animals. I always wait from when it goes from a steady rain to a torrential downpour to step outside. So I know how you feel. 



MadHouse said:


> That is a lot of water! I hope they are right about dry days coming up.


Me too! So far, it’s still forecasted to be dry, so hoping for the best. 



DDFN said:


> Cute snow pics of the goats . How do you all get yours out in it lol mine act like the ground is lava and they will be eaten alive.


I didn’t think mine would come out. I had their barn door and their pen gate open all day. I was outside working for hours and then they just showed up about an hour before it was time to put them up for the evening. But at least they learned snow isn’t the apocalyptic event they first believed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Be careful out there!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Today it’s 30 degrees F and sunny. The animals aren’t complaining. But look who thinks it’s a little toasty and is lounging in the shade. Archer is not going to be thrilled about summer. 











Morning sun. 











Tree climbing for beginners.


----------



## BarnOwl

Lovely pictures, as always.  The sunset is beautiful. My 6-year-old calls that a tomato sky.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I love the photos!


----------



## MellonFriend

Beautiful picture that middle one. Look at all that wide open space!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, you're girls are getting so big!! You sure do have a beautiful tomato sky! 😊


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous pictures! Everyone looks so happy!
Hopefully Archer will have a lighter coat in the summer.


----------



## FizzyGoats

BarnOwl said:


> Lovely pictures, as always.  The sunset is beautiful. My 6-year-old calls that a tomato sky.


 And that is what I will call it from this day forward.  Love that description. 




Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love the photos!


Aw, thanks. 




MellonFriend said:


> Beautiful picture that middle one. Look at all that wide open space!


Thanks. That’s our only wide open space and we worked really hard clearing it, so it’s so nice when it’s noticed.  



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww, you're girls are getting so big!! You sure do have a beautiful tomato sky!


Right? They aren’t looking like babies anymore. Just in the last few weeks, they’ve started looking like adults. So sad. And happy. 



MadHouse said:


> Gorgeous pictures! Everyone looks so happy!
> Hopefully Archer will have a lighter coat in the summer.


Thanks. I hope so. He has a weird coat, being a half corded and half fluffy dog. It’ll be interesting. I’m sure he’ll pretty much live in the pond when it’s hot.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww beautiful pictures! ️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love seeing pics of your girls!


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Death naps and double rainbows.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What a gorgeous rainbow!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! 

I think that's probably the most convincing death nap I've ever seen.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It's a dramatic death nap!


----------



## Goatastic43

Too cute!  Beautiful rainbow!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow 😯


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What a gorgeous rainbow!


 It was so bright. I wish I could have captured that in the photo. Still pretty though. 



Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I think that's probably the most convincing death nap I've ever seen.


If she hadn’t twitched a leg when I was in my sprint to go check her, I wouldn’t have stopped to take this pic. Lol. She had me going. After I got the photo, I shoved her further on the well house so her head wasn’t hanging over. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> It's a dramatic death nap!


 She’s a dramatic girl. This is also the one who pretends to spook at the dog on occasion and then cuddles up with him to sleep. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Too cute!  Beautiful rainbow!


 Thanks!



toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow


 Haha, funny enough the rainbow and the goat both made me say that same phrase, just using a very different tone for each event.


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## luvmyherd

Just caught up on your adventure. Sounds like you all are doing great. Awesome pictures.
_Death Naps_ used to freak me out. They still can but not as bad as they used to.
Once I saw my buck lying dead in his pen. I ran around the barn, phone in hand calling my husband. When I got around to him he was just standing there chewing his cud. Silly goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

luvmyherd said:


> Just caught up on your adventure. Sounds like you all are doing great. Awesome pictures.
> _Death Naps_ used to freak me out. They still can but not as bad as they used to.
> Once I saw my buck lying dead in his pen. I ran around the barn, phone in hand calling my husband. When I got around to him he was just standing there chewing his cud. Silly goats.


Death naps are so rude. A real test to our heart health, for sure. Goats really are silly little beasts.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh I know, awful goats to scare us like that.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The girls have a new boyfriend. He has blonde hair and blue eyes and a little beard. He’s 6 months old. And he is impossible to take pictures of because he won’t give you enough space and won’t stand still. 

His registered name is going to be SugarCreek Haven Crown Champ, but we just call him Champ. We’ll be looking for a buddy for him soon. We built an addition to the barn for him and made a little doorway and stall for him into the main part of the barn. I thought he’d stay in that little stall most the time but he likes his barn area a lot. I took a few pics of his barn but couldn’t get any of him in it because he is so cuddly and bouncy and it was dark. 

I’ll try to get better pictures of him but we’re in a tornado warning and a bad lightning storm, so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MellonFriend

He's so adorable! His home looks absolutely lovely! What does Archer think of the new addition? 

I hope the tornado warning and storm goes by uneventfully!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Archer likes him. He just keeps trying to figure out how to let the goat out. So let’s hope he doesn’t get it. Archer did figure out how to open the other stall door when the girls accidentally got stuck in there. Benji, my farm dog, is obsessed with the new goat and wants to be BFFs. 

I used your feed bag idea for his hay feeder. It was so easy and works great! So thank you for that.


----------



## toth boer goats

He is cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco

He's adorable! I love his living quarters as well.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> Archer did figure out how to open the other stall door when the girls accidentally got stuck in there


That's a smart dog right there! 😲 Wow. 😍 

Glad to have helped with the hay bag!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! So happy you got him! His new home looks amazing!


----------



## Goatastic43

He sure is handsome! I love your barn set up!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The barn set up was definitely a hurried design but it worked out, thank goodness. 

He is the sweetest little guy. I can’t get over how friendly he is and how relaxed he is compared to how skittish and miserable my girls seemed when I first brought them home, and they all had each other. He’s never been around dogs yet is curious and interested when Archer stands there to say hi. He doesn’t seem upset by the constant storm and didn’t even get scared when Archer barked. He seems way more relaxed than the girls in general. Is this a normal buck thing? Or is he just a chill little dude?

And the girls are content to pretend he’s not even there. I’m sure their tune will change when they go back in heat. Lol. 

I did get a few more pics when my husband was out in the barn with me so he was dividing his attention.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow! You did an amazing job with Champ’s barn/stall! Especially considering you only had a couple of days to do it! It looks like a fancy hotel room!
He looks excited to be there. I am so happy to hear the dogs are so welcoming.
He is a cutie!


----------



## MadHouse

🥰 What a sweet guy!!!
Thanks for all the pics!
My buck is way more relaxed than the girls. And more confident and independent. Maybe it’s a buck thing.


----------



## BarnOwl

Congratulations! He is such a handsome fella, and your set up looks amazing! I'm jealous (lol). 
I just ordered a bunch of fence materials to make our buck fence, should be delivered tomorrow. I've never made a fence before, and I'm not a builder (so yikes). Luckily I only have to build 1 side and the rest is existing fence. Right now the boys are just in the "nursery pen" at night and loose in our backyard during the day.

Champ looks so happy in his new home. He seems like he will be a great herdsire!


----------



## MellonFriend

I love his barrel bed! Your set up really looks outstanding. 

I have one very skittish buck and another who is very outgoing, but they were both shy when they first came here. I think it has a lot to do with how they were raised and their own personalities.


----------



## luvmyherd

What a little doll! And such a nice enclosure. I love it when they're new and spotless. 
Our little buck has warmed up faster than the girls.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@MadHouse. Thank you for the compliment and for putting up with all my complaining when I was building it.  Plus I stole the idea of the clear divider from your set up. 

@BarnOwl, I bet you’ll do great with the fence. What type are you putting up? I’m not a builder either but my husband is and I’ve learned a lot from him over the years. But don’t tell him that.  I couldn’t have gotten this done if he wasn’t home. How old are your boys now?

@MellonFriend, thank you. So maybe it’s a mix of being a buck and a personality thing. He comes from a sizable herd so I’m really surprised how well he’s adjusting. 

@luvmyherd it’s already no longer new and shiny. I asked him to only potty in one spot while I was cleaning his enclosure today. He did not comply. Lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He's so cute! And your setup does look nice. I'm glad he's settling in so well for you!


----------



## BarnOwl

FizzyGoats said:


> @BarnOwl, I bet you’ll do great with the fence. What type are you putting up? I’m not a builder either but my husband is and I’ve learned a lot from him over the years. But don’t tell him that.  I couldn’t have gotten this done if he wasn’t home. How old are your boys now?


The plan is to use three sides of existing chain link fence that is part of the dogs' field (sorry dogs) and enclose the open side with cattle panels. My hope is that the sturdiness of the professional fence will make up for whatever building prowess I lack, lol. My boys are 12 and 13 weeks old already. They still act like babies though, and the girls are not interested.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, what a fun age. They are still sweet babies. Are they interested in the girls? Or is the disinterest mutual? Cattle panel is easy once you figure out a few tricks to it. That’s what we use for all our cross fencing. It’s sturdy and can be moved later if needed. We put up cattle panel for the buck fence and lined the bottom with a few feet of hardware cloth to keep them from fence breeding because the girls have access to that fence line. It sounds like you have a great plan. I can’t wait to see it when you’re done.


----------



## BarnOwl

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, what a fun age. They are still sweet babies. Are they interested in the girls? Or is the disinterest mutual? Cattle panel is easy once you figure out a few tricks to it. That’s what we use for all our cross fencing. It’s sturdy and can be moved later if needed. We put up cattle panel for the buck fence and lined the bottom with a few feet of hardware cloth to keep them from fence breeding because the girls have access to that fence line. It sounds like you have a great plan. I can’t wait to see it when you’re done.


The disinterest seems to be mutual, haha. So far the boys are not as...er,...precocious as I had imagined they might be...which is a good thing as I don't want to try breeding until the fall (unless I make an exception for the bigger doe). Have your girls met Champ yet?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m my experience male animals are more laid back. Some are more chill than others though.


----------



## toth boer goats

He is very cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

BarnOwl said:


> The disinterest seems to be mutual, haha. So far the boys are not as...er,...precocious as I had imagined they might be...which is a good thing as I don't want to try breeding until the fall (unless I make an exception for the bigger doe). Have your girls met Champ yet?


Well that’s good. Hopefully the disinterest stays until you have it the way you want it. They’ve sort of met. Our electric fence charger quit working and we had to send it back, so there is one small area they can meet through the fence. Not what I planned and not ideal for quarantine but it is what it is now. Only Thistle, my white one, seems interested in being friends. He of course wants to be friends with them, but no romance behavior as of yet. My dogs are way more interested and so want him with the others. My farm dog snuck in with me for a bit when I was doing chores and the goat just stayed glued to my side. He is only interested in the dogs if there’s a fence between them. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m my experience male animals are more laid back. Some are more chill than others though.


 He wasn’t as chill today. He was into everything, wanted to nibble everything, and constantly under my feet. Lol. But he’s still relaxed and doesn’t seem too stressed, so that’s good. 



toth boer goats said:


> He is very cute.


Thanks. 

I think he’s a bit mineral deficient. I put the same amount of minerals in his dish that I put out for all three of my girls and it lasts weeks. He ate it all in one night. I refilled it and gave him a little selenium/vit E gel (he’s not a fan), am adding a bit of wheat germ oil to his food, and supplementing a small amount of zinc. He has thin hair around his eyes and ears and a bit of an off-to-the-side tail. I likely won’t give him more selenium for a while but I’ll keep up the small (15mg) dose of zinc for 4-5 days then go to a few times a week and see if that does it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## FizzyGoats

At this point, I feel like I know just enough about goat health and nutrition to be dangerous, so I attempt to take the more cautious approach. 

Champ has slowed way down on his mineral consumption and has decided he no longer likes garlic. He liked it the first day. However, I can sprinkle LOH on his food and he’ll eat it where as my spoiled girls will snub it and walk away. Then the LGD eats it. At least it’s not harmful to him. 

We’re in the middle of a 48 hr freezing rain storm. Everything is covered in ice and looks really beautiful. It’s a pain but a very pretty one. And the weather is keeping the crew around the barn and helping the little guy not feel so lonely, which means more inside relaxing time for me. 

Here is a pic from my barn cam. I should have taken one when all the chickens meandered in for a visit.


----------



## MadHouse

That’s great you can watch goat (and chicken) TV during your beautiful ice storm.
It looks like a great set up, with all the goats being able to see each other! And you being able to see them!
Your barn always looks so clean!

I love the big white fuzzball.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Archer looks like he is separating the two groups for you. Champ is so interested in the doelings, like "Hey everyone, I'm over here. Come on over and visit." Bless his little goat heart, he is standing on the step-up log, neck stretched all the way out to get the best view possible. He impresses me as being such a sociable young man from reading your posts and even more so from seeing this picture. You're so fortunate he's simply lovely both inside and out.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> That’s great you can watch goat (and chicken) TV during your beautiful ice storm.
> It looks like a great set up, with all the goats being able to see each other! And you being able to see them!
> Your barn always looks so clean!
> 
> I love the big white fuzzball.


The barn channel is the best TV. It’s really fun when the chickens are hanging out in there. And I’m glad my barn looks clean. It must be a trick of the camera. Haha. I feel like I’m out there sweeping up goat poop all the time yet every time I walk in the barn, it looks like I haven’t cleaned it in months. 




NigerianNewbie said:


> Archer looks like he is separating the two groups for you. Champ is so interested in the doelings, like "Hey everyone, I'm over here. Come on over and visit." Bless his little goat heart, he is standing on the step-up log, neck stretched all the way out to get the best view possible. He impresses me as being such a sociable young man from reading your posts and even more so from seeing this picture. You're so fortunate he's simply lovely both inside and out.


Archer is often in between them. Even when the girls wander outside and Champ wanders outside to his pen, Archer rests between them. I think he’s trying to figure out how to watch everyone at the same time. And Champ is the sweetest guy. He and the girls take turns on who is standing in the divider and looking over but they never do it at the same time. And thank you. I do feel fortunate to have added him to the herd. I think he’s such a great fit.


----------



## MellonFriend

Goat TV must be awesome to have! It looks so nice and bright in there. Is that the camera, or is that just what the lighting is like in there? Also is that sand on the floor of their barn?


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Goat TV must be awesome to have! It looks so nice and bright in there. Is that the camera, or is that just what the lighting is like in there? Also is that sand on the floor of their barn?


It’s fairly bright in there, when the sun peeks through anyway. Today I accidentally left the light on half the day. That happens sometimes when I start morning chores in the dark and finish when it’s light out. It’s just a natural dirt floor, so floorless, I guess. And I’d go crazy without my barn cams. I have two in there to cover both sides, and I just ordered another for the boy’s side.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s just a natural dirt floor, so floorless, I guess.


Ahh okay. I thought maybe you took another page out of Madhouse's book. 😉

I really wish I could figure out a way to get cameras in my barn, but with no electricity or internet, I just haven't figured out a way to manage it.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I steal a lot of pages from a lot of books around here. 

[mention]MellonFriend [/mention] Is your barn close enough that you could use a base station for internet? The camera I just ordered for the buck side is battery operated and has no wires, just needs a base station for the internet. It was also cheaper and meant for being out in the weather, unlike my current cameras. If we like it, we’re going to order more cameras for it and switch to that system. It is the Wyze outdoor camera and the price was quite reasonable. Not sure if that might work for you.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm not sure if my barn is too far for that. I'll have to look into Wyze. Thanks for the suggestion! 🙂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Champ made some unexpected friends today. His pen borders the extra toms’ pen, so I made it so he can go in and out. I didn’t expect him to care about hanging with them but he seemed to like hanging out with them and they appeared happy to have the company. I guess they are the lonely boys club now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's hilarious! Those toms are twice his size


----------



## MadHouse

That’s great that they get along! He is a brave goat! I love it!
Beautiful pictures! 😻


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rancho Draco said:


> That's hilarious! Those toms are twice his size


 Right?! Luckily the toms are pretty chill with other animals. They followed him everywhere. 



MadHouse said:


> That’s great that they get along! He is a brave goat! I love it!
> Beautiful pictures!


I thought he’d be scared of the turkeys because the only other animals he ever saw at his original farm were other goats. But he walks among those giant turkeys like they’ve lived together forever.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Haha!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That's too cute! I love that they're getting along!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

We’ve had amazing weather the last few days. The girls have been enjoying finding half sprouted tree nuts. Archer had his first vet visit. He is not a fan. He didn’t mind the vet, just the car ride and the building (he is only used to a barn so it was very weird). And Champ is often on the halter with me while I do various chores. Even helped with some branch clean up.


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, Champ is so cute!! And so is Archer, even though he was having a hard time.
So good to hear the animals are having so much fun in the sun!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! Poor Archie! On his behalf, I’m sure extra treats are in order lol! 

Champ is gorgeous with his all white!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Bucks are so weird. Just when I thought I was getting used to goats, I add a boy and the game changes.


----------



## MellonFriend

I see you've met the buck lip in person. 😂


----------



## MadHouse

So funny! 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, the buck lip is quite amusing. He is a character.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I was so nervous this morning. I had to give my goats their annual CD T shots. I haven’t given a shot in years and usually only IM to horses, which seemed way less scary to me. I spent hours reading here and all over the web, rewatching videos, rereading posts and articles. They all made it seem so suspiciously simple. 

I was shaking as I got all the doses drawn up and ready. Stabbed myself in the finger with a needle and bled like crazy because my blood doesn’t like to clot. So it looked like a medical mishap before I ever touched a goat. 

Then I called each goat to the stand one by one. And it was easy. My goats didn’t really care. I’ve practiced for months tenting their skin and pinching them a bit, hoping to prep them for an injection. Obviously, I haven’t had Champ for months, but he was just as easy so I don’t think I needed all the build up. Lol. 

Phew, that is now done and I think I’ll feel better about any sub q shots I need to do in the future.


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Great job!!!
Now you can give yourself a treat!! 😀


----------



## MellonFriend

That's awesome. Giving injections is really not all that bad once you get used to it. I've never done an IM injection, so I think I'd feel the same way about doing that. 😬


----------



## FizzyGoats

I have to go shopping, so maybe I will get a treat. 

Yeah, that was easier than I thought. I will be really nervous again when it comes time for an IM injection. Or drawing blood. I’m having my vet come out and draw blood Monday on everyone, and I’m hoping he won’t be in a hurry and can give me a lesson on it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve only done IM injections. This was just a few moths ago when I had to give Heidi an antibiotic. Other than that I’ve never given any other shots. I think I’d be scared to try Sub-Q now.


----------



## ksalvagno

SubQ is so much easier than IM.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive given shots for years, I still detest it. Sorry. Its just so barbaric. Lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I don’t like giving shots either and my goats hate it too. Can’t blame them.
However, if we don’t give them certain shots, can mean life or death.


----------



## Goatastic43

Awesome job! It can be super scary at first. I watch at least 5 video each time a give a shot lol. I remember the first time I gave a baby a shot I cried for 5 minutes after because the baby scream. Once you get the hang of it, it’s pretty easy though!


----------



## MadHouse

ksalvagno said:


> SubQ is so much easier than IM.


I find the exact opposite.


----------



## luvmyherd

💉 💉are my husband's domain.😼


----------



## FizzyGoats

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve only done IM injections. This was just a few moths ago when I had to give Heidi an antibiotic. Other than that I’ve never given any other shots. I think I’d be scared to try Sub-Q now.





ksalvagno said:


> SubQ is so much easier than IM.





MadHouse said:


> I find the exact opposite.


It’s funny how different people prefer different methods. I haven’t had to do IM for a goat yet. For horses, super easy. It seems like it would be way harder on a goat. And sub q seemed fairly easy. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Ive given shots for years, I still detest it. Sorry. Its just so barbaric. Lol lol


It does seem mean. Mine acted like they didn’t notice it though. So all my worry was for nothing. 



toth boer goats said:


> I don’t like giving shots either and my goats hate it too. Can’t blame them.
> However, if we don’t give them certain shots, can mean life or death.


 Yes, it is definitely the much lesser of two evils. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Awesome job! It can be super scary at first. I watch at least 5 video each time a give a shot lol. I remember the first time I gave a baby a shot I cried for 5 minutes after because the baby scream. Once you get the hang of it, it’s pretty easy though!


 That sounds like me. I watched so many videos and I’ll likely do the same next time I have to do it. And giving babies shots will be a whole new ball game. I hope there’s videos on that too. Lol. I can’t imagine how bad I’ll feel to give little ones their shots. 



luvmyherd said:


> are my husband's domain.


 My husband happens to be home now so I made him come out with me in case I needed help. He mainly drank coffee and pet the goats. Lol. I did need him when I had to trim the buck’s scur. That was a two person job even with the head stanchion.


----------



## Goatastic43

Blue Cactus Dairy Goats has some very helpful videos about giving babies shots!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I officially have a clean tested herd. I am not surprised as they all came from tested herds, but it’s nice to be able to say they tested negative for CL, CAE, Johne’s, and Q fever. 

Champ is fitting right in. He sleeps in his little addition and stall area but is with the girls (apron on of course) from about 7 a.m. to 8 p.m.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww look at that happy little family! 🥰 Is it just me or has Archer gotten bigger? He looks huge! Always great to know the herd tests clean!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Congratulations FizzyGoats!  Archer will be able to give baby Carter "pony" rides before much longer, he has grown quite a lot. I would like to know which of the two dogs got to claim the limb, or did one of the goats take it from the both of them?


----------



## luvmyherd

Always love checking out your fizzy goats. Such a good feeling knowing they are clean.


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! That’s great to hear!
I love your caprine and canine family. It is amazing how easily Champ fits in. It just feels and looks so harmonious.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I always love the things you share! And congrats on the good test results!


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations on getting a clean verification! I just love Champ’s curls! He’s so cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Aww look at that happy little family!  Is it just me or has Archer gotten bigger? He looks huge! Always great to know the herd tests clean!


He is huge! When I took him to vet a bit ago, he weighed about 120lbs and in those few weeks, I think he’s grown even more. Benji is a big dog and Archer makes him look small. Lol. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations FizzyGoats!  Archer will be able to give baby Carter "pony" rides before much longer, he has grown quite a lot. I would like to know which of the two dogs got to claim the limb, or did one of the goats take it from the both of them?


We’ll have to make an Archer saddle. Lol. 
We were doing a perimeter walk at the time. They had to drop the stick when they got to a pinch point. Archer was the last to let go and pretty sad about. 












luvmyherd said:


> Always love checking out your fizzy goats. Such a good feeling knowing they are clean.


 It is nice and it’s nice to have that tucked away in my records for when we sell kids in the future. 



MadHouse said:


> Yay! That’s great to hear!
> I love your caprine and canine family. It is amazing how easily Champ fits in. It just feels and looks so harmonious.


He did fit in amazingly well. It went much smoother than I assumed it would. And most of the time, it’s pretty harmonious. 


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I always love the things you share! And congrats on the good test results!


 If I had your eye for photography, I’d share a lot more. Lol. And thank you. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Congratulations on getting a clean verification! I just love Champ’s curls! He’s so cute!


 Aw, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats and what a good looking herd.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Taking a nice little break from chores today.


----------



## MadHouse

Aaaawww! Wonderful life!


----------



## MellonFriend

Nothing like sunning with the herd. 🥰🌞


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Being "one" with the herd. Nice. Umm, Fizzy, are you also making cud mid afternoon?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I didn’t manage to make any cud, but I definitely am learning the ways of lounging around in the sun.  The goats are great teachers.


----------



## toth boer goats

How comfortable looking. Love it.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> Taking a nice little break from chores today.
> 
> View attachment 227046


Utter trust


----------



## luvmyherd

You do realize it's pictures like that that make people call this The "Simple" Life??!!??


















Love it!


----------



## Tanya

Oh but goating is the simple life. An escape from humaning and envied by all sapians


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What a wonderful photo! You all look so content together.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It is the simple life. I love it! I just hope people don’t confuse simple with easy. As you all know, these moments are earned by hours of hard work, worrying, lots of sweat, and plenty of tears. We earn our goat cuddles.


----------



## MellonFriend

So true! Simple definitely does not equal easy.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Very well said, Fizzy. I love seeing your pictures. Archer is really big! And Champ is a cutie. Of course the girls are too!  That picture of you and your fizzy goats sure is a good one!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Just some more pics of day to day life. Benji is there too, he’s just always standing right beside me when I take pictures. I guess he’s been feeling camera shy.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Just some more pics of day to day life. Benji is there too, he’s just always standing right beside me when I take pictures. I guess he’s been feeling camera shy.
> View attachment 227587
> 
> View attachment 227588
> 
> View attachment 227589
> 
> View attachment 227590
> 
> View attachment 227591


I love it! They look so peaceful and happy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! I love seeing your fizzy goats! Remind me again what your does’ names are? Aren’t they all named after flowers? Isn’t the black and white one Petunia?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice pictures! All the goats look Great!


----------



## MadHouse

I L🧡VE all the pictures!!! So peaceful and fun!
Archer is just such a huge cuddly looking goat herd, taking his charges around. 💕 
All the goats look great!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feira426

Aw, what great pictures! You all look so happy. ❤


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! 

How’s it going with Champ and his buck apron? Does he mind it? Do you have to separate him when the girls go into heat so he doesn’t terrorize them lol?


----------



## MellonFriend

Ahh picnic tables are always a favorite of one of my LGDs. 😊 Love the pictures!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I absolutely adore all the pictures of your fizzy goats and dogs! And that picture of Archer and Champ both resting on the dog bed is so cute. 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

I showed the pictures to my mom and she's wondering if Archer requires any kind of grooming with the way his coat is? Does he need regular brushing?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love it! They look so peaceful and happy!


 They are a pretty content group and easy to please, thank goodness. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! I love seeing your fizzy goats! Remind me again what your does’ names are? Aren’t they all named after flowers? Isn’t the black and white one Petunia?


 Good memory! Yes, the black and white one is Petunia, she’s herd queen. The white one is Thistle (we call her Thistle the missile because she’s fast and can launch herself up and over almost anything, lol), the little brown one is Jasmine, she’s the spoiled runt, even spoiled by the other goats and dogs. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice pictures! All the goats look Great!


 Thanks so much! 



MadHouse said:


> I LVE all the pictures!!! So peaceful and fun!
> Archer is just such a huge cuddly looking goat herd, taking his charges around.
> All the goats look great!!!


 He does take them for little walkabouts. And sometimes they take him for walks. They’re a cute group, for sure. 



toth boer goats said:


> Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


 You are very welcome! I love sharing my sweeties. 



Feira426 said:


> Aw, what great pictures! You all look so happy.


 Aw, thanks!



Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!
> 
> How’s it going with Champ and his buck apron? Does he mind it? Do you have to separate him when the girls go into heat so he doesn’t terrorize them lol?


 He doesn’t mind it at all. I switch between the Bacchus and Olor one everyday so it doesn’t create any sores or hotspots. He gets it put on at breakfast and I take it off at dinner when I put him in his part of the barn. He is way more playful than the girls who eventually tell him off or avoid him, then he tries to play with Archer and Benji and anything else he thinks might play. I think he’ll like when he has a little buck friend around next month. He so far only mounts the does when they are willing. If he starts pestering them, he’ll stay in a separate pasture until he can use his real brain again. 



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I absolutely adore all the pictures of your fizzy goats and dogs! And that picture of Archer and Champ both resting on the dog bed is so cute.


 Thanks. Some quality boy time was definitely worth grabbing my phone. 



MellonFriend said:


> I showed the pictures to my mom and she's wondering if Archer requires any kind of grooming with the way his coat is? Does he need regular brushing?





MellonFriend said:


> Ahh picnic tables are always a favorite of one of my LGDs.  Love the pictures!


LGDs and picnic tables seem to go hand in hand. Maybe it’s a good vantage point. 

Since Archer is half Komondor sheepdog (the other half is Great Pyrenees) which is a corded breed, his coat is different and weirdly doesn’t require any brushing. It’s actually advised not to brush them. I rake my fingers through his coat, separate anything that is trying to mat or cord, and that’s about it. He lies down for me while I look at his coat (and check for ticks), and I can flop him over to the other side and he just lets me do it. He is very tolerant. Thank goodness because he’s too big to wrestle and he’s not even one yet. You have a couple of LGDs right? I’m thinking Anatolian but I can’t remember.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> Good memory! Yes, the black and white one is Petunia, she’s herd queen. The white one is Thistle (we call her Thistle the missile because she’s fast and can launch herself up and over almost anything, lol), the little brown one is Jasmine, she’s the spoiled runt, even spoiled by the other goats and dogs.


Love their names! I’m gonna try harder to remember them. Lol And I love the little character traits you shared about them too!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh gosh, don’t worry about remembering their names. Half the time I’m calling them the wrong names. Lol. I can never remember the names of everyone’s goats on here.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wanna bet? Lol I want to remember their names. I’m pretty good at remembering names. I hate when I forget a name.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's cool that Archer's coat doesn't require any care. 



FizzyGoats said:


> You have a couple of LGDs right? I’m thinking Anatolian but I can’t remember.


Yes I have two anatolians, a male and a female and they_ love_ being brushed. It really makes their coats look nice too and helps them shed their massive amount winter undercoat. 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

My mom has one that is part Anatolian. They are great dogs! Are their coats soft or coarse? My mom’s is a mix but has the softest coat. 

I was so hesitant to get a LGD because of all the horror stories I’d read. And I thought I knew a good deal about them as I grew up with them, but I’d never even heard of Komondors and then I sort of stumbled onto this guy being rehomed and now I wonder why the heck I waited so long.  A good LGD is certainly worth its weight in gold, which is saying a lot because they are big.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> They are great dogs! Are their coats soft or coarse? My mom’s is a mix but has the softest coat.


They have wonderfully soft coats. 

We sure do love ours. They don't actually live with my goats, they are outside the pasture because we actually got them before we got goats, but they are so gentle and awesome when they visit inside the goat pen that I'm sure they would be trustworthy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It sounds like they’d be fine living with the goats but if your set up works already, there’s no reason to change it. What’s best for one farm isn’t always best for another. That’s probably been my biggest lesson in the last year, learning there’s no “right” way when it comes to so many management practices. That was hard because I just wanted to find that magic, universal “right” way and copy it. Now I know that it’s never that easy or straightforward with goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

There "Is a way"?? Really? I missed that one for sure. Shoot my does are as different as night & day with each other. What works for one, the others just laugh at😜 . For me being able to talk & learn from all of you keeps me somewhat, a liitle sane. I just keep on doing my best with what I have. I pray for all of you to have better days, herds, and no problems. 💞


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> It sounds like they’d be fine living with the goats but if your set up works already, there’s no reason to change it. What’s best for one farm isn’t always best for another. That’s probably been my biggest lesson in the last year, learning there’s no “right” way when it comes to so many management practices. That was hard because I just wanted to find that magic, universal “right” way and copy it. Now I know that it’s never that easy or straightforward with goats.


Congratulations FizzyGoats, you've unlocked the key towards being a successful goat keeper. You've learned your herd, what their needs are, can recognize the individual personalities, have stored away a ton of knowledge since becoming a goat keeper, and you love your little goobers while giving them the best care possible. You've grown so much this past year and I am proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## toth boer goats

Well said. ☝


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations FizzyGoats, you've unlocked the key towards being a successful goat keeper. You've learned your herd, what their needs are, can recognize the individual personalities, have stored away a ton of knowledge since becoming a goat keeper, and you love your little goobers while giving them the best care possible. You've grown so much this past year and I am proud of your accomplishments.


Thank you so much. I do love the little goobers a whole lot.  I still have soooo much to learn. My lessons in this first year surprised and humbled me. I couldn’t have done it (not well anyway) without TGS.


----------



## FizzyGoats

These boys crack me up.


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha! Look at those faces. They're like, "What? We weren't doing anything.😏" 😄


----------



## MadHouse

They are so cute! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

They were sort of lazily playing, then melted to cuddle playing as I was walking up to see the goats and I said, “Um boys, aren’t you supposed to be working?” And that was the look I got.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

@FizzyGoats , I have a really dumb question...why do you call them your "fizzy" goats? It's a cute term but I'm not familiar with it and I'm very curious.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Chanceosunshine [/mention] It’s sort of a silly story. When my kids were little, they called any carbonated drink a fizzy drink. And more than drinking it, they loved to watch the “fizzies” jump, and pop, and dance around erratically. So the first time I went to the breeders farm to get some pointers and see my goats (well before I was actually picking them up) there were a ton of babies in one pen. They were so funny. The way they jumped, and bounced, spun, and bounded around made me think of my kids laughing at fizzies. And I said, “Oh, they’re fizzy goats.” And the nickname just sort of stuck.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]Chanceosunshine [/mention] It’s sort of a silly story. When my kids were little, they called any carbonated drink a fizzy drink. And more than drinking it, they loved to watch the “fizzies” jump, and pop, and dance around erratically. So the first time I went to the breeders farm to get some pointers and see my goats (well before I was actually picking them up) there were a ton of babies in one pen. They were so funny. The way they jumped, and bounced, spun, and bounded around made me think of my kids laughing at fizzies. And I said, “Oh, they’re fizzy goats.” And the nickname just sort of stuck.


That's a great story!! Thank you for sharing. I have a strange mind and it was making me nuts to not understand. That makes perfect sense!


----------



## Boers4ever

That’s such a cute story! I love it!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The crew enjoying a break in the rain today. 

Funny story about the pic, I took it on my way back from checking the mail. So my hands were full and I kept taking a few steps forward, making sure I could see all the goats and forgot Archer (my LGD) was lying on the ground right in my path. Right after I took the pic, I tripped over him sending my mail and phone flying to the mud so I could catch myself and not smush the dog. So I came back with hands caked in mud, dirty, wet mail, and a picture where you can sort of see all the goats.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Glad you got the picture you were trying to capture. It is a very nice compilation of them all together. Who cares if the mail and phone are muddy, you didn't squash the dog. Your herd has become quite fond of clearing out understory haven't they?


----------



## MadHouse

😂 
When those things happen, the animals never laugh, nor do they come running to check if you’re ok, or did yours?


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I would have totally done something like that!! And I would still be laughing about it!
Your story reminded me of when I was working in the garage and I stepped on a hoe. Up came the handle off the floor and smacked me right in the face. All I could think was, “This only happens in cartoons!!” 
Those are the kinds of things that I immediately take a look around to see if anyone else saw how stupid I am. (Not that YOU were stupid, but I would have felt stupid.)


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] They do like all the undergrowth and saplings. It’s funny, when I first got them, they only liked pasture grass. They weren’t real sure about the wooded areas. They were a little afraid to walk into it. Now I can’t get them to eat the pasture grass. 

[mention]MadHouse [/mention]Nope, they didn’t laugh or run to check on me. They did look at me with mild curiosity, but absolutely no concern. Even the dog I almost fell on was mildly curious but unconcerned. 

[mention]Chanceosunshine [/mention] I’ve done that exact same thing with a rake.  And yes, when I had my moment of grace today, I looked around to make sure no one noticed, though that must be habit because I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> They do like all the undergrowth and saplings. It’s funny, when I first got them, they only liked pasture grass. They weren’t real sure about the wooded areas. They were a little afraid to walk into it. Now I can’t get them to eat the pasture grass.


The weanlings here started out "pasture raised" and had to adapt to being "brush eaters". There was a learning curve until their little light bulbs went off about browsing being more tasty than grazing. 

This year I am/will be sectioning off different areas of grass for them, and so far, they are clueless or maybe not hungry enough, to realize food could be found right under their own hooves. These past 4 (four) years a fallow field of saplings, vines, and blackberry has been transformed to more of an open meadow. 

There are other areas I could/will rotate them into just to clear the understory, though it will only last about 10 weeks. And some way, these guys need to learn about grass that can be eaten fresh and moist instead of dehydrated and dry. 

I will be out there on my hands and knees, bending over while pretending to eat grass while offering which ever was close enough the fist full I'd tear out for them. Worked beautifully when they were young and would taste the sapling I bent over for them while breaking off a leaf for myself to "munch" on.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve tripped over animals taking pictures.  And I always stop and look around to make sure no one saw.  I think it’s hilarious the way animals look at me when I trip or fall (or both).


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I really wish I had pictures of you teaching your goats to goat.  Now that’s dedication. I am thinking I’m going to have to start sectioning off parts of the property and do some rotational grazing too. My biggest hurdle is I can’t get a handle on how big I should make each section. I know who long they stay in there depends on how fast they eat the grass/forage. But fencing isn’t cheap and I feel like I’d just be guessing and that’s a pricey guess if I’m wrong. 

[mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] They do give us hilarious looks when we’re falling all over ourselves.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> But fencing isn’t cheap and I feel like I’d just be guessing and that’s a pricey guess if I’m wrong.


You're telling it like it is on the fencing. I've been adding to the hoarding phase of cattle panels for years. In the once overgrown field there has always had permanent heavy duty T post left in place and the panels are moved from one section to the other. In the wooded areas, I just use the light duty T post, tree trunks when available, attached together with the handy dandy farm rope from the hay. I pull the post, move the panels and start a new area about every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. (8' panels, 16' panels are too cumbersome for me to carry and/or load on the truck) Lots of people use electric netting with great success. There is to much wilderness to be trimmed away for netting here. Well, unless it's put on basically the lawn full of green stuff they don't know about eating yet.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] I love using cattle panels for movable fencing. That’s my goal, to stock pile enough to be able move the panels and rotate that way. My garden, turkey pens, and buck pens took the little stick pile I did have. I might try the 8 footers. Some areas are too uneven for the 16s, but the shorter ones might work. We have to cut them to fit the sharp declines and inclines. But I don’t want to put up anything permanent until I’ve got it sorted out. And I haven’t had the best luck with electric fence so far. I know others swear by it but ours has been a hassle and disappointing. Plus, the weeds and vines try to swallow it within days of weed whacking around it.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Petunia’s face in this cracks me up.
“I thought this was the GOAT barn.”

And Champ is trying to model my hat but doesn’t quite know what to do with the string.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh he’s such a handsome guy in his hat! Love it🥰


----------



## MadHouse

And Petunia is so right! 
The turkeys look very much at home, like they own the place.

Champ is adorable in your hat! 💜


----------



## FizzyGoats

The goats are a little annoyed that the turkeys are once again free to roam (the ones not raising poults anyway). Well, Champ is fine with them because they were his quarantine buddies. And he was nibbling on my hat while I was wearing it and my rule is if you nibble it, you wear it. And he seemed to like that rule. 

The dogs love the toms being out and about again. Archer had to get over trying to stop them from fighting and just let them battle it out (they did and are now friends again). The toms sound the alarm for everything, so I think the dogs feel like they have little security guards helping them out.


----------



## MadHouse

Those toms are so large! How do they compare to the does in weight?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I don’t know how much the toms weigh, but I do have to carry them around often (breaking up fights), and I’d guess they are about 20-25lbs. They’re big boys. 


Thistle was curious to meet the new, fluffy additions.


----------



## luvmyherd

I was interested in the conversation about pasture vs browsing goats.
Our goats mostly have pasture.
When my son bought his farm in the mountains we sent some goats up there thinking they would love it. They didn't! Some got used to it and some had to be sold. Poor Star was terrified of the wild.
Then, years later, when most of his goats had been born there; we brought home 2 wethers for meat. They absolutely did not look on weeds as food. "Mama never taught us to eat _THAT_!" 
We had a time just getting them to eat mulberry leaves which are generally a favorite.
Silly creatures goats.🌿🐐🌲


----------



## FizzyGoats

When I first got the goats, they preferred pasture. I had to hangout in the wooded areas to encourage them to start nibbling. It took months but now it’s their preference. Champ took to it a lot quicker, I think because the other goats showed him. 

Actually, today the goats volunteered to help me look for my hen that was in the woods. I’m sure they had no ulterior motives.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I had to hangout in the wooded areas to encourage them to start nibbling. It took months but now it’s their preference. Champ took to it a lot quicker, I think because the other goats showed him.


You're exactly correct. With goats, it's monkey see, monkey do. When they are weanlings outside of a herd with adult goats present, us humans sometimes have to show and teach them about eating new things. Your older girls are showing Champ some of the ropes. That's great, though letting the inner goat lose isn't so bad either. 

Speaking of getting your goat on, mine are beginning to eat grass. Yippie, my sections can last a week longer now.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, look at all that delicious green!!!
I am amazed the turkeys go in the bush like that. I hope you found the hen!


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> You're exactly correct. With goats, it's monkey see, monkey do. When they are weanlings outside of a herd with adult goats present, us humans sometimes have to show and teach them about eating new things. Your older girls are showing Champ some of the ropes. That's great, though letting the inner goat lose isn't so bad either.
> 
> Speaking of getting your goat on, mine are beginning to eat grass. Yippie, my sections can last a week longer now.


 Yay, that’s awesome! So I kept thinking my girls weren’t eating any pasture, but they do eat the grass as well as the yummy stuff in the woods. It’s just really big and they’re really not big, so I can’t tell when they’ve grazed it. If they could just do it shoulder to shoulder and in nice back and forth lines, that’d be great.  I’m sure if I sectioned it off, they’d finally eat it down. I told my husband we need about 20 more goats. He thought we could just keep mowing and brush hogging instead. I’ve wanted to do rotational grazing because it’s good for them and the land. I likely will in the future. For now, they have the run of the place and more to eat than they can handle. And with how fast things grow in the spring here, even if I did rotational grazing, they couldn’t keep up. I’m sure you know how that goes. 



MadHouse said:


> Wow, look at all that delicious green!!!
> I am amazed the turkeys go in the bush like that. I hope you found the hen!


 The turkeys love the brush and thick undergrowth. The thicker the better for them. They forage it and my hen is trying to nest in it again. Poor girl wants to go broody so badly, just not where I want her to go broody.


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no, the broody was hiding!

If you had the equipment for it, you could make your own hay, but it’s probably not feasible by hand.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rainy day barn blues for the crew today.


----------



## MadHouse

They do look a little blue, but sooo adorable!! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Me thinks they might be a tad spoiled. I told them they don’t get all that yummy browse without some rain.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ran in to this guy as I was walking across the driveway to the pasture. Scared the tar out of me initially but I’ve been trying to learn a lot more about snakes and quickly realized this is one of the non venomous ones.


----------



## Feira426

Whoa! That would startle me too, haha. And I keep snakes! But that’s not the same as running into one in the grass lol. How long do you think it was?

That’s kind of a pretty pattern on the side of him.


----------



## MadHouse

😳 
Is this one of the good snakes that will kill venomous snakes?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Feira426 said:


> Whoa! That would startle me too, haha. And I keep snakes! But that’s not the same as running into one in the grass lol. How long do you think it was?
> 
> That’s kind of a pretty pattern on the side of him.


It is a neat looking pattern. It wasn’t huge. Maybe a little over three feet long. I didn’t get the greatest pic because my dogs were just a few paces behind me. I yelled “stay” and they miraculously did (they’re not that well trained, ). I didn’t want them to mess with the snake, both for the sake of the snake and so they don’t think all snakes are ok to mess with. We have four venomous types out here. 

What kind of snakes do you keep?






MadHouse said:


> Is this one of the good snakes that will kill venomous snakes?


It might be. My identification skill is still a work in progress. If it’s an eastern black king snake, then yes, it eats the snakes I really don’t want to encounter. But it might also be either a rat snake or a racer and, either way, is not harmful to us.


----------



## Goatastic43

I feel like black snakes are good for two things-killing other snakes and giving out free heart attacks! At least, that’s how it’s been in my case


----------



## Feira426

FizzyGoats said:


> What kind of snakes do you keep?


We have ball pythons! They’re pretty cool. They have about a billion different color and pattern varieties, so we’re excited to do some breeding in the future.










Here’s my little girl Pikabu out for some adventuring in the grass. ☺


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> 😳
> Is this one of the good snakes that will kill venomous snakes?


Yep, that's a lovely rat aka black snake.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> I feel like black snakes are good for two things-killing other snakes and giving out free heart attacks! At least, that’s how it’s been in my case


Lol. Yes. This is exactly right. 





Feira426 said:


> We have ball pythons! They’re pretty cool. They have about a billion different color and pattern varieties, so we’re excited to do some breeding in the future.
> 
> View attachment 229235
> 
> 
> Here’s my little girl Pikabu out for some adventuring in the grass.


She’s really neat looking. The stripe right across they eye and the little smoke-ring looking circles down the body are so awesome!





NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, that's a lovely rat aka black snake.


Good eye. It’s technically an eastern black king snake but around here ‘black snake’ encompasses both the rat and king because they’re basically identical and the terms are used interchangeably. I had to ask some experts what it was. Only those who know a lot more than I do can separately identify the near twins, which is why they are generally just referred to as a black snake and not even differentiated. Maybe it’s how non-goat people feel looking at NDs and pygmy goats. I am more than happy to have this guy hanging around as long as he leaves my little poults alone.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s technically an eastern black king snake


Wow, that's really cool that he is a king snake in hiding. Will do some research about the differences and visual clues between the two species. Could be a possibility they may live in central NC also. Learn all sorts of interesting subjects on TGS, that's for sure.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Right? I have learned a ton about goats but a lot about other animals as well. 


Here are some of the newer floofs at the farm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww what an adorable floof! I 💞 them!


----------



## luvmyherd

FizzyGoats said:


> I’ve been trying to learn a lot more about snakes and quickly realized this is one of the non venomous ones.


Good for you!!!
Snakes are very important to our farms.
Although the gopher snakes around here will eat baby chicks so we have to watch out when there are little ones afoot.


----------



## MadHouse

I looove the picture of the hens and poults. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Everyone is very excited that there’s a new guy in town. Meet Briar. Champ is amazing with him. Briar can be sort of a pest and sometimes I think Champ is too gentle with him and needs to put him in his place, but I’d rather that than too rough. Champ is trying to teach him to headbutt and will rear up then gently press his head to Briar’s. I had never witnessed this so it was very sweet to see. Briar was terrified last night, slept right by Champ and didn’t want us anywhere near him. And now he is already walking up to me to be pet on occasion. Again, I have Champ to thank for that because he is almost overly affectionate and Briar bonded to him immediately and wants to do whatever Champ does, and that has significantly sped up the process to trust me.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! He’s so handsome! And that’s great Champ is doing so well with Briar! How sweet! So will Briar have a buck apron too? Or is it from now on the boys and together, and the girls are together?


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Tanya

Briar is very striking. Its wondeeful when they bond. So happy it worked out.


----------



## MellonFriend

He is so handsome! Congratulations! How wonderful that Champ is being so sweet with him! Those blue eyes, so beautiful! 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He's a cutie! I'm glad Champ now has a boy buddy to hang out with, and that he's being so nice. I love the shot of the girls all lined up at the fence to meet the new guy.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Hello Briar, welcome to The Goat Spot and a slew of human admirers. It's awesome news that Champ has taken Briar under his wing. And you're correct in your observation the older male will help guide the younger male in how things are going to be in his new home. The gentle head touches you were able to witness sort of means they are like unrelated brothers now. The doelings seem very interested in the newest addition as well and hopefully it will be story time again when the doelings and newest buckling meet face to face.


----------



## FizzyGoats

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! He’s so handsome! And that’s great Champ is doing so well with Briar! How sweet! So will Briar have a buck apron too? Or is it from now on the boys and together, and the girls are together?


Eventually, it’ll probably be boys in one section, girls in another but we have some more fencing to do. The boys’ pen is only around a quarter of an acre, so I feel a bit bad for them. In a few days (if none of the does are in heat), I’ll put aprons on them both and let them out for a while when I’m around to supervise. So a little of both for now, but hopefully kept separate for the most part in a few months when we get cross fencing put in. 


ksalvagno said:


> What a cutie pie!


 Aw thanks. 



Tanya said:


> Briar is very striking. Its wondeeful when they bond. So happy it worked out.


 Thank you. Me too. I was so worried they wouldn’t get along and I’d be scrambling to find a solution. 



MellonFriend said:


> He is so handsome! Congratulations! How wonderful that Champ is being so sweet with him! Those blue eyes, so beautiful!


 Thank you! He might have a little attitude to go with those blue eyes. I can’t tell yet, but he seems a bit spunky. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> He's a cutie! I'm glad Champ now has a boy buddy to hang out with, and that he's being so nice. I love the shot of the girls all lined up at the fence to meet the new guy.


 They are a funny welcoming committee. The dogs are the most enamored with him but even the turkeys wanted to meet him. The turkeys are the only animal he’s scared of. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> Hello Briar, welcome to The Goat Spot and a slew of human admirers. It's awesome news that Champ has taken Briar under his wing. And you're correct in your observation the older male will help guide the younger male in how things are going to be in his new home. The gentle head touches you were able to witness sort of means they are like unrelated brothers now. The doelings seem very interested in the newest addition as well and hopefully it will be story time again when the doelings and newest buckling meet face to face.


I love that. Thank you for explaining that to me. I knew it was sweet but didn’t really know what it meant. 
My girls seem mildly curious about the new goat and don’t want to stray too far from the pen, but I’m not sure if it’s because the dog is attempting to stay close by and they like to be near him, or if they want to be with the new goat, or if they want to be near Champ. Maybe it’s a mixture of all that. And I’m spending a lot of time in the pen too. So they likely want to hang out near me as well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@FizzyGoats, I get the impression all of the critters at your place have formed this multi species tribe amongst themselves and you. 💖


----------



## Tanya

NigerianNewbie, @FizzyGoats place there are fantastical creatures that defy the laws of inter relations. I wish it weŕe like that every where and amongst humans too.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, I was just thinking about Briar today and if you have brought him home yet. 😊 He's such a handsome boy and I'm very glad to hear that Champ is being gentle with him. I can not wait to see the kids you get from your beautiful herd!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a handsome little guy! To me, Champ is teaching Briar how to be a gentleman. Pose for the ladies, so they will swoon. Caught the Turkeys attention!😎 And always LOOK GOOD!😍


----------



## MadHouse

What a wonderful start of Champ and Briar’s relationship! That is the best outcome!!
I am very impressed with Champ. You really lucked out with him, being so gentle with a little buckling.
It seems like your animal family all is excited and looking forward to adventures with another member. Even turkeys! Amazing. 🥰 
And Briar is so handsome. I am glad he is warming up to you so quickly.


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> @FizzyGoats, I get the impression all of the critters at your place have formed this multi species tribe amongst themselves and you.


 I lucked out with a great group, for sure. We do have our multi species barnyard brawls where they’re all upset with each other and speaking different languages, and that’s a crazy kind of chaos. But we can usually get it all worked out without too many timeouts and hurt feelings. 



Tanya said:


> NigerianNewbie, @FizzyGoats place there are fantastical creatures that defy the laws of inter relations. I wish it weŕe like that every where and amongst humans too.


 Animals never cease to amaze me. Growing up, I had a huge dog and tiny, deaf bird that were best friends. 



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, I was just thinking about Briar today and if you have brought him home yet.  He's such a handsome boy and I'm very glad to hear that Champ is being gentle with him. I can not wait to see the kids you get from your beautiful herd!!


 Aw, you were thinking of us. That’s sweet. I can’t wait to see what we’ll get either. When we picked up Briar, there was a tiny baby there, a few weeks old. Suddenly, my husband can’t wait to breed the goats and have those tiny things bounding around here. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> What a handsome little guy! To me, Champ is teaching Briar how to be a gentleman. Pose for the ladies, so they will swoon. Caught the Turkeys attention! And always LOOK GOOD!


 He’s teaching him the moves. The important stuff. 



MadHouse said:


> What a wonderful start of Champ and Briar’s relationship! That is the best outcome!!
> I am very impressed with Champ. You really lucked out with him, being so gentle with a little buckling.
> It seems like your animal family all is excited and looking forward to adventures with another member. Even turkeys! Amazing.
> And Briar is so handsome. I am glad he is warming up to you so quickly.


I’m so relieved. You know how worried I was about this and how much I fretted over the decision to get Briar, and so to have it going smoothly makes it feel like I can breathe again. Thanks for talking me down repeatedly.


----------



## FizzyGoats

This picture makes it look like the boys are cat-calling the girls as they go by. Briar would if he knew how and Champ just found something yummy on the other side of the fence.


----------



## MadHouse

I totally looks like that!
I bet he is so curious about the ladies! Who-hoo!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jasmine has decided to hang out in the goat transport apparatus (aka, the dog crate). I washed it and was leaving it out to sun dry. Silly me. But if you move, you loose, and she quickly lost her spot to Mr Snoodles. 

Benji gave Archer a break from the heat and took over watching the goats for a while, so Archer could snooze in the barn near the bucks who were also being quite lazy today. 

(All the pics are out of order, but you get idea, lol)


























View attachment 229820


----------



## FizzyGoats

The lazy boys’ pic didn’t go through.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny!


----------



## MadHouse

That was so nice of Benji! You have a great team of protectors.
What a funny thing to do for a goat, to crawl into a cage for a nap! She gave Mr. Snoodles an idea. 🙃 
Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

I l9ve ur goaties


----------



## FizzyGoats

Briar had a big day today. He got to wear his apron for the first time and meet everyone face to face and explore the big field.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awwww, looks like he fits in perfectly. What a gorgeous place, herd, and pair of dogs you have. 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! He looks so happy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a Big Boy Now!💗💞 Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tanya

Awww


----------



## MadHouse

Oh, how exciting!
I think he has already grown!
He looks very happy to be there.

I love the hen peeking out from behind Benji, and Benji’s head peeking out behind Champ!
Great pictures!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

3rd picture down, Briar is totally focused on something near the wood line. Do you know what caught his attention? Goats notice everything around them unless it's routinely familiar. When mine zero in on something with that type of body language, they've taught me to stop whatever I was doing, watch and listen. Sometimes the sight is amazing or once in a blue moon, a stray cat.

The new kid in town seems to be fitting in nicely with the rest of the herd. That is absolutely wonderful, and I am so pleased for you having harmony within the herd.


----------



## Honeybunnfarms

They're so adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama

Everyone out enjoying life ❤😁 ☀


----------



## FizzyGoats

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awwww, looks like he fits in perfectly. What a gorgeous place, herd, and pair of dogs you have.


 He does fit in nicely. He’s such a love but a spunky one. Haha. And thank you. I think they’re all beautiful but I’m biased. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! He looks so happy!


 Thanks. I hope he is. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Hes a Big Boy Now! Beautiful pictures!


 I even called it his big boy apron when I was putting it on him. Lol. And he certainly believes he’s a big boy. 



Tanya said:


> Awww


 



MadHouse said:


> Oh, how exciting!
> I think he has already grown!
> He looks very happy to be there.
> 
> I love the hen peeking out from behind Benji, and Benji’s head peeking out behind Champ!
> Great pictures!


 The chickens are always in everyone’s business. They are so funny. I think Briar has grown a bit. I do enjoy this mostly crew. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> 3rd picture down, Briar is totally focused on something near the wood line. Do you know what caught his attention? Goats notice everything around them unless it's routinely familiar. When mine zero in on something with that type of body language, they've taught me to stop whatever I was doing, watch and listen. Sometimes the sight is amazing or once in a blue moon, a stray cat.
> 
> The new kid in town seems to be fitting in nicely with the rest of the herd. That is absolutely wonderful, and I am so pleased for you having harmony within the herd.


I don’t know what he was focusing on. He was spooking really easy and on edge being in the big scary world. At one point, a squirrel sent him dashing for the barn. He got about halfway there before he realized no one else cared about it. He’s also still uneasy with the dogs. But he’s doing really well considering how new all this is to him. 



Honeybunnfarms said:


> They're so adorable!


 Thanks!



Boer Mama said:


> Everyone out enjoying life


 Indeed. And it was a gorgeous day. 




I thought Thistle (white buckskin doe) would be the meanest to Briar because she’s bottom of the totem pole. But Jasmine (brown doe) is the meanest, followed by Petunia (black one and herd queen). It’s more when they’re in the barn or in close quarters together. Outside they are fine. But if one of the other does pushed Briar or hit him a little harder than necessary, Thistle was there, touching noses with him afterward. This has made me realize what a genuinely sweet girl she is. Champ lets Briar run and hide behind him in the barn if needed. Champ is second smallest and sweet as pie, but he doesn’t get pushed around. However, he lets Briar get away with way too much, so it is nice that the does are teaching Briar some goat manners. It’s all a balancing act and everyone is still figuring it out, especially me!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Champ is trying so hard to teach little Briar to play. And it is finally paying off. He has also shown him how fun the picnic table is.


----------



## Boer Mama

Looks like everyone enjoys the picnic table 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep....Boys will be Buttheads!🤣😂Its good for them!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Champ is trying so hard to teach little Briar to play. And it is finally paying off. He has also shown him how fun the picnic table is.
> View attachment 230497


I love it!! The girls have made a circle around them too!
Briar is such a cute little guy. And Champ is a very nice buck to be so gentle with him.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Champ and Briar are the cutest things!  That’s so sweet they get along so well!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Archer is taking this guardian thing too far. Now he’s using weapons. (Yes, that is him with a machete in his mouth, sheathed, thank goodness. I was battling poison ivy vines and set my machete down and got distracted by another task…won’t do that again).


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny pup. They do like to take things.


----------



## MadHouse

That really got me laughing! Too funny!
What a great picture!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## NigerianNewbie

First thought was, he looked like a pirate with that wild head of hair and a knife being held between his teeth. Archer is quite the character.


----------



## FizzyGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Funny pup. They do like to take things.


 They do, don’t they? I sort of forgot what thieves LGDs are. He’s always finding some treasure to carry around. And that’s all he does with his finds, carries them. 



MadHouse said:


> That really got me laughing! Too funny!
> What a great picture!


I laughed too when I walked outside from getting a nice refreshing drink and saw him. It was just too perfect. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> First thought was, he looked like a pirate with that wild head of hair and a knife being held between his teeth. Archer is quite the character.


 Oh my gosh, yes! He just needs a hat and an eye patch.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The boys are besties. Love these guys.


----------



## Boer Mama

Maybe they think they’re the cool kids with their new aprons 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boys really are so sweet!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I am so pleased your older boy took the weanling under his wing so to speak. Happy dance going on in the neighboring state.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Boys really are so sweet!


Ain't that the truth. I'll second that whole heartedly.


----------



## MadHouse

💜 ♥ ❤ 🐐 🐐 💜 ♥ ❤


----------



## Goatastic43

Can’t get much sweeter then that!


----------



## MellonFriend

That is adorable! You are so lucky that they they've got a bromance. 😇😎😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Maybe they think they’re the cool kids with their new aprons


 That must be it. I mean, only the coolest of the cool kids wear aprons. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Boys really are so sweet!


 They are! I was dreading getting bucks because of some horror stories I’ve heard, but these two (so far anyway) are such love bugs. They are more affectionate than my most affectionate doe. Thanks to the older buck, Champ, I am more smelly than I used to be by then end of the day and I don’t even care. The little guy, Briar, doesn’t have the self anointing technique down yet. Haha. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> I am so pleased your older boy took the weanling under his wing so to speak. Happy dance going on in the neighboring state.


 Me too! I was so worried. But Champ is almost too gentle with him sometimes, as Briar can be quite the little pest.  I’d rather too gentle than too rough though. They are so cute together. 



MadHouse said:


>


 Couldn’t have said it better myself. 



MellonFriend said:


> That is adorable! You are so lucky that they they've got a bromance.


  Yes, they really do have a bromance.



Goatastic43 said:


> Can’t get much sweeter then that!


 Right? I have soooo many pictures of them snuggling. I can’t get enough.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

We sectioned off our first pasture area. The fencing took a ridiculously long time. We used the perimeter fence for the outside and worked on this thing for a week. It has three main stretches, going from the buck pen and behind the house, then out toward the driveway, and finally down the drive. We also made the gates (three total). The only thing we have left is to put the electric fence wire up along it. This is step one on getting multiple areas set up for separation and rotation as needed. This is going to take years to actually get where I want it.


----------



## MellonFriend

What a solid fence! Looks like you guys did a tremendous job!


----------



## Rancho Draco

It looks great! I don't know if I could do all that fence on wood posts like that. It's enough work doing t posts.


----------



## MadHouse

Great job! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow it looks amazing!! Awesome job! 😍😍


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow! Great fence! You did a terrific job! 😁🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sooo...do you want to come to my house next and build fences? Honestly, that may be some of the nicest fence I've seen.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks, all. It was kind of a pain. But I’m happy with how it turned out. I would have been fine with t-posts, but my husband insisted we use wooden posts. I wasn’t thrilled while we were building it, but now I’m glad he did. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Sooo...do you want to come to my house next and build fences? Honestly, that may be some of the nicest fence I've seen.


Aw, thanks, that’s quite a compliment. I’d love to come build fence with you and see all your wonderful animals (and you, of course) in person.  I just don’t think I’ll be done doing fence here for at least a decade. Hahaha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks GREAT! I would love to have a fence like that, but it would take me way tooooo long...lol !


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow great job! That’s one beautiful fence! If your still in the mood, you can come do some over here


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my gosh, the 2 (two) of you certainly know how to build a fine looking fence. 👏 👍 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! That is a great fence! I would LOVE to have one like that! I am going to be working on goat fences today but not that kind. Just stapling wire to the plank fence we already have so that the goats don’t slain through it. If I just had Nubians I’d be fine but of course I wanted a mini breed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Thanks, all. It was kind of a pain. But I’m happy with how it turned out. I would have been fine with t-posts, but my husband insisted we use wooden posts. I wasn’t thrilled while we were building it, but now I’m glad he did.
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks, that’s quite a compliment. I’d love to come build fence with you and see all your wonderful animals (and you, of course) in person.  I just don’t think I’ll be done doing fence here for at least a decade. Hahaha.


I understand the perpetual farm projects!
But if you ever come out Missouri way, do let me know! It would be fun to meet. You wouldn't have to work on any projects.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Someday I’d love to go on a TGS road trip and get to meet people from here and see all your lovely farms. 


I sure love my little herd. And they sure love the picnic table.


----------



## MadHouse

I love how they are all so peaceful together! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

They do get along really well. I feel very fortunate that their personalities meshed so well. Even sassy Jasmine, who tries not show any interest or affection, was caught being sweet to the new kid.


----------



## Tanya

look at that


----------



## MadHouse

A beautiful moment. 💞


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful happy goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Even in our thousand degree heat (slight exaggeration), Archer is still working. Today, he barked at the ground. I know that means snake. He’s such a good guy. I told him to leave it, so he backed off and always stayed between it and the goats but didn’t bark at or hassle it after I said it was ok. This one was a rat snake that was pretty bold and getting quite annoyed with the furry loud thing yelling at him.


----------



## MadHouse

Archer is amazing! 
Worth his weight in gold! ♥


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh man what a good boy! I wish ours did that!


----------



## Boer Mama

Beautiful fence, farm, herd and LGD ❤🥰🍀


----------



## Tanya

Archer is a blessing to you and your farm.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good dog 🐶😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Trying to beat the heat around here. Heat index has been in the triple digits. 

The wading pool has become just a large drinking bowl (even though they have plenty and that’s not what I intended for this). Archer likes the hose attachment mister better than the hanging one. And this little hen jumped on the arm of my chair wanting pet right after she pecked a scab on my leg and made me bleed. 
The poults are growing like crazy and the boys are trying to gobble. They are bad at it and make strange and hilarious sounds.


----------



## MadHouse

It sounds like you are all making the best of the hot day. 😊 
The hen wanting pets may have thought she took a bug off you! 😉 
I am glad Archer found relief from the heat. With his big coat, it must be deadly hot for him.
The poults are SO big!!
Great pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno

At least there is shade!


----------



## FizzyGoats

We are very thankful for all the trees and the shade, for sure! 

Maybe the hen thought my scab was a tick. I’ve made that mistake before. Hahaha. My legs are always bruised and scabbed and scratched, like the legs of a ten year old boy (a ten yr old with some sort of terrible skin disease that causes cellulite and flabby sagging).


----------



## Boer Mama

That chicken thought she was doing you a favor and deserved some attention to reward her efforts 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> We are very thankful for all the trees and the shade, for sure!
> 
> Maybe the hen thought my scab was a tick. I’ve made that mistake before. Hahaha. My legs are always bruised and scabbed and scratched, like the legs of a ten year old boy (a ten yr old with some sort of terrible skin disease that causes cellulite and flabby sagging).


Same! I have scratches and bruises all over my legs right now. I call them “farm girl legs”


----------



## Goatastic43

Am I going crazy….or is that mister floating?! Lol. Archer may be force sensitive


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> That chicken thought she was doing you a favor and deserved some attention to reward her efforts


 Lol. My chickens always feel they deserve a reward. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Same! I have scratches and bruises all over my legs right now. I call them “farm girl legs”


 At least I’m not alone. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Am I going crazy….or is that mister floating?! Lol. Archer may be force sensitive
> View attachment 232249


You’re going crazy.  No, it’s my favorite new mister. It’s just a hose attachment that is firm but flexible, so you can move it to whatever shape you want and it will hold. So you can coil it to make a base (like I did) to have it stand, hook it over something, or position however it works best for where you want it at the time. So much easier than the other ones I have.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I didn’t even notice that hose! That’s so cool!


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> You’re going crazy.  No, it’s my favorite new mister. It’s just a hose attachment that is firm but flexible, so you can move it to whatever shape you want and it will hold. So you can coil it to make a base (like I did) to have it stand, hook it over something, or position however it works best for where you want it at the time. So much easier than the other ones I have.


Rats. I wanted my theory to be true.  That’s really cool though!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

For those who don’t know, we added a Jellybean to the herd. Here’s she is.


----------



## ksalvagno

She is adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

She is so cute! 🥰 
It looks like she had a great day today!!!
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww! She looks like she fits right in!


----------



## Goatastic43

She is just too cute! I’m been following your other thread. Glad her FAMACHA has improved!


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s such a little cutie! I’m so glad you got her to help her out even if a little extra work for you❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats

ksalvagno said:


> She is adorable!


 Aw, thank you. I think she knows it too. Lol. 



MadHouse said:


> She is so cute!
> It looks like she had a great day today!!!
> Thanks for the pictures!


 She seems like a happy girl in general. Of course, I’m pretty much out with her all day everyday so I’m not sure what she would cry about as she’s a bit spoiled already. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Aww! She looks like she fits right in!


 So far she’s fitting in great. She’s not overly interested in the goats (she’s more interested in humans and dogs and doesn’t mind having some space to herself as well). I think this gives my herd a chance to be curious and accepting instead of annoyed and overwhelmed by her. The barn is where my does will get the roughest, so I don’t leave her loose around them in there yet, but outside they’ve yet to show any aggression toward her.



Goatastic43 said:


> She is just too cute! I’m been following your other thread. Glad her FAMACHA has improved!


 Thanks, me too! Hopefully with all the help I get here, I’ll be able to keep her on the right track. 



Boer Mama said:


> She’s such a little cutie! I’m so glad you got her to help her out even if a little extra work for you


 I’m glad too. I really had my doubts about taking her but you know how it goes, I’m already in love. 



toth boer goats said:


> Aww.





She can’t get on the picnic table yet, so I put her up there to rest with the others. Of course, it’s good to be queen, as you can see, Petunia has her own throne off to the side.


----------



## MadHouse

🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

One day she will be able to make that leap to the bench and then to the table and she will be so proud of herself… in the meantime, now that you helped her up there once, she’s forever gonna be needing you to help her out so she can hang with the big kids 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Right? When I’m walking around, I already get an occasional look from her, like, “Hey lady, can I get a lift?”


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jellybean says when you have two protective older brothers, it’s great to have one who’s silly and one who’s serious.


----------



## Goatastic43

Those are just the cutest pictures ever!


----------



## MadHouse

So adorable!
Everyone love Jellybean! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## janeen128

So cute


----------



## FizzyGoats

Archer wanted out of the area I have all the animals today. I thought that was weird so I let him out to see what he wanted. He went and lied down in what’s left of our pond for a full five minutes, then came right back and wanted back in with all the animals. It’s hot and I guess the baby pool and mister weren’t getting the job done for him.


----------



## Boer Mama

Jellybean has the best of both sides of big brothers 💕
Archer wants a deep end in his pool 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Archer wants a deep end in his pool


----------



## luvmyherd

Maybe it's just me; but I think your animals may be just a wee bit spoiled.
😁😏


----------



## FizzyGoats

They have a rough life. Just ask them.


----------



## MadHouse

Archer looks like he is checking over his shoulder if all is well while he in on break!
I love that he knew what would help him.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Pool party. 









Just grazing and lazing around










Little one isn’t quite part of the doe group. 










Bucks being bucks











Benji being mama. He adores Jellybean. The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my gosh! That last picture with Benji and Jellybean is absolutely adorable!


----------



## The Goat

They are to cute and pls bug us with questions even if I can’t answer it’s so fun to see what the moderator have to say lol


----------



## MadHouse

I love the pictures. Your herd has such a fantastic space, they always seem to be having parties!
It looks like Jellybean is starting to want to be part of the group. At least she posed close to the other girls. She is so cute! 🥰 
Champ has got a beard now! 😃


----------



## The Goat

That photo of the dog and the goat is to cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Aww, look at all your happy critters! Jellybean is so cute. I bet those big girls will decide she's cool enough to join the group before too long. Until then, she has Benji. <3


----------



## Tanya

The pool party is so cool. You even have chaperones. 
Benji is good surrogate mom to Jellybean. You are so blessed.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh my gosh! That last picture with Benji and Jellybean is absolutely adorable!


 I love their relationship. I have a ton of pictures of these two. Even though she wasn’t used to dogs, she immediately decided Benji was mom, and he seems to like it. She follows him everywhere and he’ll stop and look back to make sure she’s coming. It’s too cute. 



MadHouse said:


> I love the pictures. Your herd has such a fantastic space, they always seem to be having parties!
> It looks like Jellybean is starting to want to be part of the group. At least she posed close to the other girls. She is so cute!
> Champ has got a beard now!


She is FINALLY starting to want to be near them. On occasion anyway. Sometimes we have to go inside and take Benji with us just to get her to have any desire to be near the goats. 

Champ’s beard has grown a lot. It’s getting beautiful. It’s actually his birthday today. He’s 1. And he’s still the sweetest buck in all the land. 












The Goat said:


> That photo of the dog and the goat is to cute!


 Thanks. They are an adorable pair, for sure. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Aww, look at all your happy critters! Jellybean is so cute. I bet those big girls will decide she's cool enough to join the group before too long. Until then, she has Benji.


I hope they gel as a doe group soon. It’s not even that the does don’t want her in the club (though I’m sure there’s some snubbing going on), but Jellybean really doesn’t ask to join in. Benji is her buddy and her herd avoidance enabler. Lol. 



Tanya said:


> The pool party is so cool. You even have chaperones.
> Benji is good surrogate mom to Jellybean. You are so blessed.


 The chaperones. That’s perfect. 
Benji is really quite smitten with her. He’s such a good boy. We really are blessed.


----------



## The Goat

Happy birthday Champ!!!! your a champ


----------



## FizzyGoats

Champ is being so gentle and trying to teach Jellybean to play.


----------



## The Goat

Awwwww


----------



## MadHouse

Happy birthday 🎈 🎂 💥 🐐 💕 
CHAMP!!!

Champion of sweetness!


----------



## MadHouse

That is such a sweet picture of Champ inviting Jellybean to play.
Was Jellybean kept with other goats at her old home, or was she in the house?


----------



## Boer Mama

I love Benji and Jellybean’s relationship - that’s so sweet! But yes, he’s an enabler. Lol
Jellybean will have to learn to goat with the other girls at some point. 😂
Champ looks so big compared to Jellybean! I’m glad he’s so sweet and gentle. That’s good news to find out now. He’s gonna be a great daddy goat. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤ all the pictures. 😃


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Happy birthday Champ!


----------



## Tanya

Happy Birthday Champ. What a stunning teacher.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy Birthday Champ! Stay sweet!


----------



## MadHouse

Do they all get corn chips or some other party food at the barn dance tonight? 🎉 🎈 🍺 🍕


----------



## FizzyGoats

Some fizzy farm moments.

Archer loving his job.









Jellybean deciding the no goats on the blanket rule doesn’t apply to her. 









Bucks being bucks. 









Jasmine being very patient with her odd new little sister draped over her back.


----------



## Boer Mama

Jellybeans so cute she knows she doesn’t need to follow the rules 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like how Jelly Bean photo bombs most of the pics!💕💞😂🤣


----------



## MadHouse

I love all the pictures!
What a peaceful mixed species herd.
It is easy to see Jellybean melts everyone’s heart! Your daughter, son in law and Carter all look so happy!
That is a cool dueling shot!
And Jellybean draped over top of Jasmine???? Wow!! Was there a sudden jump in bonding? I am amazed and love it!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I always love seeing pictures of your menagerie. And having Carter in the mix makes it extra special! He and Jellybean look like good buddies. Maybe she's happy to have someone her size around to hang out with.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Jellybeans so cute she knows she doesn’t need to follow the rules


 Yes, she believes her cuteness overrides rules. She’s a little monster. Lol. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> I like how Jelly Bean photo bombs most of the pics!


Lol. Right?! 



MadHouse said:


> I love all the pictures!
> What a peaceful mixed species herd.
> It is easy to see Jellybean melts everyone’s heart! Your daughter, son in law and Carter all look so happy!
> That is a cool dueling shot!
> And Jellybean draped over top of Jasmine???? Wow!! Was there a sudden jump in bonding? I am amazed and love it!


Jellybean loves to drape herself over the other goats. It’s so odd. Petunia and Jasmine (surprisingly) let her do it. Thistle darts away. And yes, their bond seemed to suddenly form. Now Jellybean is an accepted member of the herd. I think her aloofness in the beginning worked in her favor. It gave my does time to get used to her. The one she pals around with the most is my herd queen, Petunia, which was a surprise to us.



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I always love seeing pictures of your menagerie. And having Carter in the mix makes it extra special! He and Jellybean look like good buddies. Maybe she's happy to have someone her size around to hang out with.


 Carter and Jellybean were practically inseparable when he was outside. It was really sweet. She was probably happy to have a mini human to hang out with. Of course, my daughter and son in law fell instantly in love with her.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are happy and cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How adorable! I love seeing pictures from your farm!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cutting trees for firewood offered us a perfect time to work on open gate training. Archer has always been good about the main gate to the road, but this gate stayed open for hours. He was pretty good, had to be corrected a few time for crossing the invisible line there, but he was much better than Jellybean. She made about 50 attempted escapes and succeeded a dozen or so times. The rest of the animals never even came near it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good Archer!.😁....Bad Jelly bean!🥴😂🤣💕 She must thinks shes a goat!😂


----------



## MadHouse

Good job Archer!
Is he in charge of stopping the goats from going through?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good Archer!.....Bad Jelly bean! She must thinks shes a goat!


She thinks she’s allowed to go wherever and do whatever she wants. She’s right 90% of the time.  But she was such a stinker. None of the other goats came near because we were using chainsaws and the tractor. Benji stayed with the other goats and Archer followed the bad little Bean down there. 



MadHouse said:


> Good job Archer!
> Is he in charge of stopping the goats from going through?


 I wish! I’ve heard other LGDs block open gates for their goats. Archer just wanted to follow JB every time she darted out. After he was corrected, she would go galloping out and he would stay at the open gate and whine at us until we brought her back to him.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sure most of you already know, there’s a new fizzy goat in town. She’s super sweet and super spoiled. Being the herd queen’s daughter lets her get away with a lot. 









Today, I am super grateful for this big dude, Archer. Sometimes he wants to go in to the buck pasture and patrol for bit, so we’ll let him. We’d worked all day putting in a new charger and new electric fence in the buck pasture and my husband didn’t realize he left a small walk-through gate to go out to the road open until we see Archer walking down the road. For those of you who have LGDs you know their recall isn’t the greatest. I called him and he immediately ran to the main gate and waited for me to jog down there and open the main gate to let him in. Not only did he not wander but because of him, we realized the gate wasn’t latched before any goats got loose. Phew.


----------



## Boer Mama

Beautiful little nameless baby 💕

and that was a close call- much better for Archer to find the gate than a goat. As bad as LGD’s are with their recall, the boys probably would have been worse 😅


----------



## MadHouse

That’s a beautiful picture of Petunia and her baby fizzy!

Archer is a hero for coming to the main gate, and he saved you a lot of hassle by showing you the little gate was open. Once again, he is priceless! And I love the look on his face, and the baby fizzy goat in tbe background. 💕


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Beautiful little nameless baby
> 
> and that was a close call- much better for Archer to find the gate than a goat. As bad as LGD’s are with their recall, the boys probably would have been worse


 For sure. I would have needed to run to the barn, get food in a scoop I could rattle around, then run back down to the road to get the bucks. I was surprised Archer, on his first ever freedom walk, stopped the first time I called him and came happily to the gate. Especially considering about twenty minutes earlier I had tried to call him from the buck pasture through a different gate and he completely ignored me. 
And I do adore my little nameless baby. Lol. 



MadHouse said:


> That’s a beautiful picture of Petunia and her baby fizzy!
> 
> Archer is a hero for coming to the main gate, and he saved you a lot of hassle by showing you the little gate was open. Once again, he is priceless! And I love the look on his face, and the baby fizzy goat in tbe background.


Archer’s is a unique looking fella. In this picture, I think he resembles Chewbacca from Star Wars. 

It is incredible to get to know a different side of Petunia. She is such an affectionate and wonderful mom. I was just looking at pictures of her when she wasn’t much bigger than her baby and getting a little teary eyed about getting to be a part of her journey from baby to mama.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Handsome shaggy boy! Baby goat just blends right into the surroundings… camo goat!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I love it! Archer is such a good boy! Have you thought of Mist or Misty for the baby?


----------



## toth boer goats

Love ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Today Jellybean played with the baby, Thistle did some a babysitting while mom was out foraging, and the baby was very happy to be grazing with the big girl herd.


----------



## Boer Mama

It looks like she’s coming to find her lap for a little snooze… or just to nibble on you and see what you might have for her 😉


----------



## MellonFriend

What a good girl, Thistle! My does would _never_ let another kid hang out with them like that.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] You called it. She’s asleep on my lap right now. And I just took that pic a few minutes ago. 

[mention]MellonFriend [/mention] Thistle is sweet (most of the time). I think it helps that the baby is the herd queen’s daughter.


----------



## BloomfieldM

It takes a village er, herd! What a group of nice gals


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks. They are a nice group of gals. I think the baby has her daddy’s personality. Very outgoing, brave, and a total love. She might pester them in to just letting her hang out with them. She’s persistent. And they are nice does who aren’t going to put up much of a fight. 

Here’s a pic of mama and baby out for a m stroll this morning. 

And a bonus pic of my cat, Lola, who fell asleep hugging my arm while I was looking up something on my phone. I held my arm like that for a ridiculous amount of time so as not to disturb her.


----------



## Boer Mama

My cat always finds me when I’m looking up something on my phone… I tend to lean forward on my bed and she comes and rubs back and forth in front of my face and then lays on my forearms 🤣

looks like you guys had a beautiful morning ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cats are such pests, such lovable, cuddly pests.


----------



## MadHouse

I love that the baby seems to have Champ’s personality!
You were worried about one baby being lonely… I guess you have put that worry to rest?

Lola is just too cute! A very cute pest!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I still wish she had a playmate. She tries and tries to get the others to play with her. On rare occasions, Jellybean will give in for a few seconds. But Jellybean has never been a playful goat. On the other hand, I’m glad she was a single because there would be no considering keeping two and we are likely going to be retaining her.


----------



## Boer Mama

Have you been able to narrow down your name list yet? 😅
Just wondering if you’re getting closer to a name decision!


----------



## FizzyGoats

This poor baby will never have a name. 

So my husband and I have sort of inside joke with the term M’lady, so we though we’d work that into her registered name, since Petunia’s lines are royal themed (she’s Princess Petunia). But since she also has a botanical part to her name, we have been thinking we could stick with that as well. We were seriously considering the suggestion Queen Anne’s Lace, but it’s a couple characters too long with our herd name and we have an animal named Annie and had a Lacey. 

Then we finally narrowed it down to two names: Lilac and Lilly. We’d have M’Lady in front of either. We like Lilac because she has a nearly purple hue to her color (doesn’t really come through in pics). We’d likely call her Lyla most of the time. We also really like Lilly because it’s a remembrance flower and she was born on 9/11. We didn’t manage to pick one in the brief time my husband was home between two jobs and so the poor little thing is still hopping around the pasture without a name. 


Anyhoo, here’s some more pics. The goats owe a big thank you to Thistle (white doe) because she is the problem solver. She will push a sapling over with her body, hook her leg over it and hold down for all to enjoy. Though when she’s done, they’re out of luck because she lets go and the leaves spring back up in to the air. 

The other day I couldn’t find the baby anyway where. I was searching the pasture and didn’t see her. I glanced under the picnic table but all I saw was chickens, then I finally walked around to the other side to see the baby napping with the hens.


----------



## Boer Mama

I love both those names! ❤
the little lady will be happy to have her name settled either way 😁
And she’s so good at finding hiding spaces especially with her camouflage lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

I think either name will be perfect! I really like Lilly.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well at least you have narrowed it down! I'm partial to Lilac because it's a little more unique, but either one's going to be perfect for her! 😍


----------



## BloomfieldM

MellonFriend said:


> Well at least you have narrowed it down! I'm partial to Lilac because it's a little more unique, but either one's going to be perfect for her! 😍


Agree partial to Lilac. She is definitely a lavender hue in the pics


----------



## MadHouse

She is such a cutie!
Both names are beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im.glad you guys are deciding.on a name. I enjoy her pictures more and more. So keep on discussing, thats fine...as long as you keep posting the pictures..Im good!🤣😂💕


----------



## GoofyGoat

Finally had a few minutes to finally get caught up. Your herd looks amazing! You should be very proud. Carters growing like a weed and so very handsome. It’s so great to see after such a rough start.
For the babies name I’m partial to Lilly but Lilac is pretty too. Either suits her well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww adorable 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]GoofyGoat [/mention] Aw, thanks! Carter is now crawling everywhere and he’ll be here again soon to celebrate his first birthday. I can’t wait. 

So, the still unnamed baby (today I’m leaning toward Lilac, so I’m leaning the same way as half of you and tomorrow that may shift again ), had to learn the boy turkeys are different than the girls. The hens and jennies chase her around and I have to either supervise or keep them separate. So today, I switched things up and put the girl turkeys in the buck pasture and let the toms and jakes in the main part with the does. Poor little nameless baby is so terrified of turkeys. She’d bolt from the toms for no reason. The big, mature toms don’t bother her at all. The jakes (also quite huge now) don’t want her around but they’ll chase her off the patch of weeds they are eating and then stop after she backs up a few feet. She’s so used to being relentlessly pursued by the jennies and hens that it took her a while to realize the jakes weren’t chasing her. 

Oh, and I have to show off my new sweater. My daughter accidentally stole a hoodie of mine when she was here last and sent this to me as penance. This definitely better than the hoodie she took thinking it was hers.  Sorry my hair is soaking wet, I just got out of the shower and was so excited it was finally cool enough for sweater weather and couldn’t wait to send her a pic.


----------



## ksalvagno

Love your new shirt!


----------



## Boer Mama

Cute sweater! We were 90 for a cpl days this week, now low 70’s for the weekend before 80’s next week. I gotta wear a vest while I can this weekend 🤣

I’d be scared of turkeys too if I were her size! 😅


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, poor baby, being afraid of all turkeys. I hope she catches on soon, that the guys are not mean.

What a cute sweater!! Those are your original 3 Fizzy Goats!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Oh I’ve seen that on Etsy. I thought about it long and hard. So cute! You can also get custom signs in metal with that design. Like with your farm name.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Archer made me so mad today. I don’t know what happened before I went to investigate a strange noise, but there was a deer in the middle of the pond and Archer was trying to drag it out. He had the back of its neck in his mouth but wasn’t biting. Obviously, he could have killed it if that was his goal. I honestly don’t know what his goal was but I highly doubt it was play. He wasn’t in attack mode either because it’s difficult to call him off if he is. I yelled at him (I think he learned a few new choice words today) and he backed off and came to me right away. I put him in the barn. It took me forever to coax the deer out of the chilly water with a long branch. I was just about to strip down and get in when my little goats came to say hi and that seemed to relax the deer and it slowly walked all the way out of the water. 

The deer was in shock and cold. I let it stand in the sun and recover for a bit. I didn’t see any injuries, no punctures, no blood, and just a superficial scratch on its ear and leg. So I gave it distance and time to recover but it was still a bit weak and had a slight limp and couldn’t jump our fence to get out (though the poor thing tried). I also put Archer on a leash and made him observe it calmly from afar. The lesson never clicked though. I could tell he wanted it out of our fence line and was simply being obedient. Trying to free it from my pasture is another long story and a another comedy of errors that eventually worked out, which is how my days have gone lately. But it is the “worked out” for which I’m grateful. 

Once I got the deer out the back gate, I hope it found a nice place in the woods to rest and recover. Those eyes melted my heart.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Oh poor baby deer. Around here all our deer are named Carlisle… poor Carlisle.


----------



## Boer Mama

Poor little deer… I’m glad your goats came down to help calm it down. Hopefully it felt better after getting dried off and some rest back in familiar territory.
Archer probably succeeded in ensuring _that_ deer didn’t come back in the pasture… that’s probably the last place it’ll want to go!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, what a crazy day you had!
I am glad it all “worked out” in the end.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my soul, poor thing. I bet you never thought you’d get a pic of your goats and a deer in one picture!


----------



## 21goaties

BloomfieldM said:


> Around here all our deer are named Carlisle


😶


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, what a story! I can't really say what Archer must have been thinking, but I would give him some credit for not killing it. I know my dogs would have. Are you upset with him for using his mouth in the situation? I'm just trying to learn here for my own LGD training information, what about this situation you didn't like so much. I would have assumed he just knew that it wasn't supposed to be there and was trying to remedy the situation. Poor little deer!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Archer just wanted to rescue the doeling deer from the pond, so he could run it out of the pasture. Isn't it something the way a deer will be so calm when in the presence of a goat or several? And couldn't help but notice which two of the goats went to befriend the deer. Those two will be best buds some day.


----------



## FizzyGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Wow. Glad everyone was ok.


Me too, in the end, that’s all I really care about. 



BloomfieldM said:


> Oh poor baby deer. Around here all our deer are named Carlisle… poor Carlisle.


Yes, poor Carlisle indeed. We used to call all the rabbits Hank at our old place. It’s weird, there are few rabbits here. I think the hawks and coyotes got them all. 



Boer Mama said:


> Poor little deer… I’m glad your goats came down to help calm it down. Hopefully it felt better after getting dried off and some rest back in familiar territory.
> Archer probably succeeded in ensuring _that_ deer didn’t come back in the pasture… that’s probably the last place it’ll want to go!


 Yeah, I’d definitely say that particular deer will never jump our fence again for sure. It probably came to get a drink from the pond because we’ve been in such a bad drought. There’s likely not a lot of watering holes anymore. 



MadHouse said:


> Wow, what a crazy day you had!
> I am glad it all “worked out” in the end.


 I am too. Of course, the turkeys gave me another fiasco at feeding time. Though I did get to work on my sprints. The young turkeys are still faster than my best sprint, but my speed and agility are improving. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my soul, poor thing. I bet you never thought you’d get a pic of your goats and a deer in one picture!


 I was actually worried since it was the baby and the barely bigger than a baby, Jellybean. But I could see right away they helped calm the deer and they moved on once it was out. I did not foresee getting a pic of them that close to a deer, for sure. 



MellonFriend said:


> Wow, what a story! I can't really say what Archer must have been thinking, but I would give him some credit for not killing it. I know my dogs would have. Are you upset with him for using his mouth in the situation? I'm just trying to learn here for my own LGD training information, what about this situation you didn't like so much. I would have assumed he just knew that it wasn't supposed to be there and was trying to remedy the situation. Poor little deer!


 I’m mad because he comes from a long line of serious working guardians that seem to possess excellent discernment, determining threat from non threat. That is one of the reasons I chose to get him. Though he knew it didn’t belong, he also knew it wasn’t a threat and his tactics were overly harsh for a non threatening animal. I am pleased he listened to me and pleased he didn’t injure or kill it. I also know he’s only one year old and still has some maturing to do. But he doesn’t like ANY animal intruder, be it armadillo or deer. He doesn’t get the insane aggressive response like he does when coyotes used to come up to the fence, but he also has no intentions of letting them stay and sometimes they just can’t make their way back out, no matter how badly they want to. Even though I was not pleased with his over zealous response to the deer, I do believe it’s unlikely he’d ever let an actual threat anywhere near the goats, and that is a great comfort.



NigerianNewbie said:


> Archer just wanted to rescue the doeling deer from the pond, so he could run it out of the pasture. Isn't it something the way a deer will be so calm when in the presence of a goat or several? And couldn't help but notice which two of the goats went to befriend the deer. Those two will be best buds some day.


 He did want it out of the pond, even though I strongly suspect it went in there in a desperate attempt to avoid him. And it was pretty amazing that the deer and the goats were so mutually clam around each other. The baby loves Jellybean. Jellybean tries hard to be a good “sister” but she still prefers the company of dogs to goats. The baby always wants to see what she’s up to though and is wearing her down.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m mad because he comes from a long line of serious working guardians that seem to possess excellent discernment, determining threat from non threat. That is one of the reasons I chose to get him. Though he knew it didn’t belong, he also knew it wasn’t a threat and his tactics were overly harsh for a non threatening animal. I am pleased he listened to me and pleased he didn’t injure or kill it. I also know he’s only one year old and still has some maturing to do. But he doesn’t like ANY animal intruder, be it armadillo or deer. He doesn’t get the insane aggressive response like he does when coyotes used to come up to the fence, but he also has no intentions of letting them stay and sometimes they just can’t make their way back out, no matter how badly they want to. Even though I was not pleased with his over zealous response to the deer, I do believe it’s unlikely he’d ever let an actual threat anywhere near the goats, and that is a great comfort.


Ah, I see. I commend you for trying to teach him exactly what you want out of him. I think I have a tendency with my dogs to think that asking them to not do certain things would be too much to ask, and maybe with my dogs' breeding it would be. But I would love it if my dogs wouldn't go after everything that isn't a goat, chicken, or a dog they know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad things are ok. 🤗


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Ah, I see. I commend you for trying to teach him exactly what you want out of him. I think I have a tendency with my dogs to think that asking them to not do certain things would be too much to ask, and maybe with my dogs' breeding it would be. But I would love it if my dogs wouldn't go after everything that isn't a goat, chicken, or a dog they know.


Yes, that is my goal too. I’m obviously not there yet.  
I’ve had LGDs run the gamut, from ones that will tear apart anything that doesn’t belong, wise ones who know what deserves a fight and what doesn’t, and overly tolerant ones. I knew the Komondor in him would likely make him pretty bold and more action than talk but when he was younger, I actually thought he was going to be overly tolerant. Nope. He is discerning, I guess that’s what irks me. Farm dogs will be barking all night in the distance and he doesn’t join in. He barks if and when he needs to and is pretty good at knowing the difference. He’s now out all night with the bucks. The boys have the run of the place at sundown. But Archer is on patrol and quiet most of the night. He was probably doing exactly like [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] said and trying to get it out of the pond so he could chase it out of the field and didn’t realize the huge error of that plan with an exhausted, terrified deer. So now I’ll just take opportunities afforded to me to tone down his “get outta here or else” attitude toward some of the milder wildlife around here.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The baby is such a chunker and growing fast. She’s got so much personality. I wish I could capture it in photos. And she is cuddly and affectionate, even with the spunky ‘tude. 

Now I’ve shifted to either Lilac or Lavender as the two names. I’m never going to name this sweet little thing.


----------



## MellonFriend

Maybe she just needs to be named a combination of the two. Lilacender or Lavendilac 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

I think I might actually prefer Lavender as well that’s what her color looks like. I think either of those names is excellent


----------



## MellonFriend

No seriously, Lavender is a really good option too. 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Maybe she just needs to be named a combination of the two. Lilacender or Lavendilac


----------



## MadHouse

I love that she so spunky, and affectionate!
Those are such adorable pictures! 🥰 
I thought of Lavender too.


----------



## Boer Mama

I like lavender too 😍
Lady lavender has a ring to it lol


----------



## BloomfieldM

Boer Mama said:


> I like lavender too 😍
> Lady lavender has a ring to it lol


Oh, that’s snappy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

All right, I’m making an executive decision. The nameless baby shall now be called Lavender. I don’t know if her registered name will be our herd name and then M’lady Lavender or just Lady Lavender. But since I’m still waiting for the dam’s registration to be fixed, I have a while before I have to decide that. At least she has a name now.


----------



## BloomfieldM

I’m a fan of this decision! It’s a beautiful name for a beautiful doeling


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty name!


----------



## Tanya

More beautiful goats


----------



## MellonFriend

I really love it! It fits her perfectly! 😀


----------



## toth boer goats

I like Lavender too.


----------



## Boer Mama

bitterfgiirnjhy said:


> Anyway, I’m just excited to finally have my first goats. They are 10 week old ND.
> (White one is Thistle, Black one is Petunia, and brown one is Jasmine)


Welcome to TGS 😊
You can start a new post and post pictures and updates on your herd there. Everyone would love to meet your goats!


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s weird, that’s a quote from me way early on in the thread. Not sure if they were trying to quote or if it’s just spam. 


Anyway, today I went on a hike in the woods. I forget how beautiful some of the wild land is that I haven’t fenced in yet. I ducked branches and wandered game trails, walked fallen trees to cross little ravines. It was almost serene, except I was hunting seven escaped convicts (turkeys). I was able to return them all to their pasture without incident. But the poults, which are getting so big, are lean and long and speedy. If you’re wondering how fast they can run, I estimate it to be a million miles an hour. I’m pretty sure a couple broke the sound barrier. I am getting some great cardio in every day with these idiots.


----------



## MadHouse

That sounds like a great walk thanks to the turkeys. It would have been even nicer without having to run after them. But maybe then you wouldn’t have gone.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you were able to get them back.


----------



## Boer Mama

I didn’t even realize that was another one copying your thread. The last time I knew it cus it was so soon after you’d posted. This time I thought someone had joined and was confused about things 😅
You’re quite the magnet for spammers for some reason!
Glad you got the escapees back and a good workout to boot 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

MadHouse said:


> That sounds like a great walk thanks to the turkeys. It would have been even nicer without having to run after them. But maybe then you wouldn’t have gone.


 It really was a great walk I otherwise wouldn’t have taken. And most of it was a walk. I only had a few sprints when one or two tried to make break for it and run away instead of toddle along with the stray flock members. 



ksalvagno said:


> Glad you were able to get them back.


 Me too. I’m getting pretty good at it. They make sure I get lots of practice. 



Boer Mama said:


> I didn’t even realize that was another one copying your thread. The last time I knew it cus it was so soon after you’d posted. This time I thought someone had joined and was confused about things
> You’re quite the magnet for spammers for some reason!
> Glad you got the escapees back and a good workout to boot


For some reason, they love me. Lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ve been MIA for the last week or so but have a wonderful excuse. My grandson, Carter was here for a visit, his parents too of course. 😆 He is mobile now! He turned one while here and on his first birthday we discovered his favorite and least favorite thing. Favorite: driving the tractor. Least favorite: getting off the tractor. We had such a good time.


----------



## Boer Mama

Love it! He looks like he knows exactly what to do with that lever 🤣
I’m sure he enjoyed being out with all the animals- so much to see! 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What great pics! I’m dying at the one of Carter “driving” the tractor with his parents in the bucket


----------



## MadHouse

It is easy to see that Carter is a farmer at heart! 
I am so glad he got to drive the tractor for his birthday! Are his parents considering buying a tractor now? 🤣 

I love all the pictures! I find it so touching that Archer the great big dog is so sweet with little lives.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Magnificent!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

My hubs is in DC working and met with some colleagues her rarely sees. He showed them the pic of me, Carter, and Archer sitting in the field. They are used to tiny dogs and asked, “What the heck is that thing?” Of course, my husband has a strange sense of humor and acted offended and took his phone back and said, “That’s my wife,” which of course sent the person back pedaling and trying to explain they were asking about the giant polar bear dog. 🤣 My husband thinks he’s hilarious.

I tried so hard to get a good pic of the goats out and about but Jellybean and Lavender kept chasing me down, making it impossible to get a decent photo. You can thank the little stinkers for this subpar pic.









Jasmine being Jasmine









I just took this screenshot from the camera in the buck barn. They have such a bromance. I built them a little huddle house in their barn with straw bedding, a great place to stay warm, but it is new and therefor terrifying, so they are instead just cuddling on the bed beside it.


----------



## BloomfieldM

I just took this screenshot from the camera in the buck barn. They have such a bromance. I built them a little huddle house in their barn with straw bedding, a great place to stay warm, but it is new and therefor terrifying, so they are instead just cuddling on the bed beside it. 

View attachment 239596

[/QUOTE]

You are obviously trying to murder them with your new house… good thing the have each other to get through it 😂😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Right? It’s funny because they always run to their barn when I bring them in for the day, knowing their hay pellet dinner is waiting in their dishes. They always beat me to the barn. When I changed things up and added the huddle hut, they ran in as usual and then practically ran me over as they turned and hightailed it out of the there. My big brave boys.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I built them a little huddle house in their barn with straw bedding, a great place to stay warm,


They should appreciate their huddle house a bit more tonight. The cold front is moving through, and we may get our first frost/freeze in NC for the season.


----------



## BloomfieldM

FizzyGoats said:


> Right? It’s funny because they always run to their barn when I bring them in for the day, knowing their hay pellet dinner is waiting in their dishes. They always beat me to the barn. When I changed things up and added the huddle hut, they ran in as usual and then practically ran me over as they turned and hightailed it out of the there. My big brave boys.


Goats are so weird… must be why we love them


----------



## MadHouse

I laughed so hard at your husband’s little joke with his colleagues, I almost choked on my hot chocolate. I must share his weird sense of humour.
Jellybean and Lavender just love you so much, they want to be near you!
Nice to see pictures of the boys, even it they were scared to death and it’s a screenshot in the dark. I can imagine the wide eyed panic, as they practically ran you over to get the heck out of that dangerous place!


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention] It was 27*F when I went out to milk this morning and the bucks were out running and bucking and trying their best to convince Archer to play with them. They are still snubbing the wonderful, warm place I made them. Maybe I need to sit in it when I bring them in and let them see it’s ok and there are no monsters.

[mention]MadHouse [/mention] I laughed too. Knowing my husband, he kept a serious face while teasing them, but he couldn’t get through telling me the story without chuckling because he knew I’d love it. Sorry you choked on hot chocolate though. 

I just made my very first batch of homemade hot cocoa last night with goats milk. Oh my goodness. I can never go back now. It was so good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love your hubbys sense of humor! He sounds wonderful,congrats to you! The pictures of Carter, his parents, the big wooly creature and small goats are Adorable!😂🤣🤪 Thanks for shareing ,especially about the turkeys. Im ordering some for next spring!🤞 I am learning from everyone!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] I am still learning on the turkeys, more in how I want to manage them and where and how to keep them. Once they get a few months old, they are pretty hardy. And the ones hatched and raised by hens were hardy from about a week on. They’re easy unless they won’t stay where you want them too. Lol. What kind are you getting?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im ordering the Heritage turkeys, the Royal Palms is what Im hopeing for. If they have some. I also like the Bourban Red. I love the way yours look, so healthy. I just want a few. Im going to be careful so I wont get too many. Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im going to be careful so I wont get too many. Lol


Um, from where I sit and observe posts with turkey talk, I think "turkey math" could be a possibility.  

Shh, don't tell FizzyGoats I'm teasing about her, "She has half a ton of turkey now." Dang bird flu.


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Um, from where I sit and observe posts with turkey talk, I think "turkey math" could be a possibility.
> 
> Shh, don't tell FizzyGoats I'm teasing about her, "She has half a ton of turkey now." Dang bird flu.


 I do have a half ton of turkey. Turkey math sneaks up on you. It’s as bad as goat math.


----------



## Tanya

What beautiful pictures. Go Carter, you drive that tractor young man. We will make a goat farmer out of you yet!


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

I tried to get pics of the boys today but they’re so sweet and cuddly that I can’t get a step away to get a photo. The one below is from me literally running backward and snapping a quick pic before they caught me.  The other pic is the face Champ always makes when I scratch his butt. He loves it. Briar and Champ are just the sweetest. You can imagine what I smell like now. Totally worth it. I love my boys.


----------



## MadHouse

I love it! That face 🥰!!
I can smell you through the picture. A skunk, or a strong coffee.

Your bucks are beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But isnt it fun? To run from the boys? I kinda enjoy it. Never had to do that before, how about you?🤪😂🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

Hey- I used to be a fast runner and one of my favorite games was boys chase girls tag at recess… of course that was in about 3rd grade 😆
I stopped running from the boys later on… I’m sure I added a bunch of grey hairs for my dad 😜

Champs face is great! It reminds me of my dads old retired gelding stretching out and enjoying tummy scratches on ‘the spot’ ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ve never been much of a runner, and yeah, my bucks are definitely the only boys chasing me around these days (unless you count my toms when I have turkey food). Lol. My stinky boys are certainly my obsessive stalkers with only the sweetest of intentions. Unless a doe walks within ten feet of the fence. Then I cease to exist. 

[mention]MadHouse [/mention] I feel like I need to Febreeze my thread now. The boys stunk it up. And I don’t even mind the scent. I wouldn’t make a perfume out of it or anything, and I find it a strong smell but not particularly offensive. So I have to be careful because I don’t notice it on myself as much as those around me notice it. 

When the vet was out here working on Champ, he did say my bucks don’t smell nearly as bad as most bucks, so maybe they haven’t yet hit their full fragrance. Or maybe I got a little lucky.


----------



## toth boer goats

😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

I had this little thing on lockdown in the pen with me for two hours today, trying to collect some poop for a fecal analysis. No luck. And in case you’re wondering, she was not released early for good behavior. She was fairly naughty. This is about the only time she was still enough to take a pic. I sure do love my rambunctious little Lavender.


----------



## Boer Mama

Are you concerned she’s got something or just trying to get a fecal for reassurances?
She sure look happy and content in that picture! 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Whaat? That innocent cute little thing can’t possibly be naughty and rambunctious??!?   😂 🥰

I hope you get your sample soon!


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Boer Mama I’m a bit worried. A few of my goats have had the plops and diarrhea, and she’s one of them. I’m assuming it’s something they ate because the poo is green and there’s no fevers or drastic changes in behavior. I ran the other ones who have had problems and didn’t see any evidence of parasite issues, but she’s so little and at prime coccidiosis age, so I’d like to just be sure.

@MadHouse She is the most rambunctious little goat ever! 🤣 She is such a love and a cuddler though, so it all balances out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

She’s such a beautiful color


----------



## Boer Mama

Hopefully just something she ate and her hard fought for fecal turns up nothing 😅


----------



## NigerianNewbie

The expression on that little face looks a tad scornful...... FizzyGoats inquiring minds want to know, has baby Lavender had her buds burned or hasn't she grown any?


----------



## FizzyGoats

KY Goat Girl said:


> She’s such a beautiful color


 Thanks. I think so too. Anyone know what color she is? 😆 I have no clue. 


Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully just something she ate and her hard fought for fecal turns up nothing 😅


Let’s hope. And let’s hope I can get her to poop when I’m watching. Finding those peppercorns in the field is not going to happen. Lol.


NigerianNewbie said:


> The expression on that little face looks a tad scornful...... FizzyGoats inquiring minds want to know, has baby Lavender had her buds burned or hasn't she grown any?


I had to leave her in the pen alone for a moment. She probably was a bit miffed at me for abandoning her for a full 45 seconds. Lol. I disbudded her a while ago. None of my goats are polled, so that will be an unfortunate task to be done for babies on this farm.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my goodness that face is so precious. She looks so innocent; you'd never know she was guilty of withholding evidence. 💩


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Anyone know what color she is? 😆 I have no clue.


Could @CountyLineAcres come over and have a look?


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness that face is so precious. She looks so innocent; you'd never know she was guilty of withholding evidence. 💩


 Withholding evidence! 🤣


MadHouse said:


> Could @CountyLineAcres come over and have a look?


That would be wonderful. 😊


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I am sorry guys! I have been meaning to let you know her color. With so many messages and pictures to sift through, could you post clear pictures of her entire body along with her dam and sire (even siblings could help too!).


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no worries, [mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] I know you are very busy. I really appreciate your help!

She’s an only child so far.  She looks completely different colors in different lights.

Her dam is the black and white and her sire is the gold, he looks white but as a kid he was gold, and he still has a gold/orange color to him under his long stinky white fur but it can only be seen when stroking his hair in the opposite direction of growth. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] I just went out and took a few more. They’re not great pics, but hopefully they help.


----------



## FizzyGoats

In other news, this happened today.









I made sure they had a few goes of it. After three great hunches from Thistle, I called it good and marked the calendar. They hung out a little and that was that. Everyone went back to their perspective pastures. I found the post coitus behavior quite funny. Thistle went to get a snack and Champ just stood there smiling.


----------



## MadHouse

This is so exciting!!! Yay for Thistle and Champ babies!!!
I don’t think the behaviour is so odd. It made him happy and her hungry! 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

Lavender is turning out stunning and I can’t wait for more babies


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh yay! More fizzy goats on the way! 😃🥳 I can't wait to see what Thistle's kids will look like with her interesting coat color.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> In other news, this happened today.
> View attachment 239816
> 
> 
> I made sure they had a few goes of it. After three great hunches from Thistle, I called it good and marked the calendar. They hung out a little and that was that. Everyone went back to their perspective pastures. I found the post coitus behavior quite funny. Thistle went to get a snack and Champ just stood there smiling.
> 
> View attachment 239817


I’m so exciting! I saw the pic and was like “” so you can have kidding races with me, Dandy, and anyone else who has does due around that time!


----------



## BloomfieldM

I think Thistle might be my favorite goat name after Bramble… don’t tell my other goats


----------



## Boer Mama

Yay thistle 🎉💕🤩


----------



## CountyLineAcres

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] I just went out and took a few more. They’re not great pics, but hopefully they help.
> View attachment 239812
> 
> View attachment 239813
> 
> View attachment 239814


Have you bred her sire to other black does before? What did you get?


----------



## FizzyGoats

@CountyLineAcres This is the first time breeding for both sire and dam. So neither have had other kids.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@FizzyGoats I’d say she looks like a shaded gold. Maybe carrying chocolate.

Since the dam is black and the sire is gold, we know she cannot be a combination pattern. She has a dark belly, dorsal stripe, martingale, and leg shading, but she isn’t distinctly any specific pattern.

This reminded me of the “chocolate golds” I see. It’s believed that golds can have eumelanic shading; however, it is likely a completely separate allele called “shaded red”. It’s exactly like gold but has some shading.

Hope this wasn’t too confusing! Once you get more kids from your buck, there will be more data to confirm her color.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] Wow. Thank you! I have a few things to look up now. I really appreciate you helping me out and sharing your amazing knowledge and expertise. So on her registration do I just put shaded gold?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

CountyLineAcres said:


> She has a dark belly, dorsal stripe, martingale, and leg shading, but she isn’t distinctly any specific pattern.


@FizzyGoats this ☝ is a beautifully worded description of how unique Lavender is. If she begins to darken as some ND are inclined, the color more than likely would be a chocolate. Wow. 💙


----------



## BloomfieldM

Chocolate gold? 2 of the best substances known! She is so unique and pretty


----------



## CountyLineAcres

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] Wow. Thank you! I have a few things to look up now. I really appreciate you helping me out and sharing your amazing knowledge and expertise. So on her registration do I just put shaded gold?


Yes! That’s what I would do. It’s concise and descriptive.

Shaded gold with white.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

NigerianNewbie said:


> @FizzyGoats this  is a beautifully worded description of how unique Lavender is. If she begins to darken as some ND are inclined, the color more than likely would be a chocolate. Wow.


That’s exactly why baby pictures are important, since they can change as they grow! Someone could mistaken her for chocolate down the road.

Although I will say that this grey-ish gold does tend to veer more towards yellow as they grow! It’ll be fun to see her end color at maturity.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention]and [mention]BloomfieldM [/mention] for saying such nice things about little Lavender. The way to my heart used to be for someone to be nice to my children, now it’s people who love my goats.  

She’s the first born here. The first to carry our farm name, so of course we love her and think she’s special, but it is so fun to think others think she’s special too. 

[mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] Thank you! Shaded gold with white it is. That’s a relief to finally know what to put. I’m still researching some of what you explained. It’s so fascinating. Most of its over my head but I’m so grateful to have the help of someone who really gets it. And I see what you mean about baby pictures being important. Champ looks white. But he was a yellow gold with white when he was young. Like you and [mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention], I’ll be interested to see her color as she grows.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@FizzyGoats Color is so fun to discuss! I am glad I could be of help! You’ll likely be getting more of them from your boy. He’s the one with that gene, and it’s a dominant one!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]CountyLineAcres [/mention] I don’t think I will ever understand the color genetics. Lol. You’re a lifesaver. It is fascinating though.


Ok, y’all, I made my first mozzarella today. It took almost all my milk so I was nervous about messing it up. But it was pretty easy. I made it, shredded it up, and made pizza. So yummy!


----------



## Boer Mama

Good job! That pizza looks yummy 🤤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. It was delicious!


I also caught this doubly adorable goatie pic.


----------



## Boer Mama

Jelly beans just chilling and Lavender’s like ‘boo!’
Someone must have told her it’s almost Halloween so she’s practicing 😂


----------



## MadHouse

The cheese and pizza look amazing and delicious!

I love the picture of the double trouble adorables! 🥰 🥰 
It seems as if those two have become inseparable.


----------



## BloomfieldM

I need to try mozzarella but am totally intimidated


----------



## toth boer goats

Yummy 😋


----------



## FizzyGoats

The pizza really was delicious. It was gone quickly. And the mozzarella really was fairly easy to make. 

And Jellybean is ALWAYS chill and Lavender is ALWAYS up to something.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jasmine and Briar had their date yesterday. So hopefully that’s it for now. Briar was very happy it was finally his turn. 

And Lavender is just too cute. She is so her mother’s daughter, and often walking around with a stick in her mouth.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, I don't think I've seen Briar in a while, he sure has matured! 😍 He and Jasmine make a beautiful pair!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Briar has gotten huge! Can’t wait to see his babies! 

I just love your property! It reminds me a lot of my aunt and uncle’s old place.


----------



## MadHouse

Yay for Briar and Jasmine! They are both beautiful!
Is Briar considered buckskin as well?
I hope this means your breeding is done.

Lavender is just too cute! My Leela still carries sticks around too sometimes.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, I don't think I've seen Briar in a while, he sure has matured!  He and Jasmine make a beautiful pair!


He is getting big. And he is such a good boy. I know it’ll sound awful, but he didn’t win my heart right away. He was a “head” not a “heart” decision. Somehow, a real bond with him sort of snuck up on me, and one day I realized how much I adored him for him, not just his genetics or his conformation and coloring or just because he had a pleasant disposition. I realized I’d fallen for his quirks, for his silly shenanigans balanced with an easy going personality, his seemingly endless capacity for joy, and his always entertaining bromance with Champ. And I’m telling you, if every goat could be like him for hoof trims, it would become the new favorite chore. He helps out, holds the weight of his leg for you like a well trained horse and stays very still. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Briar has gotten huge! Can’t wait to see his babies!
> 
> I just love your property! It reminds me a lot of my aunt and uncle’s old place.


Aw, thanks. We sure love it here. 



MadHouse said:


> Yay for Briar and Jasmine! They are both beautiful!
> Is Briar considered buckskin as well?
> I hope this means your breeding is done.
> 
> Lavender is just too cute! My Leela still carries sticks around too sometimes.


I’d have to recheck his papers to be sure, but I believe he’s chamoise. 

I love when they carry sticks around. Petunia does it a lot. We always say she looks like she is smoking a cigar.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww he sounds like such a good boy! 🥰 Hopefully he passes on some of those traits to his offspring.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Nice looking pair 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the fall. The goats can still find some green if they look hard enough. And the sunrises are beautiful. 

























And I have to show you what Archer does with his food dish. He eats in the barn with the does, then he carries his empty dish to the bed in the pen and sits with it for a while. He’s weird.


----------



## BloomfieldM

FizzyGoats said:


> I love the fall. The goats can still find some green if they look hard enough. And the sunrises are beautiful.
> View attachment 240339
> 
> View attachment 240343
> 
> View attachment 240341
> 
> 
> And I have to show you what Archer does with his food dish. He eats in the barn with the does, then he carries his empty dish to the bed in the pen and sits with it for a while. He’s weird.
> View attachment 240342


He’s looking for a refill 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]BloomfieldM [/mention] I think he is. He always has a hopeful look, like I might have some more kibble or whey for him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What breed is Archer? He is adorable and seems so sweet.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Archer is a mix of Komondor (the sheepdog that looks like a mop) and Great Pyrenees. That’s why he always has mad scientist hair. And he is a total sweetheart (unless you’re an intruder of any sort). He’s definitely a gentle giant. Though he’s not huge like some. He weighs about 125 lbs and still has a bit of growing to do because he’s 1, but I’m thinking he is pretty much the size he’ll always be.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I have two unhappy goaties. Mama and baby had to be separated for the milk test. I tried teat tape and Lavendar got it off and drained one side of the udder at hour 23 of the 24 hour test. Most nights when I tape, she manages to get at least one uncovered no matter what tape or tactic I use. 

By some miracle, I got Lavender to take the bottle. She’s not thrilled with it, but she’s had 5 or 6 ounces every three hours, so that’s good. Jellybean is such a sweet “sister.” She is great company for Lavender. 

Mama and baby call for each other a lot. Petunia is more upset than Lavender. She just stays right by the pen. Hasn’t even gone out to browse. Less than three hours and I can do the pm milking and they can be together again.


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m sure they had a happy reuniting - poor little dears 💕
I’ve got some mamas that are like that and just always so concerned about their more than big enough babies 😂
Hope your test came out good!


----------



## MadHouse

As always, beautiful goat and dog!
Archer is so cute and funny!
Jellybean is an angel, helping out Lavender.
💕 
You take gorgeous pictures!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They were so happy to be together again. Though they spend more time apart on days they’re not separated by a fence than they did today. They are always going off in different directions, doing their own things, but when there’s a fence between them, suddenly they can’t leave each other’s side. Lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I need to work on getting a decent udder pic. And with her being a black goat, it’s super hard to get a foreudder pic that shows anything. Also, I really don’t want to shave her with cold weather around the corner. This is only about a 9.5 hour fill because it was dark by the time it was a 12 hr fill. And I didn’t think to take one on the stand because she doesn’t have a big appetite, so once I get her up there, I’ve only got so much eating and behaving time to get her milked. And I’m slow. People say it takes 5 minutes to milk their goats that produce a lot of milk, with me stopping to refill a tiny food dish (my design flaw) and resting my hands quite a bit, it takes me about 10 minutes. 

I think her milk test weight was fairly average for a first freshener ND. I’m not really sure. She milked 3.2 lbs total. 1.7 in the morning and 1.5 in the evening. I’ll send it off today. Her milk is so creamy, so I’m excited to see the lab numbers. 

I still have no idea what I’m doing. I’m just doing it anyway.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Oh boy you are going to have such a fun time weaning 😂🤣😂 Marigold is STILL complaining to me about being weaned over a month later! Teats look like they are a nice size and you will get faster it just takes time!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yeah, weaning is going to be a very dramatic time around here. 

Her teats are decent and her orifices seem really good. I don’t have any experience but there’s a big, steady stream that comes from them when I milk, much bigger than I expected out of a little goat teat.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## MellonFriend

I hear you on how tough it is to take udder pictures of a black goat. I think her udder looks nice from what I can tell! 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] I think her udder is decent but I have so much to learn before I can be a good judge of it. I’ll be interested to see how her lactation goes. 

I’m having a tough time putting meat on her bones. She looks meaty but she’s not. I feed her a mix of alfalfa pellets and a 16% protein grain for dairy goats 3 x’s a day. I give her as much as she wants but she doesn’t have a huge appetite. Her fecals have been clean. I sometimes add calf manna and think I’ll do that more regularly and maybe get some shredded beet pulp to try. Does anyone know if I should try both shredded beet pulp and calf manna? Or just stick to one or the other?


----------



## MadHouse

I have done both at the same time for a skinny doe. With beet pulp you have to be careful not to give lots, as it can cause loose stool.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you [mention]MadHouse [/mention] I will introduce it slowly once I get some. I upped her calf manna this morning by a bit, and she’s not dangerously under conditioned but I have a feeling she’d get that way if she wasn’t watched carefully. Especially since she looks good from a distance and is still soft and shiny too.


----------



## MellonFriend

I had trouble getting Prim to gain weight when she first freshened. I tried pretty much everything out there, including beet pulp, and what I landed on was a combination of high protein dairy goat pellet, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, calf manna, and wheat germ oil. I swear wheat germ oil is my secret weapon. Upping her fat as well as her protein really makes a big difference with weight gain. The wheat germ oil being loaded with vitamin e I believe has really helped my does with selenium absorption too.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am so glad you mentioned wheat germ oil [mention]MellonFriend [/mention] . I used to give them BOSS sprayed with wheatgerm oil as a treat and sort of forgot about it. She loved that. I’ll definitely add that in to the mix again.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, you can see gap in their size closing. I used to jokingly say Lavender would catch Jellybean before she was four months old. But she’s only two months old and almost matches my little Beanbean (7 months old). 










Lavender is weird. I mean, all goats are, but she takes it up a notch. She was jumping at this corner like a kangaroo trying to get a spider web.









Turkeys and goats may not be friends, but sometimes they’re friendly. Sometimes. Thistle even shared her bed with a hen









We had a wild swing in temps, going from a high in the 80’s to a low in the 20’s from one day to the next. Only one farm resident is quite happy for the “lovely” weather we’re having.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, Lavender and Jellybean! I bet that at 4 months Lavender will be bigger than Jellybean. She just had a great start to life, and Jellybean had obstacles.
But I also bet they will always be friends.

So funny, the kangaroo trying to get a spiderweb! My goats eat them too. It must be like cotton candy!

Thistle is the sweetest 🥰! I like how the three are posing. 

And I’m happy for Archer. 
Your property is so beautiful!


----------



## Boer Mama

Lavender is growing great! She’s going to pass Jellybean very soon. Lol
Archer definitely looks like he’s happy with the weather ❤


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> We had a wild swing in temps, going from a high in the 80’s to a low in the 20’s from one day to the next.


The cold front started moving into the neighboring state overnight. It's chilly this morning and feels almost artic from being unaccustomed to the sudden drop in temperatures. On the honey do list for today is to pick the last of the vegetables (butter beans, okra, sage, thyme, cucumber and green beans) before the freeze tonight comes to stay until whichever month mother nature decides it's time for spring.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Aww so cute! Lavender is a funny gal. I’m glad Lavender is doing so well, she looks really healthy. I can’t believe she’s 2 months old already. 

Meriwether had a pet chicken, it would sneak into the goats barn to lay its eggs and he would hang out with it when it was done. He would lick its feet when I would pick the chicken up to evict it 🤢. It started roosting on the 2x4 on top the stall wall and poop in the food so I started trying to discourage it from coming but couldn’t. Then it pooped all over Marigold which was my final straw and I rehomed it. I wonder still if he misses his chicken.. Maybe Thistle will adopt this turkey 😂.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]MadHouse [/mention] It’s funny your goats like spider webs too. Only one of my other goats finds them fascinating, and that is of course, her mother, Petunia.  And yes, Lavender didn’t have all the troubles Jellybean did. It’s just amazing how quickly that shows itself. We’re assuming Jellybean will never be proper breeding size and is stunted (from what I hear, her twin is normal sized). If that changes, great. If not, she’ll be a little companion goat. She’s great company for a doe or kid that needs to be separated for whatever reason. And you couldn’t ask for a better temperament. 

[mention]Boer Mama [/mention] Archer is loving the cold. He even gets the zoomies again. It’s hilarious. And Lavender is growing so fast. Her dam was the fastest grower out of my original three does, so that could be part of it. 

[mention]NigerianNewbie [/mention]We just finished up our garden a bit ago when we had a winter preview. For about three or four days, it was cold then went right back to summer. This time, I think the winter is here to stay. I just hope it leaves in a timely manner.  We’ve been building fence in this cold weather. Not the best timing but you know how it goes.


----------



## FizzyGoats

BloomfieldM said:


> Aww so cute! Lavender is a funny gal. I’m glad Lavender is doing so well, she looks really healthy. I can’t believe she’s 2 months old already.
> 
> Meriwether had a pet chicken, it would sneak into the goats barn to lay its eggs and he would hang out with it when it was done. He would lick its feet when I would pick the chicken up to evict it . It started roosting on the 2x4 on top the stall wall and poop in the food so I started trying to discourage it from coming but couldn’t. Then it pooped all over Marigold which was my final straw and I rehomed it. I wonder still if he misses his chicken.. Maybe Thistle will adopt this turkey .


That’s so funny but what a pain. I don’t think Thistle will be besties with a turkey anytime soon. The goats are nice to the turkeys but the turkeys are not always nice to the goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Archer was barking last night. He’s usually quiet, so I put my jacket on and grabbed the spotlight. When I went to open the door, the barking turned to a quick, quiet snarl in the distance and then immediate silence. I stepped outside and shined my spotlight in the general direction of the previous barking. Archer was standing by the chicken pen with a dead possum in his mouth. 

I said, “Good boy,” and went back inside. But when I went to let Benji (farm dog) out later to go potty, Archer was still carrying it around. He never knows what to do with the kill. He is proud of himself, wants to show everyone, but then just walks around with it for a long while, sometimes days. Never tears into it, never eats it. Other than being covered in slobber, his kills look like they died in their sleep. There’s not even usually blood. I’m sure he does the old grab and shake, which kills them quickly, thank goodness. So this morning, I either have to wait for Archer to retrieve it from wherever he put it and carry it around again, or I need to go find where he stashed it. Benji won’t eat it either but I can’t say the same for the turkeys and chickens, so I’d like to find it before they do.


----------



## Boer Mama

Good boy Archer 😍
At least it’s cool out now - so you don’t have to worry about bloating stinky death smell for awhile 😆
Good luck in locating and disposing of Archers prize 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM

😂🤣😂 Dogs are so gross! I’m sure carrying around dead animals all day are what the cool dogs do!
I hope you can find the dead possum before the birds go at it.


----------



## toth boer goats

What a good dog. 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

The goats are enjoying the last of the log pile before it’s chopped into firewood. Most of it already has been but they still enjoy the smaller log piles. 









Lavender can somehow still squeeze through the tiny opening to get into the chicken pen but can’t seem to squeeze out of it anymore. Such a stinker. 









The goats were full of it this morning. 









And my boys, oh my goodness, their stinky bromance is about the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Everyone looks happy and healthy! I love you’re boys’ relationship


----------



## BloomfieldM

I love how much those boys love each other! Lavender is getting so huge😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt that amazing! How they can squeeze in a tiny hole, but cant get out!🤣😂 Your pictures are really neat. Yes Those bucks are adorable! Best buds!


----------



## MadHouse

Your goats have such a wonderful playground! They look so happy!
I agree, Lavender is getting soo big! How she can squeeze through tiny openings but can’t get back is a mystery!
And the boys… they are the luckiest buckies ever, to have each other! 🥰 stinky love!


----------



## Boer Mama

Lavender stand there looking like ‘Mom, it happened again! Somehow I got stuck… will you please help a girl out’? 😂
She’s so cute I bet you can’t stay mad at her for pigging out on the chicken food 😅
I also love your goats playground… and it seems your dog does too! What breed is your farm dog? His mottled coloring is pretty cool. Looks like a big boy 😊

eta: king was supposed to be long 🙄


----------



## FizzyGoats

How Lavender even gets in there is a mystery, even to her, apparently. 

And the bucks are so funny. They are either head butting (usually playing) or cuddled up napping together. If they have to be separated for whatever reason, they call for each other like a dam and kid that are separated. Unless it’s for breeding, than the one with doe is perfectly happy to leave his pal behind for a while. Lol. 



Boer Mama said:


> Lavender stand there looking like ‘Mom, it happened again! Somehow I got stuck… will you please help a girl out’?
> She’s so cute I bet you can stay mad at her king for pigging out on the chicken food
> I also love your goats playground… and it seems your dog does too! What breed is your farm dog? His mottled coloring is pretty cool. Looks like a big boy


Yes, that is exactly Lavender’s voice.  She has the curiosity of a cat and no shame. It’s never her fault. She’s always innocent. But she’s so sweet and happy that you just can’t get too mad. Luckily, the chickens’ dishes are empty through out the day, so she doesn’t get to pig out and I really have no idea why she thinks it’s a good idea to squeeze herself in there. 

Benji, my farm dog, is a mutt. He looks big unless you see him near Archer, our LGD. I thinks he’s about 85 lbs, so a big boy indeed. But Archer is pushing 130 lbs. We got a DNA test on Benji that said he was mastiff, dane, boxer, and Weimaraner. He is lean, athletic, and full of energy. And he LOVES the goat toys. Archer is so curious how Benji effortlessly launches himself up on those things. When he first jumped up there yesterday, Lavender was up there and wanted to play. She reared and titled her head for a headbutt and he just walked around her, completely ignoring her. He knows he’s not allowed to play with goats, only their toys.


----------



## BloomfieldM

FizzyGoats said:


> Unless it’s for breeding, than the one with doe is perfectly happy to leave his pal behind for a while. Lol.


Does before bros….


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## Boer Mama

That is funny that Lavender has no reward for getting herself in there. Maybe she just enjoys surprising you 😆
I do seem to remember you mentioning Benji’s dna results before now that you’ve reminded me. I was thinking he was built kind of like a Dane and has the short hair. I’m gonna have to find a picture of his face 😉 *hint hint *
poor archer 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> We got a DNA test on Benji that said he was mastiff, dane, boxer, and Weimaraner.


Trivia about the Boxer: The breed was developed by crossing Bullenbeisser/Mastiff family and English Bulldog. That's a 2 for 1 part of his heritage. Interestingly most of the breeds are in the working group, well, except for the Weimaraner. Weimaraner is an excellent sporting dog, and yep, high energy. Benji is an awesome dog in a well put together package.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute. 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Trivia about the Boxer: The breed was developed by crossing Bullenbeisser/Mastiff family and English Bulldog. That's a 2 for 1 part of his heritage. Interestingly most of the breeds are in the working group, well, except for the Weimaraner. Weimaraner is an excellent sporting dog, and yep, high energy. Benji is an awesome dog in a well put together package.


 That is really interesting. I had no idea. His play style is pure boxer. I see the Dane in his eyes and coat and his need to be always be with and adored by his humans (which he in turn adores). His energy is definitely Weimaraner but I’ve never really noticed much of the mastiff in him. And now that’s even odder considering the boxer has mastiff in there too. 




Boer Mama said:


> That is funny that Lavender has no reward for getting herself in there. Maybe she just enjoys surprising you 😆
> I do seem to remember you mentioning Benji’s dna results before now that you’ve reminded me. I was thinking he was built kind of like a Dane and has the short hair. I’m gonna have to find a picture of his face 😉 *hint hint *
> poor archer 😂


Lol. He’s usually either on the move or sleeping and it’s hard to get a good pic of him. Here’s one that’s not great of his face but hilarious. He’d had a hard day working on the farm and my cat, Selene, was giving him a neck massage. He is obsessed with blankets and loves to be under them. 








Here’s one from a few months ago where you can see his face and it’s my favorite pic of him and Jellybean.


----------



## FizzyGoats

We built a small, simple run in pasture shelter out of stuff we had lying around. The wood on the outside is excess slabs from our little sawmill. I plan on adding a ramp to the front eventually for extra protection and so it can be a run in and run on shelter. Lol. I know it’s not fancy but hopefully it’ll be a nice little pasture shelter. At least it didn’t cost us anything, so that’s always nice.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Wow, that looks good and like a lot of hard work!


----------



## MadHouse

Very nice! It looks like Lavender and Jellybean are the inspectors. 😂 
This will be great for them when it gets colder.


----------



## Boer Mama

That looks like a fantastic shelter- and obviously big enough for everyone to fit inside comfortably. Hopefully they are all smart enough to run to it if a storm comes in! Seems like my silly goats forget sometimes 😅
Benji and jellybean are so cute together. And I love that he’ll lay there snoozing while the kitty walks all over him- I mean massages him. Lol
He’s got an old man’s face ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks great and serves the purpose! It appears the goats like it too! Good Job!


----------



## Tanya

stunning


----------



## MellonFriend

That looks so great! Especially for not costing you anything! What did you use to roof it?


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I used roll roofing which we had left over from doing a few little sheds. 

And thank you all for the kind remarks on my scrap built run in. This is the only place I have to share these things that I think are cool with people who will get it. I weirdly love how the board and batten style with rough cut slabs look on it. Now I want to make one for each pasture. I need to mill more lumber just so I can have the usually unwanted leftovers from the process.


----------



## MadHouse

Those unwanted slabs look awesome to me!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Share away...you have some GREAT Ideas! I get it! I think we all are a little different in a Wonderful way!🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

👍Great work.


----------



## Boer Mama

I love the rustic boards on it. And I’m also excited to see how you do a ramp for wind break/playground 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

So technically, they’re using the shelter. But we’ve had days of rain and this is the first time they’ve left the barn in a while. 









Lavender was the first to figure out how to get on top of it by jumping from the nearby spools. But it’s a good leap. Then Thistle followed suit. Then
Jasmine. 









I got so nervous about them jumping off, that I moved a big spool right next to it so at least it’s just a hop instead of a leap to get on and off. And that’s when Jellybean finally could get on it. Petunia wasn’t interested at all.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That looks like soooo much fun! Good job! Im sure they all appreciate the Play House!💝


----------



## MadHouse

Good job Lavender, showing the big goats how to get on!!
They are having a great time!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Lol what’s the goat load rating on that roof 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

I was gonna say with all of them dancing on the roof they’re gonna test out your architectural skills 😂
It looks plenty sturdy to me!
And at least the dogs know to go inside of it for shelter 😉


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Welp, Benji and Archer gave the shed their seal of approval. Your little Lavender is such a curious, daring, and bold doeling that might have some "mountain goat" in her genes the way she loves to climb. (read about the hay bag scaling)


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

I do sometimes wonder if the roof will fall in. I really didn’t expect them to be so excited to be atop it. And when Benji jumps up there with them, I cringe. So far, it hasn’t even hinted that it’ll give way, but I worry anyway.


My daughter hates fog ever since watching The Others when she was little. If you’ve seen it, you know why. That movie made her question her entire reality and now she gets creeped out by fog, especially in the woods. Well, it’s foggy here this morning, so I just had to send her this pic with a cheery good morning text.


----------



## Boer Mama

It was super foggy here driving home the other night we could barely see. I told my daughter it’s like we’re surrounded by ‘the mist’ 😂


----------



## MellonFriend

That is a beautiful photo. I have a sister who scarred by scary movies, so I get that kind of thing. She's afraid of cornfields instead. 😅


----------



## MadHouse

It is a beautiful image! It reminds me of my childhood in Germany.
Too bad your daughter is creeped out by it.
You just had to be evil, hey? 😆 I can be evil too! 😈


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful, unless you have to drive in it. 😉😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> It was super foggy here driving home the other night we could barely see. I told my daughter it’s like we’re surrounded by ‘the mist’


 If she’d ever watched The Mist, my morning text would have been doubly funny (for me anyway). 



MellonFriend said:


> That is a beautiful photo. I have a sister who scarred by scary movies, so I get that kind of thing. She's afraid of cornfields instead.


 Hahaha. I can guess why. We have to have a bit of fun at their expense, right?



MadHouse said:


> It is a beautiful image! It reminds me of my childhood in Germany.
> Too bad your daughter is creeped out by it.
> You just had to be evil, hey?  I can be evil too!


 Just a smidge evil. 



toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful, unless you have to drive in it.


 True. Thankfully I didn’t have to go anywhere.


----------



## toth boer goats

Have watched the mist, very spooky. 🥴


----------



## FizzyGoats

I agree.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It was weigh in day and the results are in. Petunia, Thistle, and Champ were no surprise and all in the 70’s. Briar was only 48 lbs (I thought he’d be above 50 but he is still young), Jasmine was just under 60. Little Jellybean is almost 9 months old and was 34.4 (great gain for her actually, she’s just never going to be full sized, but considering her start, she’s doing great). And the real surprise, M’Lady Lavender, a week shy of 4 months old, is 38 lbs! I can’t believe it. She’s slender. She’s just solid. She needs to stop stealing my milk now. 😆









Thistle (white buckskin) is in front, then Lavender (shaded gold) and Jasmine (buckskin), then Petunia (black and white), and finally Jellybean (gold) at the end. 








Champ (gold but looks white) and Briar (chamoise).


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm always surprised to hear how little Nigies weigh. 😄 I think of my kinders as small at 100-140 lbs. 

Way to go Lavendar for tanking it! Or maybe I should say "_weigh _to go". 😏


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Your goats are so big compared to mine. My heaviest nigi is 65lbs lol She’s a year and 4 months


----------



## MadHouse

Those are great pictures! Thanks for sharing!!
Jellybean might surprise you and get to a “normal” weight eventually.

Great to hear Lavender is growing so well! 
Briar is probably busy thinking about girls a lot, and will gain more weight once rut is over.

They all look so good!


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]MellonFriend [/mention]  “Weigh to go” Very punny. 
Your kinders are giants. Lol. 

[mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] Thats about what Thistle was but she’s gained a few pounds during her pregnancy. She’s still pretty early (due in March). My herd queen, Petunia, was 70 lbs before she got pregnant. And Jasmine is 58 lbs and she’s almost two. She was the runt from the beginning. 


[mention]MadHouse [/mention]Briar is definitely distracted right now but he is also still a big pig when it comes to food.  I cannot believe how big Lavender is. She’s not my little tiny baby anymore. And Jellybean might grow to normal size. I hope so. I would be shocked if she gets over 45 lbs, shocked and very happy.


----------



## Boer Mama

Little lavender beat out jellybean! Didn’t we say that she was growing like a weed and it wouldn’t be long before she did? 😆
Congratulations on all the nice healthy weights… jellybean will get there some day 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM

My NDs are larger too apparently, Marigold was 45 at 6 months old. My Bramble is almost 80, but she has a lot of capacity. My giant Frankie was 60 lbs at 6 months. 
I love your pics!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] Thats about what Thistle was but she’s gained a few pounds during her pregnancy. She’s still pretty early (due in March). My herd queen, Petunia, was 70 lbs before she got pregnant. And Jasmine is 58 lbs and she’s almost two. She was the runt from the beginning.


Oh ok! My Ginger is 50lbs at a year and a half old. I think she had cocci as a kid but I keep forgetting to ask her breeder. She only weighed 33lbs when I got her in July and when I got her off that whole corn diet and onto a grain+all sorts of good stuff diet she really gained good. I think she will always stay a smaller goat though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww great pictures and amazing weights! Good Job, that alot of hard work. 

Now about a certain little someone, I havent seen or heard about in awhile....sorry, hows that adorable little guy???💖🥰💖.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@FizzyGoats how old is Briar?


----------



## Goatastic43

Lavender is 4 months old already?! Time sure does fly! They’re all gorgeous as usual!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Little lavender beat out jellybean! Didn’t we say that she was growing like a weed and it wouldn’t be long before she did?
> Congratulations on all the nice healthy weights… jellybean will get there some day


Yes and I think it was predicted to be by the time Lavender was 4 months. Lol. You all nailed it. 



BloomfieldM said:


> My NDs are larger too apparently, Marigold was 45 at 6 months old. My Bramble is almost 80, but she has a lot of capacity. My giant Frankie was 60 lbs at 6 months.
> I love your pics!


Wow, they are good sizes! I think mine are pretty average size. 


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww great pictures and amazing weights! Good Job, that alot of hard work.
> 
> Now about a certain little someone, I havent seen or heard about in awhile....sorry, hows that adorable little guy???.


Oh, I’ll have to find a pic of him to post. They’re all on a family site so I forget to download them. He’s doing amazing though! He’s mobile now, so look out. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> @FizzyGoats how old is Briar?


 He is almost 10 months old. 



Goatastic43 said:


> Lavender is 4 months old already?! Time sure does fly! They’re all gorgeous as usual!


Right?!? It goes fast. She’ll be 4 months on the 11th. 



It is milk test day here. I know Lavender doesn’t need a bottle but we give her a few since she’s used to nursing all day. 

Jellybean’s face when my husband was giving Lavender a bottle.


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!! They are both so cute. 🥰 That is a prize picture.
Did Jellybean try to get to the bottle?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jellybean never tries to take the bottle from Lavender or push her off, she just watches longingly. And sometimes give us these looks.  She’s such a character.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM

Jellybeans face is hilarious there. Maybe she’s remembering her own bottle days fondly. She is so well behaved. When I would bring bottles out to my boys, my OG bottle babies (now fully grown adults) would totally try to steal!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁☝


----------

